# ACU at UCH, London Part 2



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## loubie (Oct 15, 2004)

Jaffa,

I'm so so sorry.

Come back soon, we'll miss you.



loubie x


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Jaffa,

So sorry it hasn't worked out. Take Care.

 Angel wings

xxx


----------



## Meg06 (Dec 5, 2005)

Jaffa,

You have been through so much lately. It is so unfair. Take the time you need then come back when you are ready. Thinking of you.    

Love Meg
x


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Jaffa - I'm so sorry to hear your news. It has been such an honour and a pleasure to share your 2WW. You deserve better than this. Take care


----------



## lucie (Feb 19, 2006)

Jaffa

Just wanted to reiterate everyones comments.  I am so dreadfully sorry for you and I know you will be going through hell.  Lets hope you come out the other side and find the strength to go on and get that family you so deserve.

Be kind to yourself and we are all here when you are ready.

Lucie xxxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi All

Thank you all for your lovely comments. Will make this quick though, as still feeling pretty cruddy. As a matter of fact, I came on to see how Lucie got on with her scan. Was it okay? Hope so.

love

Jaffa
x


----------



## Fishwonder (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I don't really get the chance to log on very often but I hope you are all coping with your various stages.

Jaffa, I particularly wanted to write to you to say that I was sorry that it hadn't worked for you this time. You have been so supportive of everyone here and I just wanted to thank you for your kind wishes for me.

Life doesn't seem to always run fair and good luck doesn't seem to automatically go to those that deserve it but I do believe that everyone gets good luck eventually. It just might take longer than you want... and when you get it, boy will you appreciate it !! 

Wishing you strength to get through these hard days and wishing you inner hope for the future...


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Jaffa, I am soooo sorry for you.  I've not been on here for a few days and was sincerely hoping to read better news about you when I logged on tonight.  From what I've read of your posts,  I think you are a very strong person and I know you're going to get through this OK. I don't think you should give up, there's always hope and we'll be here for you when you need us.
Lots and lots of love
Jxxxx


----------



## lucie (Feb 19, 2006)

hi girls

Jaffa - thanks for asking, i didnt feel it appropriate to post straight away given your bad news but it was nice you asked. the scan was good and the baby was fine, moving around and the heartbeat was strong. This is furthest I have ever come in pregnancy having lost the six beforehand as you know so it was a rellief. I have another scan in three weeks, but still wont feel I am out of the woods until I have this baby.

So for now I think it best I sign off from this thread as the last thing I want to do is upset anyone and I know how hard it is to hear about other peoples pregnancies.

I just wanted to thank you all  for your support. You have all helped me through this tough time and I hope I brought some positivity to you too. I wish you all the luck in the world for all your treatments and journeys. I will still be checking/lurking to see your progress and hope to see lots of bfp's on here soon.

Love, luck and light to you all

Lucie xxxxxx


----------



## loubie (Oct 15, 2004)

oh lucie...don't leave us!!! 

It won't be the same....


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just quickly checking in...
Jaff, still thinking of you and still gutted for you   Have you booked a follow-up appt yet?
Lucie – pleeeeeeeeeeeeease don't leave! Like I said before, your story is an inspiration and we need you!
Cleocat – where are you? Is everything OK?
Spanners – I think you and I might be pretty close in terms of where we are treatment wise! I'm currently pencilled in for e/c next Tuesday – on day 8 of stimms today.
All going well so far – 14 follies, one fat greedy one is 20mm, the others are more around the 15mm mark. Lining 13.4mm. Similar response to last time, even though I'm on lower dose of meds (150 units of Menogon), and they had to bring e/c forward a day... don't think they'll want to do that this time, though, as the Monday is a bank holiday!
Trying to stay calm and hopeful, but it was all going swimmingly at this stage last time, and then went horribly wrong at the eleventh hour. Oh, well.

Big hellos to Jeps, Angel Wings, Loubie, Fishwonder, Holly, Meg and anyone I've forgotten... and special big loves to Jaffa  

Love Claire xxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Catwoman, I hope I respond as well as you on getting all of those follies, thats really good news.

Lucie, please don't leave. You're certainly not upsetting anyone and its good to have someone like you around it gives us all hope. So   that everything was well on the scan, you must be really happy.

Jep, Haven't heard from you in ages, is everything ok. You must have started the injections by now. How's it going?

Loubie, Won't be long now to your op, hang on in there.

As for me I am waiting for A/F to put in appearance, getting alittle bit anxious because of the long weekend as I am supposed to start injections by Monday or so. The nurse said I should expect A/F 3 to 7 days after taking the last primulot tablet, which I took last sat. Just worried as I know I have to have a scan before that but I am popping into UCH in the morning to pick up some more Suprefact, so I am going to ask then.

Lots of   to Meg, Jaffa and everyone else I have forgotten.

Angel wings


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi girls
Firstly a big hug to Jaffa, hope you're OK. And I agree with everyone else Lucie, don't feel you have to leave, it's so nice to have someone on here who has actually had good news! Gives us all hope.
Angel Wings, hello! I'm sure Af will come soon, so try to keep calm! My AF arrived on Sunday and it was the worst Af I've had in a very long time, heavy and really painful, so just enjoy the lack of AF while you can! haha. I had to laugh because my acupuncturist told me she was 'preparing me for an easy period', erm, I don't think so.
Hello to everyone else too, I've kind of lost track with what stage everyone is at the moment as I haven't been back on the old thread to catch up .. sorry!
Update from me, had the dreaded DILAPAN yesterday but thankfully it really wasn't as bad as I expected, maybe the voltorol had something to do with it so I recommend you take that if any of you ever have to have it. I'm not saying it wasn't painful though, but was definitely not the nightmare I'd prepared for. Started the injections today, DH did it for me and did really well considering he hates needles, think he likes having a job to do during this whole process too! EC is booked in for 6 June and ET will be 3 to 5 days later. Hoping to get to blasto stage if at all possible. Anyway, that's all my news for now. I should be able to check this more regularly now so will be able to keep more up to date with you all.
Lots of love and positive thoughts!
jxxxxx[br]Posted on: 24/05/06, 22:25Only me again, I'm confused, is this the right link for ACU girls, or are we using the other one??
Hope you're all fine, will write more later when I know which link we're supposed to be on. haha
Jxxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Jeps, I think we're supposed to be on this one, the other link is the old one. How's things going?

I've had a weepy day today and I had one on Weds too, I was fine yesterday, crying over nothing. A/F has still not arrived  so now I am booked in for a scan on tues afternoon. I rang UCH today otherwise I would have gone mad all weekend, I'm now 6 days into waiting for a period to arrive but theres nothing I can do. Clinic have reassured me that if A/F arrives over weekend it won't be too late to start stimmers. Can't say I'm convinced.  Hope they are right.
I just want to get going on things but I guess I will just have to be patient.

Angel wings
xxx[br]Posted on: 26/05/06, 16:57Hi Jeps, just had a peep at the other link we were all on, you can't actually post on it anymore.

Angel wings
xxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello
What a pain about yor Af Angel Wings! Fingers crossed it will come over the weekend - I think it says you can expect it up to 7 days after you stop taking the primolut doesn't it? Being an IVF first timer I'm not sure why you think it will be too late to start the stimmers? I thought you just had to wait for your period and then start the injections on day 3? Surely it doesn't matter when AF comes? Sorry for being naive, I'm still learning about it all. 
Not much news from me today, injections still fine, DH doing them really well which means it's one less thing for me to worry about. Still getting hot flushes and felt a little bit irritable today which worried me a bit because I'm convinced the injections are going to turn me into a crazy hormonal mad woman. I've just done my self hypnosis CD though and that has totally chilled me out. I really recommend it plus it is supposed to greatly increase the chances of ivf working. Also still doing acupuncture once a week which is going really well, again it just totally de-stresses me which is probably why I've been feeling so calm over the last few weeks. I'm also eating really healthily, so if this doesn't work a least I can't blame myself for doing something wrong!

Anyway, love to everyone .. any news from anyone else? [br]Posted on: 26/05/06, 19:38Sorry quick question Angel Wings, noticed your post about drugs, how much are you paying her ampoule for the menopur? I got mine for £14 compared to the £21 the ACU charge, I think that's good isn't it?! All my drugs, not including the nasal spray or primolut cost £581. The most expensive one is the final injection. I had a reaction to the pregnyl when I had iui so I have had to order an alternative which typically is twice the price, think it was nearly £40!
Jxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Jeps,

I paid £13.50 for the Menopur with Fazeley Pharmacy. I don't know maybe its just me, Im getting mixed up with things, anyway its out of my hands now, I will feel better once I've seen someone on tues.

Have a good weekend and hopefully the sun will shine.

Angel wings
xxx


----------



## Meg06 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hello

Just a quick one to say good luck to eveyone this week. I am going on my hols to Spain ( hope the weather is better than here !) Hopefully I will come back feeling refreshed ready to have my polyp removed the  following week, lovely!

Take care and good luck   

Love Meg
x


----------



## Spanners (Apr 2, 2006)

Hello, hope everyone's enjoying the long weekend.

Catwoman - I'm all systems go for EC on Tuesday too. Are you confirmed for Tues now? If they've brought you forwards Good Luck - if not I'll send you subliminal messages of support from the ward!! Don't know about you but I always have a wary look around the waiting room to see if anyone has 'Hi My FF Name is xxxxxxx' on a T-Shirt or some similar secret code but I never know whether to chat, some people prefer to do this very privately and I respect that.

Had a bit of a blip earlier in the week when my E2 level went too high, I felt rubbish and my Menopur dose was reduced to slow down the follies but all seems pretty much back on track now. I was only on 2 Menopur per day as it is, as I'm at risk of overstimming so they brought be back in for a repeat scan on Thurs and reduced me to 1.5. I have 17 follies (same as my last cycle) and saw Mr Serhal yesterday who confirmed they were ready and cancelled my last injection for last night. Only thing thats not quite on track seems to be the lining (only 6.8mm yesterday) which is a tiny bit lower than they'd like but am trying not to worry and hoping it still has some time to catch up before ET. Weirdly when I was scanned by a different person on Weds they wrote down my lining as 8mm which is good, so I'm having a chilled out long weekend trying not to get too nervous about everything.

Angel wings - I'm a few days later than original predicted EC as A/F was late so don't worry - you'll get there in the end - just keep sniffing! 
Jeps - glad to hear the Dilapan was OK and the injections are going fine, hope those follies are growing nicely. 

Jaffa - take care. If you're logging in hope you're doing OK and that you'll be back to us as soon as you feel ready.
ACUgirl - have you found us yet? Hello, I saw your other thread and that you've been directed to here so hope you've been catching up with us all.
Everyone else, whatever stage you're at hope you're doing OK. Make the most of the better weather today.  Have to say I've got heartily sick of sloshing through the rain to UCH this last week. Now its a bit sunny I'm on Vibramycin antibiotics and have to avoid direct sun if I don't want to turn into a lobster!!!

Spanners xx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

  A/F  arrived yesterday, thank god. I think I had just worked myself up into aright state thinking it wasn't coming. I'm booked in for a scan tues afternnon so hopefully if everythinh is ok I can start the Menopur tues night. I will keep you posted.

Catwoman & Spanners, just want to wish you   for Tuesday too. Here's to lots of lovely follies.

Meg, have a lovely relaxing time in Spain.

Acugirl, come and join us.

Jaffa, Lucie, Holly & everyone else, hope you are all ok.

Love

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hello Everyone

Hope you are all well ... have not been on here much lately, but have enjoyed catching up with your news. Forgive me for not being totally up to speed with everyone's treatment; I hope to be back on top of things soon. In the meantime:

Lucie : I'm hoping like all the others that you haven't gone for good ... I personally see no reason why you should leave because of your little bean, in fact that's a very good reason for you to stay. Was so pleased to hear that your scan went well, and hope you and DH are breathing a little more easily now.

Angel Wings: congratulations on the arrival of AF (finally)! Talk about dragging things out! Well, the next stage is a very exciting one. I remember the stims phase passing very quickly. You have lots to look forward to. Good luck!  

Meg: wishing you a wonderful, sunny time in Spain. How great to get away and have a break from it all. Have fun, and hope you come back tanned and revitalised!

Jeps: Good on you for sticking out the Dilapan -- never nice but all worth it in the end. Prepare yourself now for a fabulously smooth ET! Hope the jabs are going okay, too.

I suppose my biggest shout out goes to CATWOMAN and SPANNERS! I can't believe your EC has come around so quickly. Any idea who will be doing them on that day? I really, really hope that your procedures go well, that you get heaps of fabulous eggs and that they all hatch into wonderful, fast-growing embryos. Really rooting for you both, and hoping already for a couple of glorious  s. (Not that I'm putting the pressure on you here or anything!)

By the way, Spanners, know what you mean about the FF t-shirts, my husband is always snooping at the women in the waiting room and saying, 'Do you think SHE's on the thread?' I was in the Unit myself last week (Weds): tall with glasses and short blonde hair, and wearing a rather grubby mac (that sounds kind of sleazy!) Perhaps I'd be more identifiable by my husband: tall and mediterranean and (naturally) dashingly handsome -- usually to be seen with his nose in a laptop.

Lastly, hi HollyB and how are you getting on? I'll be following in your footsteps and having my (3rd!) HSG next week. Don't ask ....

Warm wishes to Loubie, Cleocat (any news?), Fishwonder (how's the pregnancy going?) and of course our new recruit Acugirl. Hope you are all doing grand.

love

Jaff
xx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Hello girls
So nice to have such a warm welcome!! 
I like the t-shirt/secret sign idea!!..... I'm often desperate to chat in the waiting room and have to hold myself back (durrrr - why so English?......). But being there is so personal and I have to remind myself that everyone's coming to terms with it in different ways (ie I haven't even told my close friends . 
When I started to regularly visit last year I wouldn't have wanted to speak to anyone - I was like, 'What am I doing here anyway? There's nothing wrong with me!! Infertility is for other people'. Oops - how misguided. 
Anyway, Angelwings I'm so happy your AF's here. I've been thinking of you. 
I'm looking forward to hearing how your scan went. I'm a few weeks behind (start sniffing on Thurs) so you'll be my mentor!
Jaffa, Lucie, Meg, Jeps, Catwoman and Spanners and all the others: I look forward to chatting more.
xxx acugirl[br]Posted on: 28/05/06, 18:29Loubie
Just noticed you're having (had) a salgpinectomy. How did it go? Did you see Mr Saridogan? 
I had one in April and scars, recovery all fine - just a bit (quite a lot, actually) shocking, to have your tubes out. Oh well!
xx Acugirl


----------



## lucie (Feb 19, 2006)

hello ladies

Thanks for all your lovely messages, it was so sweet and to be honest it made me very emotional so thank you.

I will still check in and post when I can help.  Feeling OK at the moment, just on the waiting game again until my 12 week scan, although I feel quite positive today (this feeling can change rapidly!!) as I have been throwing up and I can actually feel my uterus popping out above my pubic bone which is amazing as I have never had that before so we will see.

Welcome to ACUgirl - everyone here is very caring and helpful so you are in the right place.  

Hi Jaffa, good to see you back on the board again, its the best place for you I promise!
Angel wings, jeps, catwoman, Holly, loubie, spanners and not least Meg - hope you are all ok at your various stages on this journey.  

Cant believe its raining AGAIN - where is the summer?

Take care ladies xxxxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY TO CATWOMAN AND SPANNERS

HOPE YOUR EC GOES WELL.

love

Jaff
x


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello all,
Feeling a bit   after ec, but all went well - 13 eggs. Felt even more      before the procedure than I did last time - my heart rate was doing 147bpm at one point. Poor Mr Ranieri had to hold my hand in theatre until I went off to sleep... he really can be a very sweet man. 
Jaff - tons of           to you for your wishes (I've blown you a few bubbles, too). How are you? I've been thinking about you loads over the last few days and wondering how your follow up went. Just a thought, but have they mentioned doing a two-day transfer next time? Just seems a good compromise if they can't do GIFT, and if your embies aren't suited to lab conditions and the whole 3 day thing. Anyway, just hoping you're feeling OK... or as OK as can be expected. I read your 2ww diary, by the way, and thought it was absolutely wonderful. Searingly honest, beautifully written and very moving. If you haven't already considered writing for a living, you really should.
Spanners... it was lovely meeting you today             and huge apols for making off into the night without saying goodbye. I was still on planet zarg when they discharged me, and it only occured to me when I was half way through Crouch End that I'd left without saying goodbye! Mind you, if you were feeling anything like as        as I did after ec, you were probably in no condition to say goodbye anyway... Really hope all went well and sending you lots of           for that phone call tomorrow. Will be pm-ing you, anyway.
Hello and loves to Lucie, Jeps, Meg, Angelwings, ACUgirl, Cleocat and anyone I've forgotten.
Best be off... my acupuncturist is coming in half an hour.
Lots of love,
Claire xxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Hope you all had a lovely rainy weekend, given up on summer putting in an appearance.

Jaffa, So   you're back, hasn't been the same without you. How did your appointment go?

Catwoman,   13 eggs wow. Fingers and toes crossed for tomorrow. 

Spanners, Hope you have good news for us all too.

Acugirl, Did you ring up for your prescription?

Jeps, How's things?

I went for my scan today, so its all systems go now, I can start or rather my hubby can start injecting me tonight, so he has a 9'oclock deadline to get in from work for the next 2 weeks.
Womb lining was good but they couldn't find my right ovary at all, its the longest scan I've ever had, normally they are really quick, I swear I was lying there for nearly 10 minutes. In the end I think he gave up but he said it was nothing to worry about and its been totally suppressed by the sniffy drugs.

Does anyone know this consultants name, it wasn't Serhal or Ranieri. He was quite tall, young and asiany, maybe turkish, not sure.

Have to go back on friday for blood test and scan. E/C booked for Monday 12th June .

Just a quick question, I know they give you light sedation, just how light is it as I would prefer to be knocked out as asleep and not know what is going on. I'm not sure i could cope with being awake throughout it all.
I'm sure I will think of more things later.

Take Care

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Helloooooooo everyone! Not been on here AGAIN for a few days so only just seen that Catwoman and Spanners have had EC!! Glad it went well Catwoman 13 eggs is brilliant isn't it? Hope things were good for you too Spanners!  How exciting to be at this stage .. I have everything crossed for both of you that you get great news tomorrow.    

Hello Angel Wings .. HOORAY, I'm so glad AF arrived at last, you won' be too far behind me now!! Good luck with the injections, you'll be fine it's really not bad at all especially with someone else doing them for you!

As for me, had my first scan today and it's not great news I'm afraid, only 5 follicles on one side and 3 very very small ones on the other.  Was really hoping for more than that as I responded brilliantly on the Clomid so they really thought I'd do the same on the menopur. They did a blood on Saturday and phoned to say my levels were really low and to stop doing the sniffing. Then today I had another blood test and the levels are much higher but about a day behind where they'd expect them to be. Anyway, having another scan on Friday so fingers crossed for better news then. Being an IVF virgin I don't know if it's possible for more follicles to appear come Friday or whether I'm stuck with the ones I've got there now? Oh well, was really deflated when I left there today but feeling a bit better tonight. They have upped by dosage to 5 amps!!! 

Lots of love to all of you, Jaffa good to see you're back, and hello to ACUgirl - glad you found us.  Also, I know what you all mean about wanting to speak in the waiting room, I'm always checking everyone out wondering if that's Catwoman, Jaffa, Cleocat etc etc etc! haha  Also, I wish they'd play some music in the waiting room, it can be so deathly quiet sometimes!

Right better go - GOOD LUCK ALL!
xxxxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Things are really hotting up on this thread!

Catwoman: 13 eggs! What an excellent result! Sorry to hear that you had a little wibble before EC. It's a nerve-wracking process. But you should be so proud of yourself at getting such a bumper crop. I know the next few days will be tricky, but I'm quite confident you will sail through it. Right behind ya   woman! (Oh, and  woman, thanks for your nice comments. I'd love to be a writer but I wouldn't know where to start.  )

Spanners, too ... hope your EC went well and that you didn't find it too uncomfortable. How great for you and Catwoman to finally meet up! It must be nice to be able to put a face to a name. Did you say, 'Hi, I'm Spanners??' as you sat there in your gown and slippers? 

Anyway, you two, of course we'll be helping you through the evil 2-ww. 

Angel Wings: dead exciting about the injections ... hope your DH knows what he's doing!!  No, seriously, it's much more straight-forward than you can imagine. Doing the jabs is strangely satisfying; every day you feel a little bit nearer to your goal. And as for the chap who did your scan, I believe he is the new Senior Registrar. I can't remember his name, but he scanned me once or twice. He's very quiet and polite. I appreciated the fact that he warmed up the speculum before he did my swab; a small gesture but it makes all the difference to your comfort levels.

Lucie: sorry about the puking but at least it sounds as though your pregnancy is going great guns. It's wonderful! Doesn't seem long since you were stressing out in that hotel in Brighton ... and now you're on your way to being a mum! Keep well.

Jeps: you really shouldn't worry at this stage about your follies. I PROMISE YOU they will grow handsomely -- you have got plenty of time left to grow a stunning batch of eggs. 5 amps is a lot (I was on that too) but of course they are pushing you so as to maximise your chances. You'll be fine; just be sure to check in on Friday and give us an update.

Anyway, seeing as I've been creeping back on this thread, it's probably time I came clean and told you where I am at. I've kind of been putting it off, as I've been so upset about things and undecided as to what to do next. 

DH and I (miraculously) got a follow-up appointment last Wednesday. Mr S said there is 'incontravertible evidence' that we have an embryo problem, and he doesn't believe there is a solution for us. He did not propose PGS, as the diagnostic evidence from our last 2 IVFs already show some kind of chromosomal or genetic problem -- we don't know if it's from the eggs or the sperm. Frankly, we don't need to spend 2K to be told what is already glaringly obvious -- we will probably not be able to have kids using our own embies. DH took this very badly, though I was ready for the worst. I felt sorry for him, he kept asking endless questions as though desperate for a solution, but nothing was forthcoming. In short, we have come to the end of the road with UCH (or they have come to the end of the road with us), and I feel so gutted about this. We have really tried to take control of our situation, but it seems we have finally hit a brick wall. 

I feel so sad at leaving the clinic as in many ways it was my lifeline. For two years, they've given us hope. Mr S became like a god, a dad, and Santa Claus all rolled into one for me. They always seemed to be able to come up with something new, but not this time. When we left, Mr S took us aside and said that, in his view, he felt there was still a small chance that we could have our own kids, as he said he'd seen it happen before with other patients. I don't know if he was saying it just to make our departure less painful, but somehow it seemed so kind and humane. I threw my arms around him like a sentimental twit and said it was the nicest thing he had ever said to us ( -- not difficult under the circumstances!    ) Poor man looked completely horrified.

DH and I were completely at a loss. We walked silently through the rain, down endless backstreets and grotty side alleys, until we found ourselves again on Gray's Inn Road -- having walked for half an hour in a great big circle! All roads lead back to the Unit -- but not this time. Eventually, we took refuge in a chinese restaurant, where we had a nice meal and tried to keep each other's spirits up. This week has been terrible; I feel physically bruised inside from the pain. I don't want to cook or clean; after months of healthy eating I'll have a tube of Pringles or half a cheesecake for a meal. I tried to cook risotto tonight, and though DH said it was nice, it tasted 'wrong' in my mouth. It's just been awful.

But I've turned a corner now. Yesterday, I didn't feel quite so bad, and I'm dealing slowly with our situation. I spoke out to my mother about her lack of involvement -- just 1 phone call to me in 3 weeks of agony -- which wasn't pleasant, but at least I spoke my mind. I've also decided to enrol on a course next year to be a counsellor, so I'll do this while working part-time. This is something to look forward to, and I can feel as though I'm doing something valuable. I hope in time to be able to help people with fertility issues.

So that's why I haven't been so forthcoming of late, especially when you're all at such exciting stages in your treatment. I wouldn't want to make you anxious or put a downer on things. I hope you will understand that I represent just 20% of women who go for IVF -- the other 80% have fantastic eggs and DO GET PREGNANT. And I am sure you will all be among this 80%. 

I'm not sure if I belong on this thread anymore, as my days at UCH are sadly over. As a matter of fact, I'll be in there tomorrow to pick up some antibiotics. DH is having a DNA fragmentation test, and I'm having another HSG on Harley Street, to establish once and for all whether there's any hope for my tubes and my ever getting pregnant. After this, I don't know what we'll do.

In the meantime, I'll be looking out for your success stories.

Goodnight all,

lots of love,

Jaff
xx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Hello everyone
Jaffa: your post has just taken my breath away. It doesn't help you to say that I'm sorry to hear your news (of course I am) but it's clear from how you say it that you are such a special, thoughtful person that it is obviously not the end of your journey - it's just going to take a new route. It will just take time to come to terms with a new diagnosis. It's a strange place to be in right now........ I send you love and lots of positive thoughts.  
Angelwings: Yes, picked up the prescription this afternoon and spoke to Ali. He was the nicest and SO much cheaper than the unit. Luckily coz I have to have 5mg of menopur (can't wait). Weird about your ovary!! Anything to make it harder!! Let us know what the injections are like. My DH has just told me that he really doesn't think he'll be able to do it (but he could hardly peel his eyes away from the football to think, so perhaps he'll change his mind).
xxxxxxxxacugirl


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Jaffa, I'm welling up!  I really don't know what to say as I don't think anything I say will make you feel any better.  I just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking about you and am hoping that there is still a chance, you just never know.  I can't imagine the stress you've been through over the last few years but it sounds like you have an amazing relationship with your husband and together you'll get through this.  I'm still keeping everything crossed for you as you really never know! 

Lots of love
jxxxxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Jaffa, really don't know what to say and what I could say except that, that this thread won't be same the same without you but understand your reasons if you feel you need to leave. If you do decide to leave please keep popping in to say  You have the knack of always saying the right thing and knowing how we all are feeling and I think you would make a wonderful counsellor as you are always sensitive to everyone's needs but always say the the right thing to make us laugh too. I'm afraid next time I see Mr Serhal, I will probably have to hide my smile at the thought of you putting your arms around him .

Just want to wish you lots of  for the future.

Angel Wings
xxx[br]Posted on: 31/05/06, 09:48Hi Acugirl, 
That was quick getting your prescription, are you definently getting them from Ali at Fazeley?
Injections are fine, I had them last year when I had IUI's except then I had them in the tops of my legs. This time I've opted for my tummy, much more padding there and it wasn't so painful, actually its not the needle going in, its when the menopur is going in it makes me feel queasy but that soon passes. My DH does mine as I haven't got the bottle to do it myself. When you go for your scan after your A/F arrives take DH with you as this is when the nurse will give you your syringes, needles etc... and she will show you both how to give the injections and will let DH practice drawing up. If you take your 5 amps of Menopur with you she will give you your first jab, I forgot to take mine with me.

Jeps, Try not to worry too much, I'm sure I've read somewhere on this thread that the follies grow so many mm a day, I will try and find the post i read and let you know. Sending you lots of  and    .
I'm at UCH on fri morning for a scan & bloodtest around 11.00ish, what time are you there? We all should have some secret sign or something .

Take Care Girls

Angel wings
xxx


----------



## loubie (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Jaffa, I'm so sorry to hear your news....what a fantastic thing to become a counsellor though, you're truly an amazing person and an inspiration to us all...please keep in touch and let us know how you get on at Harley St....

Catwoman and spanners - congratulations on your EC, hope is all going well for you...keep us up to date during your 2WW

Acugirl, I'm off to have my salpingectomy next Thursday with Mr Saridogan, I'm terrified, I hate being in hospital and am a total wimp...I even dreamt about it last night....not nice - woke up feeling more exhausted than when I went to bed!

lucie - hope you're not being too sick..when is your 12 week scan? Have you got long to wait?

angelwings, jeps and all the others hope you're all doing well...

take care

loubie xx


----------



## Spanners (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi there everyone - thanks for all your lovely kind wishes and support for Ec yesterday.

First things first - Jaffa - I'm truly gutted for you that you feel its the end of this road and that UCH weren't able to make your dreams a reality. I can't imagine at the early stage I am in the whole IVF journey how hard it must be to hear that news but your strength shines through in your messages to all of us and I know that given time you'll be OK. I agree you'll make a fantastic counsellor, you have a gift for kind and considered words, but first please please take time to make sure number one and DH are OK before you start to try to help other people.

My news is a mixed bag, part fantastic, part not so good. Firstly the fab bit - I had 21 eggs collected yesterday (where they all came from I'll never know!) and a phone call this morning confirmed that 18 of them have fertilised - WOW! I'm so happy about that it kind of makes up for the not so good bit. Which is - when I asked Dr Ranieri if he had a look at the womb lining (it was a bit too low on Sat at my last scan) he mentioned that there is also some fluid in the womb. It may just reabsorb (apparently the cause is unknown but it happens sometime) but I have a scan booked on Friday and if it hasn't gone it may be that they recommend not doing the ET (as the embies will take swimming lessons and forget about implanting!).  Dr R suggested maybe this time we'll just freeze embryos at which I think my face just fell (despite my post -EC    condition - who am I / where am I) and he was then a bit more reassuring about the possibility of it draining. So all in all I'm a bit mixed up at the mo, thrilled about the eggs but worried about the scan and potential ET decisions.

Anyway it was great to meet a fellow - FFer in the ward. I plucked up the courage to whisper 'Good Luck' through the curtain in a quiet moment before EC (having already ascertained that she  (aka Catwoman) was in the cubicle next door) and the rest as they say is history. It was so nice to have a chat to ease some of the tension. We never did get a chat afterwards though as we were both completely la la, but we will keep in touch I'm sure. (p.s. Claire - I've replied to your pm - hope you're feeling OK today and had good news from the unit!)

Angel wings - don't worry about EC - you're completely out during the procedure (which I for one am thankful for as some places don't seem to do that) in what the Anaesthetist describes as heavy sedation or light anaesthesia, so you come round quickly afterwards - albeit a bit zombified for a while!  I have an appointment at 11am on Friday too for my scan so it'll be secret signs all round  !

Jeps - hope your scan on Fri goes well. Now they've upped your dosage your follies should start to respond more and your 3 diddy ones will keep growing to catch up with the others. I don't know if you get more side effects on the 5 amps than I got on 2 (no real effects)but hope you're feeling OK - sounds like you're doing fine.

Also to Lucie, Loubie, Cleocat, ACUgirl, Meg, Holly and anyone else whos lurking! Hi - hope you're all good.

Take care,  Spanners xxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

, it's me again ... back already despite yesterday's dramas. Feel I have to share this with you as today I'm more confused than ever!

Went for my HSG this morning and it confirmed that one tube is in fact patent. Whoop di doo. So there's a one in a million chance that me and DH could make an embie that can get through my adhesions some day   But here's the shocking bit: my left tube is a huge, puffed-up HYDROSALPINX! You can see it clearly -- it looks like a massive white blob on the x-ray. God knows how long I've been walking around with this thing, but it's highly probable I've had it throughout my last 2 IVFS and 4 IUIs .....

As we discussed with HollyB just last week, hydrosalpinx can harm/kill implanting embies. Which makes me wonder .....? OK, I know it has no impact on embryo quality, but it's fair to say that my little 6-cells would have been struggling up against a hydrosalpinx. So what comes next? Do they whip out the tube? I feel strangely elated, but DH is cross ... we were advised that a hydrosalpinx would have been visible on a scan, but clearly not ..... Anyway, if anyone can help out here as to where we might go with this story, I'd love to hear from you, as I'm cracking up    

Spanners: I almost swooned at your fantastic eggy result! Just how did you manage to produce so many? Bloody brilliant ... I really hope this business with the lining does not interfere, and send you all my positive vibes      for the result you want on Friday. I don't know, I just wonder sometimes why us UCHers have it so blooming difficult -- it never seems to be straightforward for any of us! Damn unfair. Anyway, enough griping -- here are a few more positive vibes to ensure you get a fresh transfer     

Angel Wings: I'm still disturbed by my histrionic hugging of Mr S. He looked most distressed and so did my husband. I wouldn't mind, but it was quite out of character for me -- blame it on a tide of emotions and hormones, I suppose. Anyway, he didn't seem to be there today, which spared me blushing to my roots and my husband laughing at me again.  

For anyone interested: the radiologist at 126 Harley Street was good. £245 extremely well spent. My last HSG was utterly traumatic, but this was one was a hundred thousand times better. Hurt a bit, but not like last time. DH and I went to that swanky cafe on Marylebone High Street (Le Pain Quotidien) for a nice breakfast afterwards (£20!!! We nearly died!). I'd been feeling fine but then I came over all queer: sharp lower back pain and abdominal cramps, and started to feel sick. We got to the Unit, where I  had to rush to the lavatory (sincere apologies if the woman behind me in the queue is reading this     ). I was in a lot of pain but painkillers sorted it out. The nice nurse even let me lie downstairs on the ward. By the way, was anyone in there today? I had my grubby mac on again, and was scowling a lot.

Anyway, best head off now. Good luck to Spanners and Catwoman with the embryologists; good luck to Jeps, AW and Acugirl with the jabbing; good luck to Cleocat wherever you're at now; good luck to Loubie and Hollie with your tubes; good luck to Lucie and bean ... I'm bound to have missed somebody off there -- apologies to you if I have.

Much love,

Jaff
x


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Jaffa,

Just saw your post - infact had just read your previous, very sad post and was about to send you an IM when I came across your most recent post.

My update on the Hydro is this ..... UCH have said it is of no consequence and they would have picked it up on their scans. The recommendation is to do nothing with it and to continue with the plan to do clomid IUI. (not entirely convinced that approach is going to work with one tube).

I also faxed the result to the ARGC - good to have 2 clinics on the go at the one time!!! Mr T scanned me and said I did have a much smaller Hydro than was diagnosed at the time of the HSG. He explained that all a Hydro is, is a collection of fluid, and if they have just squirted a load of fluid into a blocked tube then of course it's going to look huge. Makes sense to me!! His plan is to scan me again on day 3 or 4 of my cycle (the scan last week was mid cycle) and then again about a week later. If the amount of fluid remains the same or increases - then he would recommend a laperoscopy to remove or clip the tube. If it is less then it's probably a red herring. At the very least he would recommend draining it at the time of EC as a blocked tube always has the potential to have a hydro behind it.

So ...... I'm going along with the monitoring for the next month and see where that leads to. 

See what UCH say. I think if it was as huge as the HSG has shown they would have picked it up on a scan. However, I think the only way of being sure is to have several scans at a later date.

Good luck. It's always nice to have someone tell you what's wrong - isn't it? It can be so frustrating to get the "bad luck" "don't know" answers. I was delighted with my blocked tube/hydrosalpinx diagnosis. What a strange world we live in!!

Holly


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Jeps & Spanners, made abit of a boo boo, my scan is at 10.00 on fri not 11.00  , got mixed up with next weeks appointments.

Spanners, great news about your embies  , lots of   for friday.

DH went for a semen analysis as he hasn't had one at UCH before, apparently his sperm count was abit low but it should be ok for the IVF, something else for me to worry about.

Loubie, I thought you were lying on a beach in spain with a cocktail?  It was you going away wasn't it, I can't keep up with everyone.

Holly & Jaffa, good luck with the next step, sounds kind of complicated this hydrosalpinx.

Hi to everyone else.

Love 

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Hi girls
there's too much to take in on this thread this evening. Everyone's on a rollercoaster and and my small brain's swimming (and am supposed to be making DH's supper...). But as I've prob said before, I had 2 hydros and both tubes removed - Loubie please don't be scared. The pain is minor - the worst was the gas they use to fill the uterine cavity, which for some reason makes your shoulders hurt like hell. But sore shoulders you can cope with! Try to make sure you get lots of rest afterward. My scars are tiny and I've been rubbing in rosehip oil - almost ready to wear a bikini (only joking)...... Are you having it at the Portland? Oh and take lots of magazines - I had to wait for about 4 hours and was SO BORED!!
No one could tell me how long the hydros had been there (nothing showed up on the HSG). Mr Serhal thought that the drugs I'd been on may have made them more apparent so Jaffa, perhaps that's why they were suddenly picked up. We were also a bit   that they hadn't been noticed earlier - we could have saved on 3 failed IUIs......
My take is that the unit is bizarely non-interventionist - which some wd think is good, but I had to plead with Mr Serhal to do the laparosopy after a year of BFNs (don't get me wrong, I hate hospital stuff) and after the procedure he was like, 'Duh!! Silly me, of course you couldn't get pregnant!' (well, me paraphrasing...). Some units do lap first off.
Angel wings - as usual, thanks for your info about injecting. The idea of feeling the menopur going in is YUCK!!! I've sent off my prescription to Ali. Fingers crossed it all goes ok. Start sniffing tomorrow. Any tips?! 
Don't worry about low sperm count - they jazz up the sample like you wouldn't believe, if it's the same as for IUI...
Oh and Jaffa - don't be embarassed at hugging Mr Serhal. I'm sure he didn't look horrified and he prob loved it. He's all mediterranean and touchy feely   He's the only one that ever gives me compliments (when he knows I look like a dog's breakfast) - and we like those   
xxxxxxxxxxx AcuGirl


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Acugirl,

You'll be fine on the sniffing, nothing to worry about. Don't worry if you think you're  not getting the right dose as I did initially, you will here a click after you release the spray and it adminsters more than you need so if some of it runs back out, don't worry about it.
Just drink plenty of water  , boring I know but apparently it helps flush the drugs round your system. Though I find it a real chore somedays on top of fitting in milk and pineapple juice. I was at a friends today with my bottle of water and every 2 minutes I was saying "Just going to the loo",  I sounded like a bloody parrot.

 tomorrow.

Just off to get my menopur, my DH will be in soon to inflict pain on me as he likes to put it. Men  .

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hellloo
Firstly Angel Wings, my appointment is at 12.45 so we'll miss each other on Friday. Shame it would have been nice to put a face to the name.  By the way due to them upping our dosage DH took a trip to Shadwell today and got some more from the clinic you recommended, thanks for that, made quite a saving there!

Spanners, hang on in there! With any luck the fluid will be gone by the time Et comes around and just think of all those eggs!!!! LUCKY YOU.

Jaffa, not sure what to say as I'm a bit green to all those medical terms, but I think it sounds like there's some hope for you which is brilliant and you certainly seem happier in this posting than your last one which is good.  I agree that it's a bit annoying they couldn't see the problem on the scan though.

I've just had my acupuncture and feel lovely and relaxed.  
Quick question, has anyone at the clinic actually told you to drink loads of milk and water? No one has told me to do that, and it's only by reading this site that I've realised I should be. So have started doing so in the last couple of days. I'm annoyed though because I would have thought they should have told me to do that? Oh well, it's probably not a big deal and as I say I'm drinking loads now to make up for it.

No more news from me, hello to Loubie, Catwoman, Acugirl, Cleocat, Meg and everyone else who I've momentarily forgotten. I know we're all at different stages, so here's lots of positive thoughts to everyone...        

Also, just wanted to say a HUGE thank you to everyone on here, I know I don't post every day but this site is becomming something of a life line to me and I just wanted to let you know how much I appreciate you being there. It's such a massive comfort to have people to talk to who knows exactly what you're going through and can offer such great advice. Being a first time IVF person I worry that I don't have enough advice to give you all, but I will when I can and I'm thinking of you all and wishing you all the best of luck!!!
Jxxxxxxx


----------



## lucie (Feb 19, 2006)

hi everyone

wow, so much has been happening.

Jaffa - so sorry to hear your news, just to then read there may be hope for you. I am really sorry but i cant offer you any advice as i know nothing about this condition. if i come across anything i will send it onto you.

glad to hear everyone else is progressing well and things are really happening on your cycles and various stages.

I am off for a scan as i seem to of lost some of my pregnancy symptoms and feel very paranoid. they also want to measure my cervix as i have been diagnosed with a short one which could open prematurely. have to wait and see but will let you all know.

Take care ladies xx[br]Posted on: 1/06/06, 09:27hi girls

just a quickie to let you know the scan was fine, baby was ok and moving around which was good and a massive relief. they measured my cervix and it is on the short side but i have to go back in two weeks and the doctor will discuss putting a stitch in (which is what I want)

Roll on the next scan x


----------



## loubie (Oct 15, 2004)

hi everyone,

it's getting soo busy on here, it's so nice to be able to come on and post on here...I'm like you Jeps, I'm a first timer - haven't even got around to starting my treatment yet but it's a real lifeline being able to come on here and get advice...all I can do for the moment is offer everyone my support good vibes!!

Acugirl, thank you....I had a laparoscopy and hysteroscopy a couple of years ago and had exactly the same reaction to the gas....my shoulders were really sore for a couple of days after...I think I'm just working myself unnecessarily about having it done, had to give myself a bit of a talking to this morning (not out loud obviously...that would have been crackers!) I will definitely stock up on magazines...and I'm taking 2 weeks off work if they like it or not!

Lucie, hope everything goes ok  

Jaffa - fantastic news...but why couldn't they have seen the hydrosalpinx before though? I really hope that things work out for you - let us know what happens.

Spanners - fantastic news about your 18 fertilised eggs, that's amazing!!!  

meg, holly, cleocat, catwoman, angel wings, jeps big hugs and best wishes to you all - sorry if I've forgotten anyone!!

lots of love

loubie xx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Had my E2 blood test today, they said my levels   were good so to carry on with the 4 amps, back there on Monday.

Jeps when are you going in for E/C? Is it monday? No one told me about the water or milk at UCH, I read abit of Zita West's book when I was thinking of doing IVF and also other girls on this site kept going on about water and milk, though I draw the line at 4 litres, 2 is enough for me.

Acugirl, How's sniffing going?

Lucie, wonderful news about your scan, keep smiling.

Spanners, How did it go today?

Hi to everyone else   

Just want to wish everyone a happy and sunny weekend.  

Lots of love

Angel wings
xxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone

Angel wings, EC is booked for tuesday - do you have a date yet for yours?

Just to let you know I had my second scan yesterday and things were looking better, I now have 10 follicles of varying sizes from 16 to 9 and they seem to think everything is looking OK. I'm still on the 5 ampoules of menpur and stopped the sniffing about a week ago now.  Have got another scan in the morning and then all being well EC is on Tuesday.

No more news from me .. looking forward to reading all your updates!  Enjoy the sunshine
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

hi there
Angelwings: sniffing is fine! I think it might be doing something to my short term memory, tho. I start sentences and totally forget my train of thought... I find having to remember to sniff a bit challenging... It tastes a bit yuck too, but no way near as bad as I thought. 
My drugs arrived from Ali - so easy and we saved over £500   But that was a right shock, looking at a cardboard box full of pills, all of which to be consumed by me over a couple of weeks. YIKES.
Oh, just remembered: who gives you the needles for the injections coz I don't think those are in my box...?
Glad you're responding well, and Jeps, happy your follicles are growing nicely....
Loubie: when's the date for your op? I thought you said mid May but it's obviously changed...
xxxx acugirl


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Isn't the sunshine great except I look Like Rudolph as my hayfever has really kicked in.

Jeps, Thats good news about you follies and they will probably grow abit more before tuesday. My E/C is booked for monday 12th june. Back there tomorrow for a scan so I should have more of an idea how I am responding. Injections are going fine so far.

Acugirl, UCH will give you all your needles etc... they even give you a diddy little box to dispose your needles in. Glad sniffing's going fine. Let you  know how I get on tomorrow.

Enjoy the rest of the sunshine.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello
I'm feeling a bit down today I'm afraid. Had another scan this morning and whilst i still have 10 follicles only 6 of them seem to be the right size which is rubbish as far as I'm concerned.  I was hoping to get loads and loads once I started menopur and it just hasn't worked out that way. I'm now paranoid that of the 6 I'll only have even less eggs and the chance of them all fertilising and getting to a good grade is a bit slim- at least with 15 or so follicles you have a higher chance of it working.  Absolutely gutted, I actually started crying in the waiting room which was so embarrassing but I just couldn't stop myself, it doesn't help that it's so quiet in there either!!

Anyway, they are calling me later to let me know if I have to have one extra day of menopur in the hope the smaller ones grow, or whether I have to take the pregnyl tonight.  I hope they push me one more day but we'll see.  So EC could now be Tues or Weds depending on what they say today.

Glad the sniffing is going OK Acugirl, it's not too bad really is it? And don't worry about the injections, they're really not as bad as you think they're going to be.

Good luck with the scan tomorrow Angel Wings, let us know how you get on. 

Any updates from anyone else? I'm sure you're all sunbathing ... unlike me, my hayfever has kicked in so badly that I've had to come inside.  Actually, does anyone know if we're allowed to take any medication for hayfever??

Lots of love everyone.
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Meg06 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hello Campers!

I can't believe so much has happened to everyone in just one week, I don't know where to start! 

Well as for me my holiday was good although we did have a few rainy days. It was great to get away and absorb everything that has happened over the last few months. On the whole it was relaxing although I did find myself feeling fustrated and annoyed that we weren't one of the families on the beach with the cute children  . 

Anyway I have had a couple of accupuncture sessions and I really think that they are going to help. I was just wondering how often people go. As I am starting my primolet in a couple of weeks there is not much time berfore my next cycle and was thinking of going twice a week. Any advice would be great. 

Jaffa- What a week you have had ! I was reading all the posts and couldn't believe what you wrote earlier in the week about coming to the end of the road at UCH and then a few days later the results from your hsg. This in a way in a massive step forward.... there is hope out there and also many options for you. I was wondering when did you first have this test? Also was it uch that said if there was a problem it would have shown up on a scan? Let us know how you are doing.

Lucie- Congratulations on your scan. You have done so well and I am thrilled for you. I really hope things continue to go smoothly for you so you can start to relax soon.

Cat Woman- Well done for getting to EC. I hope your 2ww is going o.k. Hopefully this lovely suuny weather is helping. Sending you  lots of  

Spanners- Great news about all your eggs, 18 fertilized, WOW ! . I hope eveything went well with your scan.   

Jeps- Try not to feel down although I know it is virtually impossible! You only need one egg........ Try to stay positive and hang on in there.

Anglewings- Well done with your E2 levels. You sound like you are doing really well  

A big hello to acugirl, loubie, holly,cleocat and anyone I have forgotten...  

Well I suppose I better start thinking of work now......  

Love Meg
x


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Jeps - you're being very hard on yourself. What do you mean 6 (when actually you've got 10) is rubbish?!   You don't need me to tell you it's not and as I said on my other post, it only takes one anyway. You don't need that extra pressure coming from you, that's for sure.
Keep us posted, but no more stressing...............
xx acugirl


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks, I'm feeling much calmer now, I've actually managed to stay really chilled for most of this so far, but things just got on top of me today.
Meg - I have acupuncture once a week and she seems to think that's enough. She says she wants to see me twice on transfer day if at all possible though, does your acupuncturist recommend it on transfer day too?
Acugirl, thanks for your post, I know I'm being overly negative and actually I should be pleased I have follicles at all as I know so many women on here don't even get to that stage. I'm sure once EC is out of the way and I know how many have fertilised I'll start to feel more confident.
Anyway, love to everyone and good luck!!!!
Jxxxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello Girlies,

Hope you all had a fab weekend, it was so nice to sit outside and eat for a change, though I would have preferred a nice glass of wine in exchange for my large bottle of water.

Jeps, How are your follies doing? Are you going in tomorrow or weds for E/C? 

Meg, Glad you had a nice relaxing break, I could do with one myself. I have been having acupuncture once a week but have increased it to twice aweek now I am stimming. Then I'm going to have one the night before E/C and one before E/T, kind of following Zita West's guidelines.

As for me I had my scan today, though its not bad news its not brilliant either. To be honest I got more information from Caitlin one of the nurses than I did from the consultant (Little old lady). She said I have follies on both sides but very small, didn't say how many and that I may have to increase the menopur so she sent me for another bloodtest.
When I saw Caitlin who did my bloodtest she went through my notes for me and said i have 6 on each side, some of them are around 6 to 8 mm and four are really small. She said they may stimm me for one more day. The other thing she said which little old lady didn't tell me is that they are abit concerned about my womb lining as it is too thick, so they are going to monitor it. 

I'm not too freaked out the moment as I have a week to go so I'm hoping they will catch up. She said my follies need to be at least 18mm. 
So I'm just waiting for UCH to call me so I know whether to increase the menopur, more expense  . I'm still sniffing, now about to start my 3rd bottle.

Sorry for the long moan but what I don't understand is last year I had medicated IUI's on 2 amps of merional and had a brilliant response, I had really big follicles over 18mm but now I'm on 4amps of menopur and have piddly ones.   it's so unfair, nothing ever seems to be straightforward, well for me anyway.

Anyway rant over, just got back from acupuncture and feel stacks better. Hopefully I will have better news on weds at my next scan.

Take Care All

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Hi girls -  damn: I just lost my reply coz my DH came in and wanted to show him an AF dance someone had posted....... this place is mad!! 
am too tired now to rewrite it. Emotional exhaustion after sobbing while watching opening scene of Dumbo with my DD (must be the suprefact...) Those storks delivering baby animals: it's too much.
Angel wings - am thinking of you and have fingers crossed for big fat follies. All that water and milk must have bedded down in the uterine lining and made it lovely and thick... How come yr still sniffing?
xxx acugirl
PS is anyone thinking of going to the infertility conference? I'm quite intersted in seeing Zita. But is it mad to spend a saturday listening to stuff about IVF??


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW JEPS 

And Angel Wings, don't worry, follies grow at around 2mm a day. You've got loads of time for them to be the right size.

love

Jaffa
x


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Evening girls, how are we all today?
Angel Wings - you are the same as me in terms of not too many follices etc, but I really don't think you should worry as my follicles grew loads between scans so I bet you'll have better news when you go back. I also stimmed really well during iui and not so good on this, it's like a lottery isn't it!?
As for the acupuncture, sorry to ask a dumb question but who is Zita West? I gather she's an IVF expert of some sort. Anyway I'm going to try and see my acupuncturist twice this week after reading your post. Mine wants to see me AFTER ET as well as before, is that recommended do you know? 
Jaffa, thanks so much for your message, you are so kind - how are you doing??!!!  I'm sh**ting myself if I'm being perfectly honest, nervous about the sedation, nervous about the actual procedure (I had a follicular reduction during the iui so know what the pain is like, although didn't have any sedation for that so I'm sure it's not going to be as bad) and more than anything nervous about how many eggs they're going to get and how many will fertilise. Still, nothing I can do about it now.  DH has been amazing as usual, he's packed my bag, filled out all the forms and waited on me hand and foot which has massively helped me tonight.  Off to bed in a minute, and then it's off to the clinic for 8am. Eeeeeek!
Will post tomorrow and let you know how I get on.

Any news from Spanners and Catwoman? I guess you're on the 2ww now, I'll check out the 2ww section and see if you're on there!

Any news from anyone else?

See you all tomorrow .... lots of love and happy positive thoughts!       
jxxxxxx


----------



## loubie (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Jeps - good luck for your EC, hope all goes ok - thinking of you  

Angel wings, sorry to hear you're fed up, isn't acupuncture great for calming you down though, I go every couple of weeks and the difference after I've been is amazing!!

I'm off as of tomorrow - I've got my op on Thursday and tomorrow I have to stay at home as I have to take laxatives...sorry probably too much information there!! I'm taking arnica in the hope that I'll be up and about to enjoy the 30 degrees over the weekend!! Down to the beach I think!!! 

Anyway, hi to everyone else....hope you're all doing well and enjoying the sunshine....

lots of love

loubie xx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone

Good luck with the op Loubie, will be thinking of you.

I had EC today and they got 10 eggs which I'm really pleased with as I was expecting a lot less! Phew, just have to go through the agonising wait until 11am tomorrow before i can find out how many fertilised. Also, I really don't know what I was so worried about, I don't remember a thing and yet again they were all so nice, especially the lovely anaesthetist who I'd never seen before.  Just remember feeling sleepy and the next minute I'm waking up in the ward with no pain whatsoever.  Have been asleep literally all day though, just couldn't seem to come round properly, it's now 6.30 and I've only just got out of bed so have missed all the lovely weather.    Good luck

Angel Wings, very quick question, I remember you saying in one of your posts about driving through Crouch End, do you live near there? It's just that I'm in Muswell Hill so we could be neighbours!

Right, that's all my news until tomorrow. Good luck, and hello to everyone. Jxxxxxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

First of all, well done Jeps and I've got everything crossed for tomorrow.  . I'm so relieved to hear that you don't remember anything about the E/C except waking up, I can cope with anything else but not being awake through it and having a sense of what they are doing, I'm abit of wimp like that. You can do what you like as long as I don't know about it.

Zita West is a fertilty expert, she has her own clinic, products and books etc.. Did you have acupuncture after E/T and are you going to freeze any eggs? One more thing did you have to sniff right to the end? I thought I would have had to stop by now but when i ask they say carry on.

Jeps I don't actually live in Crouch End, used to live there years ago but have friends who still live there.

Loubie, sending you lots   for thursday and hope the laxatives are not too  . The things we women have to go through.

Hi to everyone else.

Lots of Love

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Hi everyone
Well, 10 eggs is nice, Jeps!! Lucky you. Thanks for passing on your experience of EC - I'm looking forward to a nice kip then... Everything crossed for tomorrow.
Loubie - good luck for Thursday, not that you'll need it: that will be easy peasy too.
Angel Wings: sounds like you're getting as stressed about yr lining as Jeps was about her too few eggs, which turned out just fine. And judging from other girls' posts, a nice thick lining is quite ok. My experience is that too thin is the problem, not the other way round........
xxxxxxxx acugirl


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Just a quick reply to Angel Wings, I'm going to book in for acupuncture after ET as that's what she recommends. Yes I am going to freeze providimg I get that far, and abou the sniffing, I stopped over a week ago now as my levels were so low they thought the sniffing was working a bit too well. Everyone's different though and I know that ideally you're supposed to carry on with it.  I also agree with Acugirl about the lining, thicker is definitely better than too thin!

Off to bed early now, still can't quite stay awake!
Will update tomorrow.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Well done Jeps on your 10 eggs. That is a great result. Hope all goes well with the fertilisation side of things. Good luck! 

Hi to everyone else.

love

Jaffa
x


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi There,

Jeps, How did you get on today? I'll pop in later to see if you have any news for us all.

Went for the second scan today and I have around 15 follies but some of them are on the small side, the biggest one is 12mm. As for the womb lining it is 13b about the same as it was on monday when I went, they are concerned around the area where I had the fibroid removed, I did ask whether it was scar tissue but all they said was that it could be.
Had to have another blood test, waiting for the nurse to call back to see what to do next. I think they should increase the menopur to give me a boost but we will wait and see. Post back later.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Meg06 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hello Everyone  

Jeps- Congratulations on your 10 eggs!! Well done!! I hope your news today was good. Let us know. Just to say I live in Muswell Hill....... we could be neighbours! Where do you go for your accupuncture? I see a really lovely lady at the Healing Arts Centre. Good Luck with it all over the next 2 weeks.   

Angel wings - Good luck to you too. I'm sure it will all go smoothly.  

Loubie - Not sure if you have had your op but thinking of you and hoping you will soon be back on track.  

Jaffa - I hope you are doing o.k. Hang on in there and take care.

 to everyone else. I hope you are enjoying the sunshine.

I am going into ACU on Friday to have my polyp removed   Can't say that I am really looking forward to that much.

Love Meg
x


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Loubie, Just want to wish you lots of luck tomorrow and hope it goes all ok and you won't be feeling too sore. 

Meg, Good luck to you too for fri, you'll be fine.

UCH have called and said my oestrogen level is quite high so I have to drop down to 2 amps of menopur now, as they don't want my levels too high before E/C and risk OHSS. I'm abit confused now, on one hand they are saying the follies are too small and in the other they are decreasing the menopur.    
It's not easy this IVF is it? 

See you all later.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello everyone

Well the update is that 5 eggs fertilised which they tell me is good as 2 of the 10 were immature, so actually 5 out of 8 fertilised and they say they like to get 50-60% fertilisation on mature eggs. Obviously I would have preferred all of them to have fertilised, but that was probably never going to happen. So I now have an agonising wait until 11am tomorrow to find out if they have survived the night and what grade they are and when ET is going to be. It's just a non stop rollercoaster ride isn't it!?

Meg - I go to the Healing Arts Centre too, I see Sarah Mclean, who do you see? She's lovely and is a very calming person to be around. I'm off there tomorrow in fact, and will see her on ET day too.  I may well be at the ACU on Friday if they decide to do ET then, so might see you there!  Not that I know what you look like of course haha.

Angel Wings, that's great news on your follicles!!! There's still time for them to grow, as I said before mine grew loads between scans. It's so great that you have so many, well done you!!  They know what they're doing, so don't worry about lowering your dose, you'll be fine. 

Loubie, have you had the op, or is it tomorrow? Good luck anyway, and let us know how you got on.

Hello to Jaffa, and thanks for your support, it means a lot to me! How are you getting on?

Anyway, hello everyone else!  Back tomorrow with an embie update!
Jxxxx


----------



## Spanners (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Weird thing - I posted on Monday with a quick update but it seems to have disappeared into the ether. My scan on Friday was clear, the fluid having gone, (phew!) so I had 2 blastocyst embies put back on Sunday. Means I'm now steeling myself for the dreaded 2ww. I'm taking it easy, enjoying the sunshine and thinking happy thoughts (under strict orders from DH).

Glad to hear all went well with E/C Jeps (I had wished you luck in my disappearing message but you obviously didn't need it). Good luck for your news on embies tomorrow.

Loubie and Meg- good luck for your txs. Hope you have a relaxing weekend in the sun to recover.

Angel Wings - don't worry about the changing doses, even at the lower dose of Menopur the follicles will keep growing if your hormone levels are quite high. I had headaches with a high Oestrogen level and was worried about OHSS but they kept everything in check really well by reducing my dose.

Hi to Jaffa, Lucie, ACUgirl, and everyone else. I keep an eye on you all while I wait but am not going to do a diary (I don't have the literary genius of certain other people on this thread!!) - to be honest I'm going to put it all to the back of my mind and try to chill out (well I can hope.............)

Love,  Spanners  xxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Chums

Hope you are all well. Just a few words from the sidelines from me:

Jeps: Ever so well done on your five embies, let's hope you get two little beauties to put back. 

Meg: Hope the polyp removal goes okay tomorrow, and that it won't cause you any discomfort. Won't be long now before you'll be ready to cycle again. 

Angel Wings: don't worry about them dropping the dosage -- I've actually read in a few places that some women respond better to lower dosages of the drugs, rather than pumping them up to the max. Not quite sure how that works, but I think it's something to do with being able to control the developing follies better.

Spanners: fantastic news on the blasts ... you are in with a seriously good chance now; let's hope this is the one for you. Be sure to check in and let us know how you are getting on 

Well I'm still stuck here in limbo. Clinic haven't got back to me yet regarding my HSG result (bit annoyed about that), and husband goes away soon to a conference for a week, so it looks as though it will be the end of the month before we can really sit down and decide what we want to do next. I was hoping to be able to capitalise on my long summer break and have some treatment if possible (even if it is just removing the hydro), but until we can make some firm appointments with clinics/surgeons, I'm not sure what we can do. 

Anyway, am off to spend a long weekend with an old schoolfriend, and am really looking forward to that.

Take care everyone,

Jaff
x


----------



## AnonymousAgain (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi all

Haven't been around for a while so just thought I'd pop in and see how you're all doing!

Jeps - do you know anymore on when they plan your transfer yet? Fingers crossed for you - I'm sure you'll have two great embies to transfer.

Jaffa - Have a great weekend - you've certainly picked the weather for it - apparently it's going to be around 26 degrees over the weekend so make sure you take your suncream! Hopefully too it'll not be long before you have some news from the clinic so you can do some treatment over the summer months.

AngelWings - Not long to EC now! Believe me, it's a good thing that the clinic have your best interests in mind re dosage and risk of OHSS - I've had it and was in hospital for a week on my first treatment cycle, and it's absolutely horrid! Don't worry about EC, you'll be fine. You won't remember a thing. They were great when I had mine a few weeks ago - they even ask you what you want in your sandwich that they give you before you go home! What with that and cups of tea they bring you, it feels really friendly, and so much better than where I was previously (the John Radcliffe in Oxford).

Spanners - brace yourself for the 2WW! It's an awful time, but I think your strategy of not doing a diary and trying not to think too much is the right one.

Hello to everyone else - don't want to miss anyone out!

Also thought I'd give you an update on me, as I've stayed off the board for so long. Anyhow, had EC on 18 May. Got 20 eggs, which was amazing, given that the most I'd had before was 12! Had two blastocysts transferred on 23 May, and yesterday I tested and got a  ! Yay - am absolutely amazed, shocked, excited etc. Cannot believe it yet! This was our third and final try and am so grateful that we finally got the result! Fingers crossed everything progresses to plan!

Good luck to all of you during your treatment - I think UCH is fantastic!


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls.

         
         

to Cleocat, well done thats fantastic news.

Jaffa, good to hear from you enjoy your weekend.

Meg, good luck again for tomorrow.

Jeps, how did you get on?

Acugirl, Hows things?

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Cleocat .....CONGRATULATIONS, THAT IS SOOOO FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!             Good luck for the next 9 months and please do keep us posted on how you're getting on. I'm so pleased for you, gives us all hope!

Jaffa, how frustrating to feel like nothing is happening, there's nothing worse than feeling like you can't do anything but hopefully things will start moving forward again for you. I've got everything crossed for you!

Spanners - hope the 2ww is going OK, I think that's one of the worst bits in this whole process, but I think you're right about not doing a diary or thinking too much about it, it's best to try and switch off as much as poss.

Angel Wings, any more scans? Do you have an update on your follies?

As for me, I have 4 grade 1 embies, so they're doing the transfer tomorrow. I really wanted them to wait until blasto but they said there weren't enough to risk leaving them. So I'm in tomorrow at 1.30, hope it all goes to plan. Am still a bit nervous as I had to have the dilapan thing and I just hope that it's stretched my cervix enough for it not to hurt tomorrow.  Anyway, I'm booked in for acupuncture straight after and then I've booked the whole of next week off work to chill out. I was going to only take 3 days but in the end I really wanted to have a good long break to chill out, so Im looking forward to that.

Lots of love to acugirl, meg, Loubie and everyone else!
Back with an update in a couple of days.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucie (Feb 19, 2006)

hi everyone

just thought i would drop in and see how you all are - i have been lurking!

Cleocat - fantastic news on your BFP it really is wonderful especially since it was your last try.  Well done and take it easy.  I am 12 weeks on sunday so let me know if you have any symptoms that you are concerned about or worries and I will do my best to help.

Jaffa - how are you honey?  Being in limbo is crap isnt it.  Maybe it wont be too late to get some treatment in the summer.  Hopefully you and hubby might be able to have a conversation before he goes?  

Angel wings - good luck with EC you will have lots of lovely eggs.  i am a bit weird and quite like the anesthetic (apart from the injection) - its like going into a really peaceful sleep and you dont really feel that groggy when you wake.

spanners & jeps - i think you are both at the same stage so good luck with transfer and your 2ww - fingers crossed for both of you

Meg - good luck today, hope all goes smoothly x

Loubie - hope you are doing OK

Hi to everyone else, glad to hear all your treatment is moving on.  I am doing OK (ish) at the moment, even though i am 12 weeks on sunday, I still feel very nervous that something might go wrong, i suppose after six miscarriages i am never going to fully enjoy being pregnant.  i have an appointment on monday with my obstetrician to discuss coming off heparin (eek) and putting in a stitch on my cervix (providing the baby is still ok) and then i have my nucal scan on wednesday which strangley i am not nervous about (I suppose because the embryo was genetic tested).  still throwing up occasioinally and think i am starting to pop out a bit but i dont know if that is all food i have been eating.  we will see.

take care everyone and i do check in everyday to read everyones progress and its great news we have another bfp - its reallly encouraging.

take care lovely ladies

Lucie
xxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

hi girls
just v quickly to say i'll be at acu today for a scan at 2pm -- i'm small with shortish hair and glasses (yumm, don't i sound attractive!) so if anyone's there say hi.
catch up later
xxxxxxacugirl


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Jeps, was thinking of you today, hope it all went well. Grade 1 embies thats really good. Hope I get some of those.

Acugirl, How did your scan go? Does this mean you are ready to start sniffing now?

Iwas there today too but at 11.15 but didnt get out until after 1.00. Went for my final scan and have to be honest i was disappointed at the number and size of my biggest follies. I only have 3 follies that are big 17mm , the rest are smaller ones, the smallest 3mm so I hope some of them will grow abit more.
They've dropped me down to 1 amp of menopur tonight as my oestroegen level is 19,000 and i'm having the Pregnyl tomorrow night at 11.00p.m. so its egg collection on monday for me.
I'm just hoping I will have enough to freeze.

Lucie, it's really good to hear from you, you sound like you are doing really well and I think it's understandable that you are nervous, I think anyone of us would be if we were in your shoes. Take Care and try not to worry too much.

Angel WIngs
xxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi girls
Well, it all went really well yesterday. We had 2 top grade embies put back in, and one of them had started to compact which I was told is a good sign. So fingers crossed. It all went smoothly and lovely Dr Kadoom (not sure if that's how you spell it, but it's the little old lady) did the procedure. She's my favourite, along with the lovely Australian nurse called Caitlin who was also in there with us!  Only trouble is that I've caught a mild tummy bug which typically came on yesterday of all days, so have been on and off the loo all morning (sorry tmi!).  Hopefully it won't affect the embies, but I can't help but worry a bit!
The best bit about ET is that there's a computer screen in there and they flash up images of the embies just for a few seconds before they go in, that was amazing.
So, my plan is to relax for the whole week, just going to sit on the sofa and eat nice food and watch loads of telly.

Acugirl, I was at the clinic at 2pm yesterday but I'd already done downstairs by then so didn't see you.  HOpe everything went well, were you there for a scan?

Angel Wings - your follies will still grow between now and Monday so try not to get too down, and as I said, so often you get more eggs than follies anyway.  GOOD LUCK, and let us know how you get on. I'll keep everything crossed for you. 

Luice, nice to hear from you again and glad things are still going to plan.  I think Angel Wings is right, you have to keep as calm as possible during this time and think lots of positive thoughts. Sounds like everything is going great anyway!! 

Meg - how did it go on Thursday?  Hope you're well...

Finally HELLOOOO to everyone else. Lots of love
Jxxxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Hi everyone
Gosh, lots of news to catch up on in 3 days...
Cleo Cat: well done and congrats on seeing that lovely stick positive  
Jeps: it's so good to hear you sound relaxed and happy!! That's the best way to go. What a change from last week! And it sounds like you're settling yourself in for a great week off work. Yum! 
Angelwings: you're sounding like Jeps did, my love (I know I've said this before, but this place is great for making observations  ). But EC's so close now, and it wd be a bit strange if you weren't apprehensive. 
As for me, AF arrived right on time - I was so grateful. How weird to suddenly feel elated after years of wanting to weep on seeing the old witch. Oh well.
So I had my scan - Dr Kadum seemed pleased there was no cysts (first good news coz there's always something not great about something with me) and am ready to do injections tonight. Actallly not at all ready. I've been racking my brains to think of any nurses I know who cld do them for me. The lesson was yuck - but I tried not to make a fuss.
A shame I didn't see any of you girls. I didn't think there was any FF candidates there - but did see a boy I was at school with. It was bound to happen, being a Londoner...
Also had first session of acupuncture from really lovely man called Silvio - recommended to me by Vicky on FF...
Enjoy the sun - even if no sunbathing allowed
If anyone wants to reassure me about the injecting, I'd be happy..........
Big kiss
acugirl


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Well done Jeps, thats great news. Now its that horrible two week wait. Caitlin is lovely, I also like Trudy and Hannah. Hannah and I were laughing about how we have used every orafice for drugs and how men get off scott free.

Acugirl, Whose doing them for you, is DH? Did he go with you? My DH did them so I didn't have to worry about that side of things but recieving them, there's nothing to worry about as Its over so quickly. I would use your tummy rather than the tops of your leg, below the belly button line.
How many amps are you on? I would say don't do them on an empty stomach if you are on a high dose, I don't know if you remember me saying in the beginning that I felt abit queasy but that was because I hadn't eaten. Have a piece of toast if your not eating dinner before hand.
If you are having any problems let me know, you'll be fine.

I'm feeling fine today but have got abit of stomach ache   not sure where thats come from, trying not too panic and think its something else but getting to the crucial stage so can't help it.
Really want to sit out in the garden but my hayfever is driving me nuts, so I think its indoors for me at the mo.

Meg, How are you, hope you are not feeling too sore.

Enjoy the sunshine everyone.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

hi there
Angel wings: haven't decided whether DH or me is doing them. DH, who did come with me, will definitely do the 'drawing up' (that word always makes me snigger) coz he likes that fiddly stuff. I'm on 5 amps and will totally listen about eating beforehand. I could have the slightest excuse to feel queazy!
Anna, the nurse we saw yesterday, said i could do it if I wanted to be in control (I do) but that DH should do it if I wanted to look away (I do). So where does that leave me?! 
I'm in two minds about doing it in the stomach. Why do you say? Leg seems more appealing - less vulnerable, no?
Anyway, I'm having a leg wax and pedicure in a minute so that should take my mind off things for a while. If I can sustain a full leg + bikini, surely I can do a piddly injection?!
What's up with the stomach ache? Sounds like nerves, do you think? 
xxxxxxacugirl


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi acugirl, I agree with Angel Wings, get Dh to do the injection if at all possible, it totally takes the stress out of it. Having said that a good friend at work who absolutely hates needles did  her own injections and she got on absolutely fine. I think the first one will be the worst and once its over you'll wonder what you were worried about. I did mine in my tummy and I honestly didn't feel a thing. Good luck, let us know how it goes.

Angel Wings, I'm inside too due to Hayfever! nightmare isn't it, plus not allowed to take any medication.  Good luck for Monday and don't worry about the tummy ache, I had mild pains too, think it's only natural really when you consider what we're doing to ourselves.

About the sunbathing, is it not recommended on the 2ww? Does anyone know??  Was hoping, hayfever permitting, to get outside next week, but won't if it's not good for us.

Nothing more to report from me apart from today being pretty boring due to all the sitting around.  Although the good news is tha DH went out and bought a nice new flat screen tv today, which will help the 2ww go by a bit faster I'm sure. 

Lots of love to you all ... speak soon girls
Jxxxxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Stomach gone but been incredibly tired today for some reason and cat napped most of the day, hay fever driving me nuts, so wanted to go sit outside.

Jeps, not sure about the sun bathing thing, I will ask on monday and let you know. I'm taking a week or so off work, so was hoping to sit outside and catch some rays.

Acugirl, I would let DH do them especially if you don't want to look and then you don't have to worry about it. I never look at jabs or when I'm having blood tests, that way I'm alright and don't feel yuk.
As for where to have them, don't know about your tummy, I have abit of extra padding there. There are more nerve endings in your leg than your tummy, so it stings abit more.
Last year I had them in my legs as I didn't know you could have them in your tummy and I tried heating the area before hand with a hot water bottle but it didn't make much difference, still hurt. Try both over tonight and tomorrow and see what you prefer.

Let me know how you get on and good luck.

Going for a facial tomorrow as a me treat before monday.

See you later.

Angel Wings
xxx[br]Posted on: 10/06/06, 18:53One last thing, did you put your pregnyl (hcg jab) in the fridge when you got it. I didn't and had to buy some more yesterday from the clinic  When it all arrived i checked it all off but didn't read any of the packaging.


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

hi everyone
injection was fine!! It didn't hurt at all - i did it myself in my leg but DH had to take over as I automatically looked away   He was great. Thanks for your support, as usual.
No, I didn't put the pregnyl in the fridge (I put a post on the cheap drugs link in case anyone else makes the same mistake). I'm going to fone Ali tomorrow and ask him (nicely!) why it wasn't written on the label - altho it does say store under 9 degrees, or whatever.
Hayfever sounds unfair right now. have you tried a saltwater spray - or what I use, a yoga thing called a neti pot?
Zita says no to sunbathing, but she can't object to sitting in the shade....
Jeps: enjoy your new TV and angelwings: have a nice facial. 
xxxxxxxacugirl


----------



## Spanners (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to wish Angel Wings Good Luck for EC    . I know what you mean about tiredness - I was constantly napping in the afternoon towards the end of my injections.

Jeps - well done with the ET, glad everything went OK and welcome to 2ww-land. Actually week 1 has gone relatively quickly and I'm back at work tomorrow so that should help take my mind off things. I'm quite into football too so there's another welcome distraction in the form of the World Cup.

ACUgirl - glad your first injection went OK. DH did all of my and I was thankful as it took the nerves out of it for me. I'd vote tummy over leg any time as very occasionally you can hit a tiny blood vessel in the leg and it stings like mad for a bit. I saw a recommendation on a website somewhere to rub the area first with an ice cube, do the injection and then put something warm on the area to re-stimulate the blood flow.  Its supposed to numb the area and prevent bruising. Only saw this after mine and sounds fiddly but it might be worth a try? 

I've read too that sunbathing is a no-no as it's important not to overheat.  Not that it bothers me as I burn as soon as look at the sun.

Jaffa - had any feedback yet? Hope you've been hassling them as they can be frustratingly slow to respond sometimes.

Hi too to Meg, Loubie - hope everything went well, Cleocat (wow - great news!) and Lucie.

Take care,

Spanners xx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Jeps & Acugirl,

Hope you are having a nice relaxing Sunday. Just been for a facial & pedicure minus the nail polish, going back later in the week for that, got acupuncture at 5 and thats me set. I am feeling very calm as I know I'm not going to be awake.

Jeps did you take  adressing gown with you, mine is really thick and wintery. At the Portland they just give you another gown to wear back to front to hide your bits, think I will just ask for one of those, I'm assuming thtas what they are going to give me to wear. I think of the stupidist things.

Am I right in thinking one or both of you have had treatment at ARGC before. Just wondering why you opted for UCH as I know they have a higher success rate than UCH, apart from the price which I'm sure must make UCH look cheap, what were your experiences there?

Hi to Spanners, Cleocat, Jaffa, Meg, Lucie and anyone else I've missed.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello all! 
Apologies for not checking in as often as I should...
Just wanted to send Jaffa a huge   if she's looking in, and let her know that I'm thinking of her.
Cleo - that's fantastic!          I am soooooo happy for you.
Spanners - hello! Even though I've already 'spoken' to you this weekend!   
Angelwings - best of luck for EC. I'm a huge scaredycat - was both times I had it - and it was absolutely fine! Looking back, the whole experience was almost enjoyable (yes, really!). Certainly beats a day at the office, anyway...
Jeps - welcome to the 2ww club! Keeping everything crossed for you.
ACUgirl - don't blame you for being a bit   about your injection. The first time I had mine, DH had to practically chase me down the garden path, yelling, 'Come on! You're being avoidant! Drop your trousers now!' He was so loud, I half expected our neighbours to turn up on the doorstep with their trousers round their ankles!
Big   to Meg, Lucie, Loubie and anyone else...
Well, like Spanners I'm firmly entrenched in the 2ww and not finding it easy! Had one blastocyst and one cavitating morula put back last Sunday - same as last time - but at least this time, all my stragglers actually made it to blast on day 6 (none of them did last time), which has made me slightly more hopeful. Keep getting panicky though. Can't help analysing every twitch and pain!
Anyhoooo... Spanners, like you I'm pretty interested in the World Cup - have very little choice, as DH is a man obsessed! Oooooooh........ you should have heard the swearing during the second half yesterday afternoon! What's weird is that he's English, but has a Scottish accent (he lived in Aberdeen for 30 years). I think all those years of being teased by his Scottish mates when he was a kid helped make him an ardent England supporter! 
Can't remember who it was on the thread, but a couple of people have mentioned living in Muswell Hill. I live on Victoria Road, close to Alexandra Palace! (Small world and all that!).
Right, best go... I have to help DH with the barbie.
Love, 
Claire xxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Hi girls
Just wanted to wish angel wings lots of nice thoughts, luck and big fat eggies for tomorrow!! Did you not have polish with your pedi coz of the anesthetic?  
I don't think you need a dressing gown - when I had my laparoscopy, Mr Serhal forgot to tell me to bring pj's, slippers and dressing gown, so i brought nothing and had to wear 2 hospital gowns. That was much better coz it meant my own stuff didn't get hospital touch....... You could bring slippers, tho (I was wearing my gown with my Ugg boots to go into theatre - not the best look). And magazines, in case you have to wait.
what's ARGC - is that the one on Harley St that has top successes? I chose UCL coz Mr Serhal was recommended by my cousin, who's a GP.
Catwoman: what's a cativating morula??!!
As for me, the football's great timing as it means I can spend loads of time on here without DH noticing...
big kiss to everyone
acugirl


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello hello hello

Just wanted to quickly say GOOD LUCK ANGEL WINGS for tomorrow, I'll be thinking about you . Yes I did take a dressing gown with me for EC - but actually the gowns they give you have a tie around the middle (as well as the neck) which prevents the back gaping anyway, so didn't actually need it, I didn't take it for ET.

As for my experience at the ARGC - where do I start? I'm not actually allowed to write much on here about it as they don't like it when you **** other clinics off so I might send you a PM about it instead. I think more than anything though it was the lack of bedside manner that made us change clinics. Having said that I keep wondering if I've done the right thing purely because their success rate is so high, but i actually think it's more important to feel relaxed and happy at your clinic and I can't fault the ACU on that front.

I don't know what a cativating morula is either ... 

As for napping, that's literally all I've done today and yesterday, plus I seem to be more hormonal now than I was on the menopur, so think that must be down to the cyclogest and progynova tablets.

Thanks for the advice on sunbathing acugirl, I'll try and stay out of it this week .. and good tips on the hayfever, not tried the saltwater spray, is that something you can buy? And what's the other thing you said about yoga? Never heard of that either. Well done on the injections by the way, once the first is out the way then the others are a breeze.

Catwoman, I'm not far from Victoria Road, I'm on Sydney Road the other side of Ally Pally.

Hi to everyone else, will write more tomorrow - let us know how you get on Angel Wings!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

[br]Posted on: 11/06/06, 22:09Just an update to say that I've spoken to the clinic and 1 of our 3 remaining embies made it to blastocyst and has been frozen. I'm pretty pleased about that, as it's a nice back up plan to have.

Nothing more from me, other than it's boring doing nothing.

Angel Wings .. how did it go?
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Meg06 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hello,Hello,

It is sooooooooooooo hot!!

Firstly huge congratulations to cleocat.     Well done, that is fantastic news!!

Angelwings - I hope it all went well with you today. I am sending you lots of positive vibes   . Let us know how you got on. Also, I have ordered my drugs from Ali, he is such a helpful man and so much cheaper than anywhere else, so a big thankyou for finding him out. 

Jeps - Great news with you. I think I saw you last Friday across the ward. I was in the bed in the corner near the toilets having a rough old time.!! Were you in the first bay on the right?  I hope your 2ww goes quickly.

Loubie - I hope you are feeling  a bit better. 

Catwoman -  Good luck with your 2ww. I hope the footie doesn't drive you to potty! If it is any consolation my DH is also obsessed and watching any game possible!

Well as for me Friday was grim to sat the least. Nothing ever seems to go smoothly! After the op Mr. Ranieri told me he thought it was the start of a fibroid and not a polyp    I was in quite alot of pain and felt so sick   The nurses were as lovely as ever and did their bit to try and help. I am feeling much better now and waiting until Thursday when I start the primuolet.

I hope everyone is having a good week and making the most of the sun.

Take care 
love Meg
x


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just to let you know the E/C went like a breeze, Jeps and the other girls were right, there's nothing to it, I could do it all again tomorrow, well maybe i wouldn't go that far. Acugirl, don't worry about E/C at all when its your turn. I feel fine just have a very slight niggling kind of period type pain. It was afull house in there this morning.

Mr Ranieri did the E/C and collected 11 eggs, so I'm being cautiously pleased, calling the unit tomorrow morning to see if my little eggies have fertilised.   

Have to say though the sister in charge (Black lady, think she's called Rita or something like that) could do with learning some people skills. There was this 5 minute argument going on over between the girl and the sister overa tuna sandwich. The girl said she ordered a ham sarnie, she was saying not and the girl said she doesn't eat fish, the sister wouldn't have it, quite rude I thought, nurses as lovely as ever.

Acugirl, no make up or nail varnish allowed. Take plent or mags or a book as I was last to go in and 3 hours later I had read everything. No need for a dressing gown it was boiling hot in there.

Jeps, thats fantastic news about the blastocyst  . It's abit of a bummer not being allowed to sunbathe isn't it, typical when we are all off work.

Meg, Did they remove the fibroid/polyp? must have if you are starting the primulut. Don't forget to put your 
pregnyl in the fridge when you get it.
Catwoman, great news on your blastacyst too. When is your test date? I lose track after a while.

Jeps and Acugirl, a morula is a day 4 embryo that contains 12 to 16 cells, I only know this as I was reading the section on embryo grading in zita west's book last night, alittle bed time reading.

Take Care girls, will check in tomorrow when hopefully I will have good news, I just want enough to freeze and I will be happy. Hi to everyone else popping in and lurking.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Congrats Angel Wings! That's great news!          
And thanks for clearing up the mystery about my cavitating morula!   Just to add one thing: a cavitating morula is the stage between morula and blastocyst, when the morula is pumping fluid into the centre of itself to form a cavity. From there it becomes an early blastocyst, then an expanded blastocyst. My embies tend to be a bit slow around day 4/5, although the lovely embryologist Suzanne assured me this is quite normal and told me she's even done a day 7 transfer before now!!!!!  
Meg - I bet you're glad your op is over. I'm so sorry you had a rough time of it, but onwards and upwards now  
Big hellos to everyone else!
Not much to report here. Just trying to keep my mind off the dreaded 2ww... really not enjoying it, but work is busy so that's helping to keep my mind off things. It's all that frantic knicker-checking that drives me totally  
Will check in later in the week.
Love, Claire xx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Hi girls
Lots of nice news on here today. Angelwings: you sound relieved to have so many nice ones and Jeps, Catwoman: that's great about the blastos.
The saltwater spray is called Sterimar. It's totally natural, easy to use, can be got from any chemist and DH thinks it's heaven when hayfever's bad (I don't have hayfever but use it sometimes anyway). The yoga thing I mentioned is too complicated for anyone on a 2WW.........
I know what you mean about Rita, angelwings. She's unreal - she gave me a right roasting for not bringing in pjs when I didn't even need them in the end. Apparently she's a great nurse, tho. 
Can't believe I have to remove my nail polish for EC. That's the pits. When do they tell you that one?
I spoke to Ali about the Pregnyl and he's sending some more for free (with an ice pack) as he feels responsible. How nice is that? 
Received a large box of Zita's vitamins today. Had sudden realization that the Biochem ones I've been taking are quite low dose and I need all the help I can get........
I'll be in the unit around 10.30 tomorrow, if anyone's there too (I have red-painted toe-nails....)
xxxxxxxxxx acugirl


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi girls
Wow, loads going on.

Firstly GREAT news on the 11 eggs Angel Wings, you must be so chuffed with that.  Let us know tomorrow how you get on.  I had to laugh when you wrote about Rita, I found her really abrupt at first too, nothing like the other nurses.  But then she made a little joke with DH when it was time to do his sample, something about 'queen and country' and I warmed to her a bit more then.

Meg - I had no idea that was you!!! I assumed it was someone in for EC!  I totally remember you though, yes you did look a little out of it, I assumed it was the anaesthetic because I was exactly the same when I had EC. Sorry to hear you were in a lot of pain, what a nightmare for you, I hope you've been resting up since then.  At least you can get things started now that the op is out of the way. 

Thanks for the hayfever tips acugirl, will be off to buy some tomorrow. What are the vitamins that you're taking!? I really must invest in this Zita West book that everyone talks about, I feel like I'm a bit behind the times.  

Catwoman, glad we're all clear on the morula, and wow, that sounds really hopeful!  Fingers crossed, when do you test?

One thing, I've been a TV addict today, and one of the things I watched was Test Tube Babies on the Discovery Channel, and the woman on there went in for a blood test 11 days after ET to see if it had worked. I was just wondering why we have to wait a whole 16 days before doing a hpt? I don't suppose it matters really, it's just that if I knew they could tell earlier I think I'd rather know.

I am sure this is a combination of the heat, the fact that I'm lying on the sofa all day and the drugs, but EVERY time I get up I have a big head rush/dizzy spell. I hope that's not affecting the embies!!  What with the dodgy tummy on Friday and Saturday and constant sneezing from hayfever, I keep thinking they've had no chance to embed!

Anyway, hi to everyone else, look after yourselves and 'speak' tomorrow.
Jxxxxxxxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Just spoke to Sarah the Embryologist, who was really lovely, 7 out of 10 eggs fertilised (must have had 10 not 11) which I'm really happy about. Two sperm got into 2 of the eggs, so that was the end of those two, greedy little buggers and another one the sperm got in but it was something to do with the DNA . Anyway I am very happy, trying to get hold of DH who isn't answering his phone. Have to call back tomorrow and find out how my little eggies are doing and when they are going to transfer, so hopefully I will have some to freeze which would be fantastic.
It's quite nerve racking all this waiting isn't it. I kept putting off ringing this morning, thinking I will just do this and call so and so and when I did it took me 20 minutes to get through as nobody was answering and then was told the embryologist was busy and would call me back, an hour later I didn't dare answer the phone.  

Jeps, i've watched loads of  those Test Tube Babies on Discovery Health. I think one of the reasons they make you wait so long as the HCG injection can remain in your system up until 10 days after you have the injection. Maybe they just want to be sure, so we don't get a false reading.
Hows hayfever today? mine hasn't been to bad, though I am going to try and get that spray Acugirl was talking about.

Acugirl, Hows the injections going? Is DH doing them for you now? They will tell you about nail varnish etc.. on your last scan day, one of the nurses will give you handouts and all your consent forms to take home and fill in, alittle light reading for you. I might go and get my nails done this afternoon, they said to come back when I felt well enough, which i do. Wasn't quite sure how I was going to feel today, I think it makes such a difference not having a general anesthetic.
That was nice of Ali, I put a post on the drugs link just to warn other girls and told Meg about the pregnyl. Do you know I had to pay £21 from UCH, Ali only charged about £6 ish, what a rip off.

Loubie hows things with you? 

Jaffa, hope you are ok and Hi to everyone else.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Hi girls
Will chat later, but just wanted to say hello to tall slim girl I met in ACU this morning doing first IVF attempt, if she finds this... I told her about getting drugs from outside the unit but didn't get a chance to give her any details. If you see this and reply, we'll fill you in.
xxx acugirl


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Sorry I've been quiet for a while. I'm still lying low, but besides that I spent 3 nights staying with an old school chum, have been marking end-of-year exams  and am currently entertaining my mother. 

First of all, a million congratulations to Cleocat on your . Well done and I hope the next 9 months pass beautifully for you.

Next up ... how are all you ACUers doing on your 2-ww?! These are exciting times indeed! Catwoman, big hugs you kind and generous lady, thank you for thinking of me -- I've got everything crossed for you (and things are looking extremely promising!), and of course I am also flying the flag for Jeps and Spanners! Go for it, sisters!  

Angel Wings: excellent news on your little embryos. May they divide and multiply! I am very much looking forward to seeing how you go on, especially as we've been on this thread from the outset.

Hello there Meg. Sorry to hear that your op was a little distressing. I hope you are feeling a whole lot better now, and I join you in the countdown to Thursday! Bring it on!

ACUgirl -- you sound as though you are getting along great. It's so exciting to have your EC on the horizon -- good luck to you, too  !

Funny what you all say about Rita. She's a real character but I believe a bit of an institution. I remember laughing once as I lay on the bed behind the drawn curtains, listening to her giving the consultant (?) a load of back-chat!  She's cheeky but she gets away with it!

As for my news, DH spoke to Mr Serhal last week and we're booked in for an appointment with him on the 23rd, when we'll go through options re: my hydrosalpinx. I'm presuming a tube removal/clip will be on the horizon. Other than that, I'm feeling quite chilled these days. DH is away at a conference in the Middle East, I'm back in my skinny jeans (though the menopausal tum still lingers on), and a man flirted with me for the first time in 6 years this weekend. Admittedly, he was a Liverpudlian jack-the-lad who had had far too much warm beer, but it was an amusing experience nonetheless, in spite of his cheesy chat-up lines.

Take care everyone.

lots of love,

Jaff
xx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi girls

Massive congratulations Angel Wings, that's fantastic news, let us know what they say tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you.  I didn't get the salt water spray in the end purely because the pharmacist told me it was more for a blocked nose, so she recommended some herbal tablets instead which she said would be find if (fingers toes legs and arms crossed) I was pregnant.  The brand name is New Era. Anyway I got cold feet about taking them and phoned my mum whose a nurse to ask one of the GPs at her clinic, and he said that the ingredients in them wouldn't help my hayfever anyway! What a waste of time. Am still thinking of going back for the saltwater spray though, should have listened to acugirl all along!!  Pollen count is quite low today anyway.

Jaffa, good see you back on here and good on you for the skinny jeans AND chat up line! More importantly though sounds like something at least is happening with your treatment, keep us posted on how the appointment goes. Lots of love to you and thanks for all your support and kind messages.

Meg, how are you feeling now?

Acugirl, do you have a date for EC yet, or do you still have a few more days to go with the injections?

Catwoman ... how you finding the 2ww now? It's pretty agonising isn't it. When do you test? I'm not finding it too bad yet, but as soon as I"m back to work next week I think it's going to be hell as the count down begins.

Going back to that TV show, Test Tube Babies, I watched another one today and ended up in tears when the couple got a BFP, she thought it was going to be negative because she'd started bleeding 2 days earlier, just goes to show you never know until that test day!!

Right, I'll be off, but will be checking in later to see if there's any more news.
Jxxxxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Jeps,

Just aquick question about E/C, I've had well still got abit of a stomach ache , not bad enough to take painkillers. Did you get this? I've had no spotting or bleeding.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Spanners (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi there,

Jeps, you've just made my day talking about the tv programme. Had a tiny bit of bleeding this morning and went into panic mode for a bit though it stopped and seems fine now. Libby at UCH was lovely and reassuring on the phone so after a day in bed I hope to be back on track - Day 10 now, getting close.

Angel Wings - a bit of tummy ache, bruised feeling for a few days is perfectly ok. I was relieved to have ET at Day 5 really cos I still felt like I'd been kicked in the stomach on Day 3. Will get better day by day.

Hi everyone else - just a quickie this time as DH is after the computer (a brief interlude in his footie-watching obviously!!)

Love Spanners xx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Angle Wings, yes I did feel a bit sore for a few days, I think it's perfectly natural when you think what they've done to you. In fact, I still have low down very mild pains even now and twinges in both overies, it's all that prodding about!

Spanners, glad my post helped!  If you look on the 2ww there are loads of women who have had bleeding and still gone on to get BFPs!

That's all for now, off to watch Big Brother.

Lots of love
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

hi everyone
You all seem to be doing well - esp Jaffa: I approve about getting into those jeans. I decided to go on a major food overhall once I knew I'd be starting this nonsense - mainly coz I couldn't bear anyone thinking I was in the least bit pregnant. I've got used to people staring at boobs/stomach waiting for the announcement of happy news...... and can't stand it!!  
And Jaffa: get those hydros out: they're horrid little ruinous buggers  
Annnnnnyway, on day 4 of stimms, blood test today says i'm fine on my huge dose of menopur (phew: I thought they may up the dose to 6mgs which is full on for someone my age, apparently). Injs going ok - DH is doing them. He's very sweet and I really appreciate it as it's totally not his thing.
EC scheduled for next Friday (ie AGES), but as we know, a lot can happen before then so I'm trying not to think about it - just trying to visualize GREAT BIG HEALTHY FOLLICLES FULL OF GORGEOUS EGGIES!!!
Jeps: the above is straight from Zita West: you really should get that book (it's called Fertility & Conception) - altho you've done it all now so you could write it... 
You can order her supplements by mail on 0870 1668899. John Bell & Croyden on Wigmore St and Planet Organic also stock them. Who knows if they help? I've been taking them on and off for 3 years! 
Saltwater spray won't cure the hayfever, but'll make your nose feel better.  
Angelwings: I asked the nurse today about nail polish and ET (I seem to be bizarely concerned about this!) and she said it's coz the embies are really sensitive to anything with alcohol in...
Spanners: if you had ET on day 5, did that mean your embs got to blastocyst stage? Is that quite rare?
Nearly injection time: better prepare to drag DH away from footie.
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick update from me, I now have only 6 little embies. I have 3 embies with 2 cells and 3 with 3 cells, 3 are top grade, 1 just below that and 1 just above average.
Transfer is booked for 4.00p.m. tomorrow afternoon and they are going to call me in the morning with an update. Alittle bit disappointed I haven't made it to blastocyst but more importantly I want some to freeze.

Feeling absolutely shattered today for some reason, maybe its this lounging around doing nothing but I think I'm going to have to have 40 winks.

Check in later.

Angel wings
xxx[br]Posted on: 14/06/06, 13:42UCH have changed it to 10.00a.m. now, trying to get hold of my acupuncturist for this evening to see if he can squeeze me in.

Is the E/T similiar to an IUI where they use that horrible speculum ?, can't stand that. I think thats one of the worst things we have to have done. Hope i will be seen on time I'm not good with a full bladder, I know as soon as I get there I will need to let abit out. Do they check to see if your bladder is full enough before they start the E/T?


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Dear All,
Have wanted to introduce myself for many weeks, but time and isssues have prevented me from doing so! I just wanted to let you know that I have had a wonderfully positive experience from uch, namely my 2 year old son. He was born in 2004 after frozen embryo transfer. They transferred 3 embryos on the day and they were all pretty negative (or their faces were except for Iffat!), but here we have the most gorgeous son. My second experience was not so positive. I had egg collection on 5th May, I was overstimulated to a degree and they got 28 eggs so I was feeling very lousy afterwards. Ours is 100% male factor infertlity. I had 2 blastocysts transferred on 10th May, no blastocysts to freeze and a nightmare of a 2 week wait. On 23rd May I got a positive pregnancy test, on 31st May I suffered a ruptured ectopic and had salpingectomy. Here's the positive side again, apparently they get about one ectopic a year and I was it! I'm already looking forward to another icsi cycl, that's if Mr. Serhal will let me. Despite everything, I rate the ucl very highly and I do honestly believe they care and that we are not just another statistic. Soory I didn't introduce myself sooner. I actually thought I was going to crack up a few weeks ago and couldn't figure out how to use the site properly. Lots of luck to you all!


----------



## AnonymousAgain (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi All

Many thanks for good wishes re my BFP. I'm lurking around on the 'Waiting for 1st scan' board now and probably won't post on here anymore, as I know how hard it can be for some people seeing BFP people posting etc. and I don't want to offend anyone.

Anyhow, AngelWings, that's great that you've still got so many embies - fingers crossed you get some to freeze! Re ET, yes, they do use the speculum I'm afraid, cos they have to be able to see your cervix clearly to put the catheter in etc. And they do an ultrasound first to check your bladder. If you aren't full enough, believe me they WILL make you drink until you are! - I was there for nearly 3 hours waiting and waiting - my problem was that as my ovaries were still so inflamed (I got 20 eggs!), the bladder wasn't pushing on my uterus as it should cos it was being impeded by my ovaries - I was drinking and drinking and my bladder was expanding in the wrong direction, although my stomach looked like it had an airship or something in it! Eventually we thought a manual bladder filling by catheter was going to be necessary but by the time they tilted the bed down it made everything move internally slightly so that they were able to proceed without (thank God!).  I find all the nurses and doctors etc. fantastic, and they were really concerned that they wanted to do it properly and give me the best shot. Not something I experienced in my previous NHS unit. By they way, I think you must have incredible willpower if you can only 'let a bit out'! I'd have ended up emptying the lot!  .

Anyhow, supposed to be working so best log off. Good luck and best wishes to everybody.


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello
Good luck Angel Wings, sounds like really good news to me, I'm so excited for you! Don't worry about the speculum, I actually found it much less uncomfortable because of the voltoral that you take 2 hours before (don't forget that). It really relaxes you!  Good luck and let us know how it goes.

Cleocat .. please don't feel like you have to leave this thread, I don't know about anyone else but it certainly doesn't upset me to have you post on here, in fact I find it really comforting! It's so nice to have some positive news and gives me hope!

Hello and welcome to Prija!!  Good to have you on here, and again sooooo lovely to have more positive news coming out of the ACU, it really makes me feel so much more positive.

Dont' have any news myself, 2ww is going fine and am managing to stay pretty calm at the moment.

Hello to everyone else.. hope you're all doing well.
Jxxxxxxxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

2 quickies from me:

1) Welcome Prija. Sorry to hear about your ectopic and salpingectomy, but congratulations on your son and good luck for your next cycle!

2) GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW ANGEL WINGS.

And if -- like me -- you've got the smallest bladder in the world and think it's just about to pop .... don't worry! They'll give you a plastic cup to pee in!    Yup, it happened to me .... oh, the indignity.

Cheers gals!

Jaff
x


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks Jaffa and to everyone else for all your support, you have all been fantastic.

Dignity, whats that , that went out the window ages ago.

Chat to you all tomorrow.

Love

Angel WIngs
xxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

hi girls
Best of luck for tomorrow, angelwings  I'll be thinking of you (and your plastic cup!!!!!!!) Gosh, you're reaching another part of your journey........ We'll be waiting to hear how it goes.
Welcome Prija! Now I feel I'm not the new girl around here anymore  It took me ages to negotiate this site too, and felt so clever when I worked it out. 
Just so you all know, I can hardly express how much you all have helped make the last couple of weeks totally bearable. It would have been such a more miserable experience without you all.  
Cleocat - it's really lovely to read your posts. You've been thro it all and come out happy. Don't go away!! Afterall, you'll still be in the unit for a few more weeks yet....
xxxxxxxxxxacugirl[br]Posted on: 14/06/06, 21:10A quick question:
Has anyone had achy ovaries while stimming (I'm on day 5). It feels a bit like mild heartburn in my ovs (I know where my ovaries are anatomically coz I've got a little kiss mark either side of my belly button where I had my tubes out - sorry if that's TMI - and that's where the sensation is)
xxxxxxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Dear all, Thankyou so much for your words of welcome! ACUgirl, I don't actually recall aching ovaries while stimming but after egg collection. I felt bloated beforehand. Everone's different though, but I would mention it to the clinic! Does anyone have any idea how long I would have to wait after salpingectomy for ectopic before starting again? Mr. Serhal was very kind and called me up but I didn't ask him. All he said was get better and we'll take it from there! Official recovery time is 6 weeks, but I assume more than that. I don't even know how long you have to wait between repeated ivf cycles? Thanks for all of your hepl! Good luck to all!
Prija


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Hi everyone
Prija: I waited exactly 6 weeks from bi-lateral salping(blahblah) before down-regging. Mr Saridogan (did he do yours?) recommended starting quite quickly after the op. Mr Serhal seemed a bit more laid back, but I was happy to get on with it.
Angelwings: I guess you've had your transfer by now!! Hope all's ok. Time to come home and seriously do nothing. How nice!
DH decided last night it was time for me to learn how to inject myself as he's got a work/football bash tonight and will not be in fit state to do it for me when he gets home (YIKES). Of course, I went into a HUGE strop.... It took me 45 mins just to draw up. I kept getting too much air or too much pressure into the syringe and I even spilt the water. It was a complete f*** up! I sweated the 2 litres of water I'd drunk that day. Wot a waste! In the end, just as I was about to press the thingy down to inject, DH decided to take over. I got such a fright I let go of the needle and my beautifully mixed menopur squirted out. 
Does this get the prize for the most pathetic effort ever?
Have a nice day girls - looks like the sun's coming out again.
xxx acugirl
PS I finally read the menopur instructions and learnt that the hormones in it come from post-menopausal women's urine - just to further our indignities.......


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi all, Acugirl - I live in the North East of England and as op was emergency it was done here. Think so highly of ucl that it's worth the 300 miles commute! If it's any consolation to you I'm a nurse and couldn't believe how hard it was to mix and draw up the menopur! Thankyou for the info. I'd better start saving up again!!
Prija


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

Can I join you ladies? I have been spending far too much time at work on this board. Seeing an UCH/ACU thread has motivated me to contribute. I don't know why it has taken me so much time to pluck up the courage! It is amazing and quite scary to read what others have been through. There are some very brave ladies out there. Compared to many of you I am not very far down the line. We have been TTC for 2 years and begin our first IUI in a couple of weeks. It feels like we have been trying for an eternity! I am excited to be finally getting some proactive treatment and encouraged by the many positive things people have written about ACU. But I terrified of the dissapointment attached to unsuccessful treatments. I know you've got to be in it to win it and all that.[br]Posted on: 15/06/06, 16:04I didn't mean to end that last post so abruptly! Nor sound quite so dramatic. First time technical hitch.

Anyway nice to join you
Fiona


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Had the transfer this morning, overall it went smoothly but they had alittle trouble withthe catheter and had to change it for another one. DH was there holding my hand telling me to relax, I replied "You try lying here like this", men .

Have to say the worst bit by far was retaining all that water and started crying as i was getting bad stomach pains, Prija should have listened to you about not filling up completely. Anyway I had to go twice before the procedure actually started but when Caitlin scanned me I still had a nice full bladder, I think next time I know roughly how much my bladder needs to be full.

I had 2 embies put back, 1 is a 5 cell and 1 is a 6 cell. I know they like them to be between 6 and 8 today. As for the other 4, they are growing slowly and so would not freeze them, they are going to blastocyst, so fingers crossed at least 1 makes it through.

Little old lady did the transfer and she was lovely and I take back what I said about Rita, when she saw I was really distressed, she took hold of my hand and asked if I was ok and on the ward she was really sweet. Maybe she had monday morning blues.

Hi to FionaK and wishing you lots of luck with your treatment, you'll get massses of support on this site.

Prija, where about in the north east do you live, I'm originally from Darlington and my parents still live there, I've been in London for about18 years now.

Acugirl, I wouldn't let DH go out until my injections had finished, not as brave as you. Sometimes I think we read too much info, i.e. menopur.
I too had achy ovaries but it was just like my body telling me something was happening in there. I f you are worried give the clinic a call.

Jep, How long do we have to take the aspirin for? I forgot to ask.

Lots of Love

Angel Wings
xxx[br]Posted on: 15/06/06, 17:39p.s. One more thing, I've got acupuncture booked for sunday. Do you think I need to continue after that?


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

I am here, sorry not been on the site all day. Just off for a walk and will be back to write more later on tonight. Angel Wings, will reply to your PM too, sorry, not ignoring you. About the asprin, you have to keep taking it until you test!
xxxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi all,
Angel Wings, when I had my FET with BFP, they put back 3 embryos, very poor quality and I'm sure none of them thought it would work!! The lady Iffat also did that transfer for me and she was wonderful!! I've proof that number of cells doesn't necessarily matter! I live in Sunderland now, was born in South Shields. Lived in South East for many years which was why we originally went to UCH. My excuse for frequenting this place so often is that I'm still convalescing and TV has broken, I think I'll havve to limit myseld once I'm back on my feet properly. It is fantastic having people to talk to about everything! Good LUCK TO ALL!
pRIJA


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello 
Firstly hello to Fiona, nice to have another new name on here, we're really starting to grow now.  Good luck with the iui, it's really quite a straight forward process, nothing to worry about out.  I've had 3 tries at iui but unfortunately it didn't do the trick with me, but there have been plenty of positive iui stories on here so hopefully you'll be adding to that statistic. Let us know how you get on with everything and if you have any questions at all, just ask!

Angel Wings, congratulations on ET, I know what you mean about that full bladder, it's one of the worst things isn't it!?  I think you should be really positive about your embies, they sound good to me, and I've lost count of how many BFPs I've read about from women with much lowers grades than that!  It's the dreaded 2ww for you now then, join the club! I've actually found it fine so far to be honest!!

Acugirl, your story about the injections made me laugh, although it probably shouldn't have!  Glad DH came to the rescue at the last minute, I really don't think I would have liked doing them myself, it's just not natural is it??

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all enjoying the weather and keeping calm.

Speak soon
Jxxxxx


----------



## charlieollie (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning ladies,      hope you don't mind me butting in like this, hope you're all well at whatever stage of your cycles you're at...dh and I have been at ACU/UCH since Oct last year and we've just started our first cycle of ivf having had 3 goes at iui/clomid without success.  I didn't realise there was a specific board on here for the acu so was quite chuffed to see you all here talking about all the staff whose names I recognise.  We're under Mr Ranieri who is lovely and so far, despite the lack of success we really like the clinic and the staff there.  I'm on my sixth day of d-regging and feeling quite crap as I've got a hideous cold to boot but it's such a relief to actually to get to this stage alone that I don't mind too much feeling so yuck.
Anyway, hope you all have a lovely morning and I look forward to getting to you know you all,
All the best
Charlie x


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi to everyone! Hope you're all having a good day and enjoying the weather (it's still astonishingly lovely up North!). Does anyone have any idea which of Zita West's books is appropriate to read for dietary advice etc? I have emailed her website but am assuming that they are not going to reply. Best wishes to all!
Prija


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello and welcome to Charlie!  It's great to have so many ACU-ers on here.  Good luck with your first IVF, I'm on my 2ww after by first IVF and also had 3 goes at iui.

Prija, sorry I can't help with the book as I dont' have any of them but thinking of investing in one as it's something so many women talk about on this site.

I've been feeling a little bit low today, just started having the 'I don't know if it's worked' feelings which I'm really annoyed with myself about. I've been a bit stroppy today too, which I'm sure is just the cyclogest and progynova drugs but all the same, I keep thinkng it's AF coming early.

Any news from anyone else today?  Hope you're all well, lots of love
Jxxxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

A big  to Charlieollie and welcome to the gang. I've just E/T yesterday, so like Jep its a waiting game.

Prija, I have Zita Wests "Guide to getting pregnant", its got loads in about nutrition etc... I've found it really helpful, I didn't bother buying loads of books just hers and read it loads.

No news to report really except i feel really bloated and windy , which I think may be the cyclogest, nice eh , also got stomach/ovarie pains due to all the prodding and poking.

Jeps, don't be thinking like that, sending you   and lots of   .

Acugirl, have you had any scans yet?

See you later

Angel Wings
xxx[br]Posted on: 16/06/06, 17:48Jeps, not sure why that diddy man came up with the scales, so please ignore, must have hit the wrong key.


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

hi girls
I was mindlessly chatting to you all last night,filling you in with my fascinating news, thinking I'd put a post on but I must have deleted it or something... It was a really long one, waxing lyrical about angelwings's transfer and welcoming Fiona and what ever else (hello, Charlie, too)... especially excited to tell you that I saw Chris Martin and Apple (no, not in the ACU - don't think they have problems like we do   ) - that took my mind off my deepest darkest IVF thoughts for a few mins...

Anyway, angelwings: hope you've recovered from ET - it sounded quite a stressful one. Let's hope those babes are bedding in nicely. What happened about your lining in the end, by the way? Bloating and windy sounds YUCK. Do you think it could be side effects from Vibramycin? Sometimes antibiotics can make digestive system a bit yuck (excuse juvenile language - can't be any other way...). If so, you cld take a probiotic supplement like acidophilous (sorry, I'm sounding like a real quack... ). Glad you made up with Rita. I saw her today, walking the corridor with a food tray looking like a strop on legs!
Jeps: Hope you're feeling a bit cheered up now. Remember life's full of ups and downs even outside IVF and you're totally allowed to feel doubtful   You're doing amazingly so far: you always sound so positive... Maybe you need a nice bath (not too hot, mind!) and an early night... (Not that there are many other options open to us.)
I had my day 6 scan today and have 13 follies. They seem to be happy with that. I thought they more liked 20, but if so, they kept their thoughts to themselves. The lining's not that thick, but Dr Kadum (lil ol lady) thought there was plenty of time for it to grow. Plus, she thought I'd need to increase the Menopur, but the blood test came back to say my levels were ok. What a relief! I've got so used to having crap results over the past year...
My brain's totally shut down so I'm going to read Hello! magazine. 
xxxxxxacugirl
PS groan: another 4 days of Menopur injections.... DH came back last night at 2am after a footie-fest and drew up for me. He broke 2 needles and cut his finger. Needless to say, I volunteered to do the injecting myself.


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello just a quick one to say a huge well done on your 13 follies acugirl, that is fantastic! And don't forget they often get more eggs than follies, so double good news coming your way hopefully!  Where did you see Chris Martin and Apple? That's very exciting!! You should have taken a photo and sold it for thousands to Hello Magazine!   

I'm totally bloated too Angel Wings, it's definitely the cyclogest for me though! If it's not one thing, it's another isn't it. Oh well, not long for us to wait now!

Feeling a bit better now, just had a bit of a down moment earlier. I had a nice warm bath (good advice acugirl) and feel really chilled out now.

Hi to everyone ... 
Jxxxxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Hi girls
Jeps: I did take a foto,   but haven't taken it off the camera yet - they were on a merry-go-round at the Zoo - it was going a bit fast for a good snap, tho. I've seen Apple before in Belsize Park, near where I live. That 2-year-old's got such nice clothes, it's sickening.
When are you testing? 
Hello to angel wings, Prija, Charlie, Fiona and all the old girls.....
xxx acugirl


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello

Acugirl, good going with the photo, I'd have done the same too, hehe.  I test next Saturday, although I'm still not feeling all that hopeful. I keep thinking I should be having some kind of symptom by now, even though I know that's crazy.  My (.)(.)s are not as sore as they were, which makes me think it's not worked because surely by now, if they have embedded, then that chemical would have been released already and they should be feeling more tender, not less. I know I'm over analysing everything, but I can't help it. Oh dear, I sound like a crazy person.

I'm back to work on Monday which depresses me, not because I don't like my job, but because I think it's going to be worse being at work than at home. I know I won't be able to concentrate on anything, which will in turn make me feel guilty for not doing anything if you see what I mean. Roll on next Saturday is all I can say.

Cleocat/Lucie, if you're still reading this .. did you feel any symptoms at all??

Angel Wings, how's the hayfever? Mine is absolutely raging at the moment even with all the doors and windows shut! How are you finding the 2ww so far?

Anyone got any updates today?  How are you getting on Spanners? When do you test? Hello to all of you, and I hope you're enjoying the sunshine!

I promise my next post will be more cheerful! 

Jxxxxxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi there!
I don't want to give anyone false hope, but try (and I know that's not easy!) not to get too obsessed about symptoms and lack of them! With my FET I had absolutely no symptoms whatsoever, therefore I was stunned that it worked! With my last pregnancy I read that the very sore (.)(.) are because of the final late night injection prior to egg collection and that they vanish as that drug wears off many days later. I also read that you are unlikely to have any pregnancy signs so early on. I know it's because we are so obsessed that we analyse every little thing! I can't really say relax because I know that's not possible! Hope this has helped a bit! Prija


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi girls,

Hope you are all having a good weekend.

Jeps, I wouldn't worry about the lack of sore (.) (.) mine are wearing off too, afew days ago I couldn't touch them but now they aren't painful anymore, I think Prija is right about the injection as thats when mine were at the most.

Acugirl, great news about your follies    .

As for me I'm not feeling great at all and ended up at my local hospital this morning. I've been having crushing chest pains since fri which have got progressively worse, feels like someone is sitting on my chest causing pains in my back.
I thought maybe it was a chest infection as it kills when I cough and gave in and called my GP who sent me upto hosp for a ECG. Anyway after having ECG and other bits and pieces the doctor said everything is clear and he thinks my hayfever is causing it (wouldn't care but i've been inside all week like Jeps with the windows shut), basically my airway has become inflamed and not enough oxygen is getting through and thats what is causing the pain. He said its viral and surprise surprise there is nothing I can take apart from paracetmol which hasn't helped abit.
So I'm feeling kind of lousy at the moment, I was hoping to get some antibiotics and that would clear it up as its just so painful, keep thinking I'm going to have a heart attack , which I know I'm not.

Anyway I do Have some good news, UCH called today to say I have 2 blastocysts to freeze   .

Hi to everyone else.

Angel WIngs
xxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

hi there
Angelwings: this sounds miserable   Here's a   to make it better!! I'm training to be an Alexander Technique Teacher and it seems to me it wouldn't hurt to give your upper chest/lung area a nice rest and release. Could you try lying on the floor on your back with your knees bent, feet flat on floor (or even better, lower legs resting up on a chair seat), your head supported by a pillow? It's that simple. Hopefully, that would get some space into your lungs (normally, we're a bit crushed up and sunken around there), enabling you to take in more oxygen. Lie there for as long as is comfy. 
I do this position quite a lot, visualizing my follies  . 
Fab news about the blastos. So does that mean that if this cycle didn't work, you could miss out on the stimming at next cycle and transfer frosties around day 14? Please enlighten me.
Jeps: good luck with tomorrow. I'm sure it'll be much better than you think it'll be. It's just a bit of a leap going from being all cushioned at home to being back in the big wide world... Maybe it'll be nice to think of something else for a change... I'm going back to school tomorrow (had week off for half term), but will hardly be there what with all my apts for the next couple of weeks... 
Enjoy the rest of sunday everyone.
xxxxxxacugirl
PS technical question: what does it mean when you write 'tx'? I've been meaning to ask since I first got on here.


----------



## lucie (Feb 19, 2006)

hi everyone

been a while since i posted here but i just wanted to answer jeps question.

DONT FRET - it is way way too early to feel anything, during the 1st week i felt very pregnant but i am sure thats all the drugs wearing off, 2nd week felt nothing, nada, zilch and was convinced it hadnt worked, i even had a small bleed which in retrospect was implantation - then to my surprise i got a bfp.  i have just had my 12 week scan and all is well.  I didnt really get pregnancy symptoms till about 7 weeks, also my boobs have not been sore ONCE during this pregnancy only bigger and heavier.

hope this makes you feel better, try not to read into anything,  you will only know when the time is right and I am wishing you a great big fat positive xxxxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello
Yet again this site has come to  my rescue, thanks to Lucie and Prija for your words of wisdom, I have taken it on board and decided to stop looking for symptoms!  Lucie, glad things are still going so well, please keep us posted!! Thanks also to Angel Wings and Acugirl too of course, always there to calm me down! You're so right about that last injection, I'd totally forgotten about that and they were definitely bad after that, then wore off.  

Angel Wings, sounds like you've had an utter nightmare! Poor you, sounds like good advice from Acugirl though.  I wonder if all the stress of this whole ivf process has made things worse?  I do a prenatal self hypnosis CD as often as I can, especially if I'm feeling worked up, and it really helps me. It's all about controlled, deep breathing which might help you too.  I've downloaded it to my iPod so could the CD to you if you like. Just PM me with your address.  On a much lighter note, that is AMAZING news about your blastocysts!! Congratulations, I don't know about you, but knowing my 1 blasto is there makes me feel like I have a back up plan if this cycle doesn't work.  Having 2 is great, and also means the 2 they put back in you had a better chance of getting to blasto stage too!

Right, I'm off to work ....eeeek.  
Lots of love
Jxxxxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Jeps , How did your first day at work go? Do they know why you were off?

Acugirl, Not long to go now until E/C . I think tx means treatment but i'm not too sure. As for my frosties, I'm not too sure how it works, I think you have to do sniffy drugs and something else, maybe tablets then they can do transfer. I won't be doing anything else for a while as we are skint with a capital S after this IVF, haven't had any bills for a while so haven't been able to come up with a total figure of how much we've spent and if there will be any pennies left. Time to start doing the lottery again.

I feel alot better in myself today, its just my chest but I'm going to the doctors in this morning to get a sick note for work and will mention it again to her.[br]Posted on: 19/06/06, 17:24Whoops don't know what happened there. Just want to say thanks to you both about your advice, have been trying the lying on the floor with a cushion.

Love

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Hi girls
Glad you both seem to be up and running again, angelwings and Jeps  
I had another scan today - all's going fine for the moment. Just waiting for a call to see if I need to up the menopur this time... Did you have blood tests each time?
So, EC's scheduled for Friday   (gulp).
I made the mistake (!) of asking the nurse (not sure of her name) about freezing blastos. I won't explain waht I understood as I'll prob tell you totally wrong info but one option uses an injection I think called Gonal-F that is injected intramuscullarly (or whatever it's called) with the same needle as you use to draw up (ie massive)  . And you have those injections for about 20 days (that cld be totally wrong too - I hope someone can correct me). I'm like, YIKES!! There is another less scary option, but I think nurse was getting off on the reaction she was having on me with the needles so didn't go into it.
xxxxxxxxxxx acugirl


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Acugirl,

I had to have  bloodtests on my last 3 scans leading upto egg collection. Things are sounding good though.

Oh my god, are you kidding you would have to pin me down to put a needle in that big.   and for 20 days  , well hopefully I won't be needing to do  that.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

NEWS FLASH NEWS FLASH NEWS FLASH NEWS FLASH

Well, first day at work was going badly from a 'I can't stand the 2ww' point of view, so I phoned the clinic today to see if I could have an early blood test instead of waiting until Saturday and they told me i could go in tomorrow for one.

SO.....

Just to prepare ourselves for bad news, DH and I did an early response HPT just now, and GUESS WHAT  It was a    

I know we shouldn't get too excited, what with the fear of this false positive that everyone talks about, but honestly, the second line came up soooo fast and soooo clear that I'm going to allow myself tonight to feel pregnant! ME, PREGNANT! Can it really be happening? I literally couldn't stop screaming. 

Anyway, as I said, am TRYING to keep our feelings in check until that blood test, but just had to come on here and tell you!!  Perhaps this is going to be ACUs year!!! Come on girls, I think we can all do it now!!! 

Angel Wings, how are you feeling??  

Acugirl, good luck for egg collection on Friday, I'll be thinking about you, and as I've said before you really don't need to worry, you can't remember a thing.

Hi to everyone else, I'll up date tomorrow after the blood test, hopefully it will still be good news but I am trying to be cautious as you never really know.

Lots and lots of love and positive vibes - I'm off to post on the 2ww board now and see what all the false positive thing is all about.  See, I can't stop worrying!

jxxxxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi to all!
Jeps that is fantastic news, I'll be thinking of you! Regarding the frosties, I think it depends on your individual circumstances and hormones. When I had my FET in 2003, I had a natural cycle. Scanned at beginning of cycle, then had to do home ovulation test, when positive I ahd to have a few scans so they could pinpoint when I had ovulated and they counted on 3 days from there. Blastocyst transfer is generally day 5 post ovulation. However I do know of other people who needed a medicated cycle and I'm not entirely sure what that entails.
Best wishes to all!
Prija


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Congratulations Jep   

That's wonderful news, well it certainly makes up for your first day back at work.

Sending you   and good luck tomorrow.  

                          Wheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  

Lots of Love

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello chaps!
My god, things move quickly here! Jeps, that's fantastic news! Sending you tons of         for the bloods today, but I reckon you'll be absolutely fine - the HCG shot would have left your system by now, otherwise ACU would have waited longer to do the blood test!
Angel Wings -   sounds like you've really been through the wars. Sounds like you've had a miserable time, but those blasts are terrific news! Sending you lots of      for testing day. When is it, by the way?
Jaffa -   where are yoooooooooooooooooooo? Are you OK?
Spanners - Any news? Are you OK? Have been thinking of you  
ACUgirl - sending you lots of        for ec on Friday!
Lucie - lovely to see you again!
Prija, Charlie and Fiona  - a huge, huge hello to you all and welcome to the thread! It really is great to get one going for UCH!
Cleocat - how are you? Bet you're on     
OK, yet more good news from a fellow UCHer... got a      on Sunday, and the hospital did my bloods yesterday... came back at 1,255!!!!!!!!! The lovely nurse Michelle said that on day 15 after et, anything between 200 and 2,000 was good (NB Jeps, 'cos you're testing several days earlier, the 'normal' values for you today will be probably be a bit lower - didn't want you to worry!!), so I'm really, really chuffed with that... it's a vast improvement on the HCG of 35 I had on day 15 after transfer the last time...  
Trying hard not to get too excited, but it's hard!!!!
Wishing every single one of you a  
Lots of love,
Claire xxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Catwoman,

 on your , thats wonderful news      . First you and then Jep, I've been thinking about Spanners too, Did you two not go in the same time.

I don't test until a week on fri but i'm concerned because of this viral infection and can't help wondering if i have blown my chances as I have been coughing so much my ribs and back hurt, couldn't have happened at a worse time, bloody hayfever.
Anyway I can't think like that.

Sending you lots of love.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Wow! Two great pieces of news in just 24 hours!

Well done Catwoman and Jeps on your  s

Really pleased for you both, and wishing you healthy, happy pregnancies:

CONGRATULATIONS

         

And Angel Wings, sorry about the hay fever, but I'm sure it won't have spoiled your chances. Good luck. 

love

Jaffa
xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Sorry to gatecrash your thread but was looking for Claire's news and found it! CLaire I have sent you a personal mail. 
Good luck to the rest of you UCH girls!! HOping 2006 brings good news for you all. 
Fran


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Wow girls - that's too good.    for Jeps and Catwoman!!!!!!!  
Jeps: I bet that's the best first day back at work ever. You gutsy thing: I don't think I'd ever have the balls to test early  
It's such a lottery here, and you two just WON!!! What heaven to see those  .

Angel wings: hope you're doing fine. Is 2WW dragging it's feet, or are you just chilling?
I feel so tired today, like a lump of lead and my (.)(.) ache like mad - even the shower was too much - for the first time since I've been doing this lark. 

xxx acugirl


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Acugirl, I had days like that when i would feel absolutely knackered and it would be an effort just to get on the tube to go home, i'm afraid sore (.) (.) are part of it.

Jeps, How did the bloodtest go?

I'm afraid its not looking good for me i've got typical A/F lower backache and period type pains and (.) (.)s are starting to hurt again, keep you posted.

Take Care

Angel WIngs
xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Angel Wings - don't lose heart, whatever you do. I've been getting AF pains and twinges for the last 10 days - if you go to the Voting Room board, you'll see that AF pains are a very common symptom for a BFP during the 2ww, as are back ache and sore boobs. But everyone is different and some people have no symptoms at all! Just try (and I know it's really tough) not to read anything into anything, and stay calm and positive. 
Love to everyone else - just popping on during half time!
Claire xxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi girls

Firstly huge congrats to Catwoman and I'm sending you loads of positive vibes     , that level sounds amazing too! This really is shaping up to be ACUs year!I have good feelings for everyone else too, come on!!! 

Angel Wings please try not to worry, Catwoman is right about the AF pains, I've had them for about 5 days now, and I've had lower back pain pretty much the entire time!!  I know it's an absolute nightmare, but hang on in there and try try try to keep positive and most of all calm! I know that's rich coming from me, a perpetual worrier, but I must say I was really calm for the whole first week of the 2ww.  About the hayfever, I know yours has been worse than mine, what with you ending up in hospital, BUT I've been coughing and sneezing the whole time too and was convinced it would have ruined my chances, I also had an awful tummy bug on ET day and the day after, and yet it was still good news so it just goes to show that you never know.

Acugirl, I know how you're feeling, but it gets better, it's those damn injections! Not long to wait now though, have you had any more scans?

Jaffa, so good to hear from you again and thanks so much for your congrats!

As for me I had the blood test and it's still good news. My level was 211.8, which they say for day 12 is a really strong positive. I did another HPT this morning, which wasn't an early response one and it came up really strongly again.  They told me I could expect the levels to double every day now which would probably take me up to your level Catwoman by day 16 when I should have tested.  So I've allowed myself to be properly excited today, but as we all know it's early days so have to try and keep things in perspective.  Thanks everyone for being so suportive, it really means so much. 

I've now got everything crossed for Angel Wings and Acugirl who I think are next in line to find out/have ET - but sending all my love to everyone else at their varying stages of treatment.

Lots of love 
Jxxxxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Jeps,

That's brilliant news, you must be on  and have a grin like a cheshire  cat. Its all really exciting.

Acugirl, hows the follies doing, growing nice and fat I hope.

Hayfever has been better in the last couple of days and cough seems to be on its way out .

Love to all

Angel Wings
xxx[br]Posted on: 21/06/06, 11:32P.S. Acugirl, I don't know if you read the times but afriend called me and said a study in Tel Aviv showed that 35.5% of women who were introduced to a clown straight after E/T became pregnant compared to 19.3% who didn't.

So remember to   and  after E/T and request a clown on the ward at your next scan, if only I had known.


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi all! Congratulations to all you BFP ladies! Keep smiling to everyone else. I had typical pre-menstrual feelings and definite period pains with each of my pregnancies and was certain it hadn't worked, so there you go! All the best to you!
Prija


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Hi girls
Mentioned to Dr Ranieri our 2 successes (he didn't say much, characteristically). Am not sure whether he relates much to internet chatrooms... prob should have kept quiet. 
Things seem to be ok and all set for EC on Friday - tho lining's still a bit thin   - they don't seem to be worried. Just been reading all those consent forms. Yikes - all of a sudden it seems for real. DH has turned into a right moody so and so. He's just getting ready the pregnyl so I shouldn't diss him too much... (Ouch, that one hurt!)
Lots of love to everyone
acugirl
PS Prija - when have you decided to start treatment?
PSS Angelwings: what are you on?   Zita West doesn't say anything about clowns!! However, as I always take your advice, I'm about to Google asap to get costings for clowns operating within the WC1 area... 
PPSS Angelwings: have special dispensation to keep pedi on for EC!! Think the nurses had a bit of a larf on my behalf but it's worth it to tell you girls that it's only finger nail polish that's not allowed!


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello

I'm working every night this week and have relatives down all weekend so won't get on here much really so just wanted to say GOOD LUCK to acugirl for Friday, I'll be thinking of you and visualising loads and loads of eggs!!  That Pregnyl really hurt me too when I had the iui but it also had an adverse affect on me (dizzy spells) so they gave me one called Ouvitrelle this time instead and it wasn't so painful for some reason.  It was 3 times the price though .. haha. 

Angel Wings, is that a joke about the clowns? haha, what a funny fact, you shoud post that on the main board! It really made me laugh.  Glad the hayfever is a bit better, mine has actually been worse and my right eye has swollen right up this morning! That's attractive. 

Loads of love to everyone else ... 

Jxxxxxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Jeps & Acugirl, it wasn't a joke, it really was in the papers    , my friend rang me up to tell me. have a look on the main IVF board for "Clowning Around".

Acugirl, Wishing you lots of love and luck for E/C tomorrow. Sending tou a shower of


                                                                  

Love

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi all!
Very best of luck to you acu girl! We've a follow up with Mr. Serhal in the first week of August, so I'm sure we'll get a clearer picture then about everything. Lots of best wishes to everyone else!
Prija


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

GOOD LUCK ACUGIRL!!!!!!!!!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi everyone,
ACUgirl, hope you are feeling ok and that yesterday went well!
Best wishes to all!
Prija


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Acugirl, just wondered what the update was? Are you feeling OK?
Hello to everyone else, how are you all doing?
Jxxxxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Acugirl, how did yesterday go, hope you are not feeling too sore.

Jeps, you must still be on  , how often do you have to go and get your levels checked?

As for me, imagine that I'm saying this in the voice of Big Brother - 

"It's day 10 of the 2 week wait and Angel Wings still has A/F pains but not as bad as they were, backache gone and (.) (.) still abit sore. She's getting abit impatient and wants to know NOW NOW NOW", I think I have finally gone  .

Went to a friends for dinner last night and had half a glass of red winw which was sooooo nice, though got told off for it this morning by DH, I'm no good at lying, I'm sure that small amount wouldn't have hurt.

I'm due to test on fri but may give it to weds and then test, bit scared of knowing what the answer is going to be if you know what I mean.

Anyway mustgo, I will pop back later.

Take Care

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Hi girls
Thanks for thinking of me - it's so nice to get on here and see your support. 
Yesterday went fine...... felt totally  after - was in no fit state to get on here and then I thought I'd wait until   from embryologist as I felt TOTALLY   - I'm usually calm and rational (even if I say so myself - DH wd disagree, of course) but I've been feeling totally MAD and about to OD on Rescue Remedy.
Anyway, out of 8 eggs aspirated, they got 6 to fertilize - emby lady said they're looking for 80% success rate, so I guess that's ok. Out of the 2 that didn't make it, one had 2 sperms and the other one, I can't remember. 
Dr Ozturk did EC - he seemed v serious about it all. And Rita was in the best mood ever - seriously you've never met anyone so nice and caring. Not sure what's happened there........ And I was the only one there to be having EC so it was all quick and I was home at 2 - wd have been earlier but had to wait for DH to come out of his lunch meeting to collect me..... 
My stomach looks like a huge ball today (yum) and it feels a bit achy to walk but nothing that bad.
How're you girls doing? 
Angelwings - I saw your post about implantation bleeding. I read this may happen around 5 days after ET. Have you had a show of something? 
xxxxxxacugirl


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Acugirl,

Thats brilliant news, make sure you get lots of rest. 

I haven't had any bleeding or spotting at all, thats why I posted.

Angele Wings
xxxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Great news acugirl, glad you're feeling ok! Take it easy! Hi to everyone else!
Prija


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh My God,

Just tried to put some jeans on and discovered I can't get in them, out came the 2nd pair no joy, 3rd pair fit snuggly, been living in jogging or pyjama bottoms for the last 2 weeks, hope its warm on monday so I can wear skirts for work. i knew i was abit bloated witht he cyclogest but didn't realise this much.
  

love a bloated

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Does cyclogest make you bloat? I don't remember that from IUI, but I'm majorly bloated today. My stomach feels rather awful and I keep whining and complaining.... 
xxxxxxxx acugirl


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi there, You are generally bloated after egg collection, as when each egg is aspirated, a small amount of fluid leaks out (don't know the ins and outs!). It is also a side effect of cyclogest, so if I remember rightly the cyclogest probably exacerbates things. Were you told to drink plenty of water? Hope you feel more comfortable soon! Love to everyone else!


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Girls

I'm still feeling bloated from the cyclogest, so don't worry, you're not putting weight on, it will pass when we can stop taking them!

Acugirl, that sounds like brilliant news, when will you know your ET day? Are you phoning them again tomorrow. I've got everything crossed for you.  Glad you got Rita in a good mood, she's certainly a character isn't she?

Angel Wings, don't worry about the bleeding, I had nothing at all.  Everyone is totally different, so try not to read too much into everyone elses symptoms, more often than not they're just symptoms from the drugs we're still taking anyway.  If you feel you can't wait, you could always do what we did and ask for a day 11 blood test, nervewracking I know, but it was so good to put us out of our misery a whole 5 days early!  Mind you, it costs over £100 so maybe wait until Weds and do a HPT. Don't get down if it's negative though, there are loads of stories on here of HPTs not showing positives until much later - my friend who got pregnant naturally had negative tests for 8 days after missing her period.  Only the blood will tell you for sure.

I'm going back on Monday for another blood test, so we'll see what the levels are like then. I'm not going to talk about me on here though cos I know it's upsetting and I'd rather just find out how you're all getting on to be honest.

Lots of love and loads of luck to you             
Hello to everyone ... 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spanners (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I've been AWOL for a couple of weeks, I've had a pretty uncertain 10 days or so and have found things a bit difficult.

First of all huge congrats to Jeps and of course Catwoman, I have been lurking and am thrilled with your great results. Well done too to Angel Wings and ACU girl, with ET and EC respectively. Good luck for the next couple of weeks.

I too had a BFP, tested on Sunday last week but not quite as simple as my fellow testers! I had started to bleed again on Saturday and tested because I couldn't wait any longer. I went for my blood test at UCH on Monday pretty much convinced that I had already miscarried but my test showed slightly low HCG for Day 16 but a very low Progesterone. UCH then switched me from Cyclogest to Gestone to boost my Progesterone which has improved the bleeding a lot but not stopped it completely. Tested again on Thurs and my HCG is rising  (progesterone level is now good) and I have another appointment tomorrow as I'm now being monitored incase of ectopic. So all in all I'm taking each day as it comes and just hoping for good news from each test / visit. Too early to call so far it seems and I feel as if I'm on a rollercoaster at the mo but keeping my fingers crossed day and night!! 

Welcome to all the newACUers who've appeared in the last weeks or so. Good luck with your treatments. I have to go now for my Gestone injection - it is quite literally a pain in the butt but one I'll gladly suffer if it helps.

Take Care,

Spaners xxx

Welcome to


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Spanners,

Congratulations on your  , been thinking about you alot lately as we hadn't heard from you. I know it is easier said than done but try not to worry, sending you lots of    and a shower of   and good luck for tomorrow.

Take Care

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Hi girls
Spanners: so nice to hear from you - I've been thinking of you too. Congrats on your   - I'll send you all the whistles and flags after you feel a bit more secure. I can totally imagine what you're going through - I would have had my legs crossed for the whole time. Will you let us know what happens tomorrow? The rising levels sounds like it's gonna come together....  
Jeps: you sound so happy   - that's why we're going through all this I guess (you just reminded me!). Good luck for tomorrow.
As for me, I've basically gone totally mad since EC. I don't know what's happened. I almost had an anurism waiting for today's call - which didn't come until 12.30 and we were out at lunch. Emby lady said all 6 were top grade and five of them were going quite fast so she'll ring me tomorrow at 10 to say whether ET will be then, or whether I can wait to blasto. I just started bawling. Came back to the table and DH thought something terrible had happened - I couldn't stop crying to tell him it was OK. Duuuuuuuurrr. I just feel it's a bit too much - what a wimp........ Has anyone else got so emotional?
I'll let you know what happens tomorrow.
xxxxxxxxacugirl
PS has anyone on 2WW seen any good DVDs they can recommend (no scary/tearful movies - they'd send me over the edge...)?


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Spanners, that's great news but sorry to hear you've been having a bit of a bad time with it. As Acugirl says, the fact your levels are rising is good news, so hopefully things will be fine. Lots of love and take care of yourself.  Keep us posted with the update!! That's 4 BFPs now i think isn't it from the ACU?

Acugirl, great news on your embies too!!!  It'll be amazing it you get to blasto stage, and hopefully you'll have some to freeze too. Good luck and let us know how you get on.

Angel Wings, hope you're coping with the 2ww OK. Have you decided if you're going to test early or not? Any more symptoms?

Any more news from anyone else??  Not heard from Meg for a while...are you out there?

I've had a tummy bug today, so have spent a lot of the afternoon in bed.  It seems to be passing a bit now. I've also just remembered I have something on at work that I can't get out of tomorrow so I will have to change my blood test to Tuesday instead, gutted as I just want to know what my levels are to make sure things are OK.

Anyway lots of love as always and keep thinking positively!
jxxxxxxxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick post to wish Acugirl "Good Luck" if you do go in for E/C today. Great news about your embies.

Got to das h first day of work  , have so loved lazing around. see you later.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAhhhh! Sarah (finally remembered her name) foned to say that they're borderline for blasto so they need some more time to see how they're developing. So I have to prepare for ET anyway this afternoon, and they may or may not do it. Obviously, anything they say is fine with me but still: aaaaaaahhh. OK, I've got it out now.
Good luck with first day at work, Angel Wings. Let us know how it went.
xxxxxxxxxacugirl


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

ACUgirl,
Thinking of you today. I have so much faith in the embryologists there, I trust them 100% Take it easy! Hello and best wishes to everyone else!


----------



## loubie (Oct 15, 2004)

Hello everyone!!!

Wow, I haven't logged on for 2 weeks and so much has happened.....congrats to jeps,spanners and catwoman, acugirl hope everything goes ok...angel wings, hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad....

I had both my tubes removed, it was all a bit more complicated than they thought in there...was supposed to be in for an hour, after 3 and a half hours I was back in my room, poor DH was having kittens....think he thought I'd popped my clogs, especially after Mr Saridogan had given me all the usual warnings beforehand! 

So I've spent the last 2 weeks, sitting in my garden, in the Brighton sunshine doing absolutely nothing!! And it's been fantastic!!   Still back to reality, back to work and the commute....but went for my follow up appointment and we can crack on with the IVF now....YIPPEEE!!! So I can join in with all the chats about drug, injections, and everything else now and not be lurking so much!!

A big hello to everyone else....hope everyone is feeling fine...where's the sunshine gone though!!!

lots of love

loubie xx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

hi everyone
Hi Loubie - so nice to hear from you. What were they doing for 3 n half hours? Glad you seem to have recovered well.......
Priya - thanks for your wise words. I think you're right - the embryologists are very careful. So, we're going to wait to blastocyst, which I'm cautiously pleased about. I'm not sure how many embies there are - I think 5. DH is having    at the possibility of twins - it's apparently a 40% chance with blasto. I would be in heaven at just seeing a positive result, let alone a pregnancy, so I'm like why be stressed about something that may not even happen (well, we should be so lucky if it does, but I wouldn't say that!).
Angelwings: hope first day back at work wasn't too much of a shock to the system.... Have you told work why you're away?
Jeps: are you having the blood test tomorrow?
xxxxxacugirl


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Loubie, its nice to hear from you, sounds like you've had a tough time but you must be so excited to get started at last, I know I was after the delay with the fibroid.

Acugirl, Wow, you're lucky going to blasts, so when will E/C be? It's nerve racking all this waiting around isn't it?

Jeps, Hope you are feeling better now.

As for me, first day back at work to be told the news we have an Ofsted inspection next monday "Whoopiii!
Well at least it will be over and done with, someone is coming in on fri to talk to me, my deputy and centre head (I'm responsible for over seeing the under 3's) and then will spend mon and tues with us, oh no panic.

Afew people said I looked abit pale today, I obviously didn't put enough fake tan on  . Work have been really supportive about my IVF, so no problems there, only trouble is everyone wants to know when you are testing.

(.) (.) abit sore and my stomach just aches but not like A/F pain, can't explain reallybut it feels like its going to expode who knows what's going on, afew more days to go. Not sure what to do now, whether to test on weds which is day 14 (most clinics seem to test then) or to wait until fri, haven't made my mind up 
yet.

Hi to everyone else who may be lurking and Spanners, we are all thinking of you.

Take Care

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone
Hello Loubie, good to see you back and good luck with the start of IVF, how exciting!  Keep us up to date with everything.

Acugirl, I'm sooooooo pleased for you, there is such a higher chance with Blastos so well done you, that's amazing news. Let us know when ET is!

Angel Wings, an Ofsted inspection is the last thing you need right now, although perhaps it will help take your mind of these last few days of agony.  Just see how you feel on Wednesday, if you don't feel like testing then don't. It's such a personal decision isn't it and you just don't know how you're going to feel until the day.

Prija, hello hope you're well, is there any update from you?

Hi to Jaffa Spanners Catwoman, Meg, Cleocat, Lucie and everyone else I may have forgotten ... hope you're all OK and doing well. Any update Spanners? Have been thinking about you and hoping everything works out!

As for me, had a blood test today and find out the levels tomorrow morning.

Lots of love everyone!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi all,
Hope you're all feeling well. I've been a bit quiet cos I'm feeling  a bit down in the dumps. I was all geared up for a counselling session following my ectopic and the lady has had to postpone until middle of July. Also got my follow up on Thursday and feeling a bit anxious. Feel so unfit, having not done much for about 6 weeks. Sorry for having a moan, I know I've no right. I will be thinking of you all, but will probably not write until feeling better!
Love to all,
Prija


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Prija, just wanted to say that it's only natural that you feel a bit down in the dumps about everything, you've been through a lot and you have every right to say so!  That's what's so great about this site, you can moan to your hearts content and everyone understands! Mid July isn't very far away if you think about it, only a couple of weeks, so try and relax until then, have lots of nice baths and just try and keep calm.

Acugirl .. is there any update on the blastos?

Angel Wings ... decided to test tomorrow yet? Am thinking about you!

Everyone else... hello, hope you're all well. I'm off on holiday for a week now so wont' be on here until next Thursday so good luck everyone and keep positive.
              

Jxxxxxxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Jeps, have a lovely holiday, anywhere nice? I've bottled out of testing early and I am going to wait until fri.

Prija, Just want to say, you wouldn't be human if you didn't feel like that from time to time, good luck with your follow up consultation.

Acugirl, Have you had E/T yet?

Love
Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Hi girls
ET is set for tomorrow at 3 - but then again, I could rock up like I did last time and have to go home empty handed (or uterused........) I'm a bit   at the thought of drinking 2 litres in 2 hours without peeing!! Anyway, ET is easy compared with what I've just done: told my younger sister who's 4 months preg that I'm having IVF. It was one of the hardest and silliest things I've had to do. She lives in New York and is coming to London on Thursday and we're going to Norfolk together over the weekend so my mum was like 'will you pleeeese tell her!!'. She was nice and didn't make a big deal of being sympathetic so everything's ok.
Angelwings: I bet your little ones are cute!! I think an Ofsted inspection is just what the doc ordered. It'll take your mind off it all. And I think you're wise to wait to test, unless you're the bravest girl ever, like Jeps - I was far too scared to test early with my IUI's - and never had to coz AF always reared her head so saved lots of dosh on clearblue sticks. 
Jeps: have a great hol: we'll miss you! Where are you going?
Prija: Of course your gonna be down in the dumps - you're human, as Angel Wings says. I'm sure your follow-up's going to be just fine. Why shouldn't it be? You've done so well so far and your ectopic shouldn't affect the IVF at all. 
xxxxxxxacugirl


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Just off on hols but wanted to say GOOD LUCK Acugirl for tomorrow and GOOD LUCK Angel Wings for Friday   !  Can't wait to log on next week and find out how everyone is. 
Prija, hope you're feeling better.
Hi to everyone else.
We're off to Dartmouth in Devon for a week, staying in a gorgeous converted barn, can't wait!
Speak soon and I'll be thinking of you all and thinking positive thoughts!
jxxxxxxxx


----------



## loubie (Oct 15, 2004)

Morning!

Acugirl, good luck today for ET. The reason my op took so long was that my bowel had completely covered my left tube and ovary so he had to unstick and separate it all....nice 
Jeps - have a fantastic holiday - the weather is going to be amazing so how nice will that be!!
Prija, sorry to hear you're down in the dumps...it's only natural, you look after yourself...I wanted to send you a hug but can't seem to find the smiley!!
Everyone else, hope you're all doing well on this lovely sunny day.....

keep smiling

loubie xxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

hi girls
Loubie - it's amazing what goes wrong in our bodies without us even knowing  . Mine was a complete mess too (gotta laugh...)
ET was fine. They put in two cute blastos, which we saw on the screen. Isn't the procedure weird? I felt like Dr Ranieri was making scrambled eggs with knitting needles... But I felt very happy afterwards. I was then sick, coz my body didn't know what to do with all that water  . Now I'm on the sofa with a scary number of magazines. I'm going to be well up on all the celebrity gossip.......
I'm going to check out the 2WW board!!
xxxxxxxxxacugirl


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Acugirl,

Glad everything went well with E/T. Take it easy now and get DH to wait on you. Hope the 2 weeks fly by for you.

Things aren't looking very good for me, A/F started this morning just as I was leaving for work, I have done nothing but   today, its so hard. had to go to work as I have so much to prepare for Ofsted coming, luckily i wasn't with the children today, couldn't face talking to anyone it was awful.

On the way to work this lady who was about 6 months pregnant sat next to me, couldn't exactly get up and move, sat there with my shades on and a handful of tissues.

Still trying to have abit of   but deep down I know thats it, I will do the test in the morning, 1 day early.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Angel Wings ....   

Are you *sure* it's AF

Yours, holding out in hope 

Jaff
xx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi All,

I just want to find out if UCH accepts self funded patients. The information I have on them was for 2001 and it said only NHS at that time.

Good luck on your TTC journey.

Love
Emu


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Its a    for me. I did a test this morning and it was clear as anything, not the faintest hint (hope) of a second line, not sure whats happened to A/F but i've stopped the cyclogest now so maybe it will turn up properly now.
Not sure what i am going to do, i know I have 2 frozen blasts but I'm going to have to get saving again, IVF has cleared us out.

Just want to say a big than you to everyone for all your support, advice and laughs. Take Care all and Acugirl, i will be lurking to see how you are getting one.

Lots of love
Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Oh angelwings
I'm so gutted to see your post       . It's much easier to deal with the happy news on here than the sad news... I so had everything crossed for you. I guess it's coz you didn't get that clown into the ward. Next time, eh?
I'm assuming that tx next time will be much cheaper - no hycosy, dummy ET, stimming drugs blah blah. And you've got your two little blastos waiting for you  . Mr Serhal did tell me before I started that sometimes subsequent txs are more successful than the first try coz they know your body better... Will you have a follow up appt and see what they say?
Please try and be brave - it's the first go and it's all such a lottery. And at least it's almost the weekend - no tears in the sun  . 
Big kiss   and lots of  
acugirlxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Angelwings,
My first treatment was a BFN. I had frozen day 3 embryos. Mr Serhal made me wait until next AF and start FET. They say that freezing sometimes selects the fittest and yours are even stronger already being blastocysts. It is a much cheaper cycle as well. I know it's hard, but keep positive and think of FET. I'll be thinking of you and sorry it hasn't worked this time! Take care! It's also much less stressful on your body too!
Prija[br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 11:15Hi all,
Hope you're all ok. I had my follow up at local hospital this am. All went well, except I do have fallopian tube stump which is apparently into my uterus, therefore difficult to remove. They say that if I ever do get pregnant again, I need a scan immediately to check where it is. I also discussed natural cycle ivf and I will speak to Mr. Serhal about this in August. Love to all! Thinking of you!
Prija


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Well so much for lurking, I can't keep off FF, it's addictive. i feel alot better today, no  and trying to look forward, though I am sure I will have some  moments.

I spoke to Libby one of the nurses today and had a good chat with her, I have booked my follow up for the 13th July with Mr serhal and will discuss FET and when I can start, though I was thinking I might leave it until I have had 2 A/F's including this one and then start, so that will take me upto August.
Though now i am already thinking about what if they don't thaw, theres always something to worry about, everything is such a gamble but i don't have any choice, not in a position to do a fresh IVF.

Acugirl, Hope you have your feet up, your so right about the clowns, never mind that I'm having a stand up comedian  .

Emu, sorry I don't know about self funding, have you tried calling them, when you find out, let me know. Ta.

Must go, been putting off doing some work stuff I've brought home with me, the lovely Ofsted are in tomorrow, hip pip hooray, not.

Love to all
Angel Wings
xxx
[br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 20:41Sorry Prija, wanted to ask, how come you are not seeing Serhal until August, was that your choice. I've never heard of fallopian tube stump, its one thing after another for us girlies isn't it.

xxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi everyone,
Angelwings, I am not quite sure if everyone is the same, or just me. Consultant said that the removal of end of tube attached to uterus is very difficult as it actually comes into uterus. End of tube was blocked off, so that leaves a tiny stump. Not seeing Mr. Serhal until beginning of August as I had to have 6 weeks recovery time, also we are spending some time in South East then, so we won't need to do a special journey from North East. Please be positive about your embryos, I'm sure everything will be fine. Thinking of you all!
Prija [br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 22:21Hi everyone,
Re. Emu's message, I actually didn't know that the clinic do any NHS work, am I wrong? I thought it was all private, maybe I'm mistaken?
Prija


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

hi girls
I think this clinc's all self-funded too, but I didn't ask  .
I've been having rather a nice time, actually! I'm not minding this 2WW lark at all (ask me in a couple of weeks' time what I think, however). I've already read one book, done all my photos that have been gathering dust, gone to acupuncture - la la la!
We're going to Norfolk tomorrow for long weekend and hopefully that will continue to take my mind off things. 
I asked my acupuncturist about my enormously bloated stomach and he said that was coz of ET - as was AF type cramping. Actually, I found ET way more invasive than I was expecting. Acupuncturist gave me a moxa stick that I can burn and hold above my abdomen, which is quite nice and warming. Has anyone else used this?
Angelwings: you seem to have rallied superbly! What's the deal with the frosties? They don't really tell you about them - except my chat with trudie about the needles    I've got 2 and would like to know what I may have to let myself in for.
You prob won't hear from me for a couple of days - I'll miss you. What's happended to the new girls, by the way?? Come and join us.
xxxxxxxxacugirl


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Acugirl, I loved been off for my 2ww, just pottering about and i have friends who are on maternity leave or who don't work, so they came over to see me. Feel like I've never been off now, thats what work does for you.

Went for afew unexpected drinks last night after work and had afew too many pimms, yummy, got abit tipsy, not used to drinking anymore as its been so long. Off to a friends bbq soon to watch the footie and catch up with some friends, and the first question they are going to ask is, that one million dollar question
.

I asked Libby abit about FET, she said, you take the primulot, suprefact nasel spray, some tablets and some injections, which she said are rather painful, OUCH,not sure when you take them but take them up until pregnancy test. 
When I see Serhal, I will ask some more.
Have a fab time in Norfolk and will catch up with you next week.

Emu, did you find out about self funding?

How's everyone else on here, everyone has disappeared. Take Care all.

Love 
Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## loubie (Oct 15, 2004)

hello everyone,

I'm hoping this is the right thread!! Is anyone there, and how are you all getting on, I'm due to start at UCH tomorrow or Thursday, absolutely terrified now it's actually upon me....hope you're all well.

lots of love,

lobie xxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

How is everyone? can't believe FF was down for so long, thought it was only going to be for afew days.

Loubie, Just want to wish you lots of love and luck for when you start the IVF, its all very exciting and nervous at the same time. Don't worry, you are going to be absolutely fine and if you want to know anything just ask. Have you started the primulot tablets yet?

Jeps, How are you and little bump.

Acugirl, Have you had a scan yet?

Prija, How are you, have you had your follow up yet?

Hi to everyone else and all you lurkers.

No news from me, though I am abit annoyed with the clinic, I don't know about anyone else but no matter what time I ring nobody picks up. Have tried several times to to speak to Kelly but she is either off or away from her desk. this is the 3rd time I am ringing to ask her to finalise our bills and send me a receipt, each time she says, she will pay it, i'm still waiting. Moan over.

Going on holiday in September for a week possibly Olu Deniz in Turkey. Has anybody been? I also have the last 2 weeks of August off as the nursery is closed, yippeee! going to have a girly few days in Amsterdam, can't wait.

Take Care all.
Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hellloooooo everyone, it's been ages!
Loubie, good luck with the IVF, and as Angle Wings says, just ask if you have any questions!
Angel Wings, you sound so much happier and relaxed. The trip to Amsterdam will do you loads of good too.  I know what you mean about the clinic, it's usually engaged when I ring, so frustrating.  When are you starting with the FET? Keep us posted.
How is everyone else doing, what are your updates?
I went to the clinic for the last time today for my 10 week scan, all was well so they've handed me over to he good old NHS now, so will be interested to see how the treatment compares! At least there won't be any surprise bills popping through the post every other day.
Anyway, can't wait to see how you're all doing ... are you feeling better now Acugirl? And do you know if it's twins yet?
Jxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Ok, found you all! I can't believe this was off for so long either... Hope you're all well. Loubie: good luck for the start of this rollercoaster. It's going to be fine (I almost typed fun by mistake: fun, it's not...) and you'll be very well looked after - even if they don't answer the phone. Good luck, and we'll all be here with you.
On that last point, I had to speak to Mr Serhal coz it was impossible to get anyone to call me back. What's wrong with that place: it's not like it's free...
I'm fine - am 7 weeks preg ha ha ha (doesn't feel or sound real)!! My OHSS went miraculously fast: they told me I'd have it for the whole trimester but it went after 2 weeks. I'm thinking it's coz of my fab acupuncturist.
I had a scan and there's just one babby there - a huge sigh of relief from DH - not so huge from me! And I've got another scan next week.
They've picked up 2 infections (how boring) so I'm on antibiotics (as usual) so much for being on no drugs... 
big hugs to everyone
acugirlxxxxxxxxx
Jeps: what hospital are you going to be at?


----------



## loubie (Oct 15, 2004)

morning everyone....ooh I'm glad you're all still here, I was worried everyone might have abandoned the site, it was horrible it not being there...I didn't realise how much I relied on it at the moment! Thanks for all your luck, I really need it. I'm so scared!

angelwings, I've never been to Turkey before, v jealous though, it'll be fabulous I'm sure! I used to live in Amsterdam, have you been before, it's so beautiful....I miss it so much, if you need any pointers on where to go I'll try and make some suggestions!! I haven't started any tablets yet, I'm waiting for AF, should have arrived today, but I have to go for my OST and scan and stuff on day 1....

Jeps/acugirl, 10/7 weeks!! How fantastic for you both...does it seem real? I can imagine to get a BFP must be a real shock - I know it would be for me as I've almost steeled myself for a BFN to try and lessen the pain if it does happen!

now, I need some advice...I live in Brighton but work in London. I work 28 hrs a week for a not very high salary, pay 3 grand a year in travel but I'm happy where I work. All the girls I work with are really nice and they all know about the ivf and having time off for it etc. I also get private healthcare which paid for my salpingectomy....and it's close to USCH (I work in Camden) I would ideally prefer to work in Brighton but as we only moved there last September I thought I would wait till the result of the ivf before thinking of moving jobs....but, a job came up on a website that I sometimes visit which sounded perfect for me, so I thought I'd send off my cv just on the off chance...anyway they called me yesterday to say that they wanted to come in for an interview. So should I go or not bother? I hate the 4 hours a day travelling for rubbish money but they know about the ivf..and it's close to the hospital. aaaargh - don't know what to do!!! The way I though was to go to the interview and then see what happens.....what do you think?

hello to everyone else, hope you're all ok.

lots of love,
loubie xx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

hi everyone
loubie - sure, you should go for the interview, just for fun. they're always good practice and if they offered you the job (running before you walk, but anyway), you could ask to start in 6 week's time, by which time tx may have finished - I guess you'd have to give a month's notice anyway so that's only 2 weeks extra.
I think you want to be in London near the clinic while you're having tx - I was there so often, sometimes every other day and sometimes you have to go in right away. You couldn't settle into a new job on that basis anyway, let alone if you were travelling to London all the time. 
But wait and see what happens........ good luck! But last word, you've prob got enough on your plate at the moment, without getting involved in job hunting.................
And lastly, are you going to Ali at Fazelely Pharmacy for your drugs? Thanks to Angelwings' advice I saved about £500 by not going through UCH and am still getting my cyclogest from him. He's on 01827 262 488. After you've had your OST, they'll know your prescription and can give it to you if you want.
xxxacugirl


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Not long to the weekend now. Booked my girly weekend to Amsterdam, cannot wait, the last time I had a girly weekend away was my hen weekend over 3 years ago.

Loubie, any sign of A/F yet? I agree with Acugirl about your interview, she is right about the numbe rof visits you need to go for especially at the end stage when you have to go for lots of scans and bloodtests.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## loubie (Oct 15, 2004)

morning!

Went to the interview yesterday, acugirl...very wise words. That's what I thought and if they did offer me the job I'd tell them I had two weeks holiday booked so that would take me to the 6 weeks. It went well but you can never tell can you! I thought I'd go anyway for the practise...and it was fine. The usual awful questions, what are your strengths and weaknesses tell us about a difficult situation...mind goes blank!! So I'll hear today if I have a second interview....I was going to ask about Ali, I thought I would go but wasn't sure when I'd get the prescription. Do I need to tell them at the clinic that's what I'm doing? So it'll be after the blood test on day 3 that they give me the prescription?

can't believe I'm still waiting for AF. It was due on Wednesday!!! It's pride in Brighton tomorrow and I really don't want to be trekking up to UCH...I wanted to go dancing with the drag queens!! (Not that I know any but that wouldn't stop me!)

anyway hope you're all good and have a lovely weekend....

lots of love

xxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Loubie,

You can get your prescription whenever you want, you don't have to wait until you start the IVF. I've already got my prescription for the FET, got it when I went for my follow up.

What you can do is speak to Ali and then fax through your prescription and then send him your original copy. Drugs are delivered by courier service the next day.

The number is 01827 262 488 to call.

It's such a pain waiting for A/F isn't it, when you are itching to get started. UCH class any A/F that has started after 5.00p.m. as the next day as day 1.

Interview sounds like it went well, good luck.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello everyone
Sorry I've not been on here for a few days, the truth is I've been feeling absolutely terrible for about 3 weeks now, it comes on in late afternoon and gradually gets worse throughout the night.  I've not actually been sick, I  just have an awful sicky, unsettled feeling and regular headaches. I know it's just something I have to get on with, and obviously I'm not moaning considering what we've been through, but it's still pretty crap and ruins my evenings with DH, who is being brilliant and so patient  with me.

Loubie, did you get the second interview?  Good luck!  And good luck for starting the IVF, it's not so daunting when you're actually going though it.

Angel Wings, not sure when  you're off to Turkey but have a brilliant time, some friends of mine have been and loved it.  When will you start FET?

Acugirl .. we're on the NHS now, and not decided on a hospital yet. Was thinking either Barnet or Chase Farm, where are you going to go?  We're going to look around them next week and make a decision. How have you been feeling by the way? Hope you haven't had what I'm getting!  And that's great news about it being just one, I say that because I'm a Baby TV Programme addict and whenever anyone has twins there are often so  many complications with either the pregnancy or the birth. So in the long run, it's safer to just have one.

Pirja, are you still out there? Hope you're OK!

Love to everyone else.
Jxxxxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Everyone,
Glad you are all doing well at the moment. Had my follow up last week. I intend to start another treatment in about the middle of September. Don't need any tests at all, so will start with tablets and sniffing in middle of September. Mr. S has dramatically decreased the dose of Menopur I need due to my overstimulation last time. Despite giving me the distinct impression he thought I was mad, he didn't turn us away, which is the main thing. Good luck to you all, I will pop in to see how you all are from time to time!
Lots of love,
Prija[br]: 5/08/06, 21:31Hi,
It's me again. We are going to go for fresh sperm this time as Mr. S said that new research has shown that freezing sperm can sometimes alter DNA and that is possibly why we didn't have any blastocysts to freeze last time. Alters logistics of operation majorly as DH will be undergoing surgery at the same time as my egg collection, but heh if we're to give it one last shot, we may as well do it 100%. Will keep you informed.
Lots of love,
Prija


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

hi everyone
seems things are hotting up on here a little...
Angelwings: your girly weekend sounds fab - just what I'd love. Have you been before?
Jeps: feeling sick is yuck. you're lucky it seems to have started later on - which week did it start?... but then I guess you've only got a couple more weeks till week 13, when sickness usually stops. I'm feeling ok so far. I just have to nibble all the time, otherwise I feel nauseous. Luckily I've broken up from my school, otherwise I'd be getting funny looks. Can't wait to finish the cyclogest (if I get that far!!). it's so minging. I think I'm gonna go to St Mary's in Paddington. The Royal Free's really near me, but it doesn't have such a good rep... It still doesn't feel real. I haven't looked at one pregnancy book/website - so not like me, usually I've done all the research.... Sorry, this is all a bit of a stream of consciousness! 
Loubie - glad you enjoyed the interview. Let us know what happens next.  UCH don't mind where you get the drugs - just remember to put the pregnyl in the fridge!!!!!!
xxxxxxacugirl


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all having a super weekend. Just a quick note as I'm off for a facial in abit, my monthly me me me time.

Prija it's really good to hear from you, glad your consultation went ok. looks like we are both going to be starting around the same time which will be good. Is it IVF you are having?

Jeps, didn't realise you were feeling so sick, hopefully it will stop quite soon for you.

Acugirl, I've heard good reports about the Royal Free from friends who've given birth there, the only negative thing I heard was after you've had the baby, the after care wasn't all that but then I have been told that has applied to afew hospitals.

Jeps, my friend had her baby at Barnet afew weeks ago so I could ask her what it was like there for you.
Not going to Turkey until September around the 9th, haven't booked anything yet.

Still no sighn of A/F yet which is getting abit annoying, it must have been about 6 weeks now, the longer it takes the more delay starting FET, as I want to wait until the following A/F to start, so hurry up A/F.

Angel Wings
xxx
[br]: 6/08/06, 13:28One more thing I forgot to askwas, did any of you when you were having IVF notice that your hair was coming out when you washed it more than normal. Mine did and then stopped but I have noticed in the last couple of weeks it has started again, I seem to be moulting everywhere and when I wash it, I'm haveing to pull it out out of the plughole.

XXX


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Angel wings,
I didn't have the hair problem during the IVF, but I did following pregnancy and I am sure that I read that it can be caused by changing hormone levels, so that would of course apply to IVF. We are having IVF, ICSI AND DH is having PESE. This is basically the same as IVF (with a few extras). You never know, maybe our paths will cross! Hope you don't have to wait too long!
Love to everyone else!
Prija


----------



## loubie (Oct 15, 2004)

morning everyone! 

Glad everyone's back here now....I was thinking we'd all disappeared!

I went for my OST today. There are cysts on my ovaries so they're going to test and see what they are and see where we go from there....they also gave me the injection of puregon. So I go back tomorrow and see what the results of the bloody test are...Mr Serhal told me that I'm all in a bit of a mess in there so I'm not sure what that means....

Oh and I got a phone call about the job - they really liked my personality blah blah but they had people that would be able to hit the ground running when it came to the actual job,so it was a no no for the second interview, but I'm glad I went along anyway!

Angel wings has AF arrived yet? It's the worst waiting for it isn't it - when you want it to come it never does!!

prija, acugirl and jeps hope you're all well, hope the sickness is subsiding jeps.

lots of love 

xx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

 A/F arrived late last night   at long last.

Loubie, that's bad news about the cyst, I will keep my fingers crossed that they won't delay your IVF. Sorry you didn't get a second interview but I still think it's good you went.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

hi girls
angelwings: hope the facial was nice - that's the one thing I crave more than anything... I had to give up those kind of things now I don't work. Glad AF's here and you can get the ball rolling. Did you think about going to see the acupuncturist in Primrose Hill?
loubie: I'm sure the job thing's a blessing - you couldn't have done IVF and a new job! Perish the thought. What do you think Mr Serhal means? Surely Mr Saridogan would have done a good bit of housekeeping in there (he did with me). Let us know what happens tomorrow.
I'm having a scan on Thurs (8 weeks) I am going on my own and am a bit nervous - what if there's no heartbeat... You just don't know. It's weird coz in a normal pregnancy, you wouldn't have a scan until 13 weeks so you'd have to wait all that time to know it was ok - and you'd just assume it was. But with us, it seems so much more tenuous


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Girls,
Acugirl, I'm sure you'll be fine on Thursday. The major hurdle is the 6 week one and then it's all downhill (so to speak) from there. Let us know how you get on! Loubie, I had a large cyst at the beginning of my first ivf cycle. I was devastated, so they did a blood test and it turned out to be non functional. Also Mr S said that if it was functional then he would just put me on a longer course of meds on the next cycle. So please try not to worry too much. Hope today goes well for you! Angelwings, is this the cycle where they'll do the OST etc? I've got a bit lost off over past few weeks. Hope everyone else who's around is fine! Lots of love,
Prija


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Sorry not been on here again for a while due to illness, am going to post tonight! Just wanted to quickly say hello, and hope  you're all doing OK. And yes please Angel Wings, if you can ask your friend about Barnet that would be fab.  Glad AF has arrived, it's all systems go now then!!!
Will post properly later on.
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loubie (Oct 15, 2004)

morning everyone!

acugirl, will keep my fingers crossed for you on Thursday, it must be difficult not to be nervous but I'm sure eveything will be fine....keep thinking positive thoughts!
Jeps, hope you're ok and not feeling too poorly. Prija, hope you're well too....
angelwings, hurrah for AF!!! So what happens now then?


I went back this morning to get the results of my blood test but have to go back on Monday   They obviously can't tell at the moment if the cysts are non functional....but I've waited so long anyway a few more weeks or days won't matter...also on Monday I have my hycosy and dummy ET...can anyone tell me if it's painful? Do I need to dose up on painkillers before I go?

xx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

First things first, Jep my friend is going to e-mail me about barnet. I've asked her to tell me before and after birth. Sorry your feeling so horrible still.

Loubie, I had no problems with the hycosy and dummy run. I found them not painful more uncomfortable, the dummy run because you have to have a full bladder and the hycosy you get some cramping during the procedure. You are allowed to take some painkillers before hand which i would recommend you do, I think it is an hour before your appointment. I can't find my IVF schedule telling you what you can take but Jeps or Acugirl may remember. I'll keep looking for it.

Acugirl, good luck with your scan on thursday, we'll be thinking of you.

I'm not starting FET this month but after my next period, thats why I was so impatient for this one to turn up, so i can get it out of the way and wish for the next one to come, mad  I know, it's called 
wishing your life away.
Prija, I don't have to have the Ost test or anything this time, i just wait for day 14 and then start the primulot tablets.

I don't know whats going on at UCH at the moment but they still haven't billed me for the frozen blasts which is now 6 weeks ago, I've rang 4 times now asking Kelly to settle the bill and send me a receipt, she keeps saying she'll do it, so I give up nagging.

Love to all
Angel Wings
xxx[br]: 8/08/06, 20:27Hi Jeps,

I have just sent you a PM, i.e Barnet Hospital.

xxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello
Didn't post yesterday due to .. yes you guessed it, illness. Feel crap now but wanted to come on and say hi.

Loubie, don't worry about the dummy ET or Hycosy, as Angel Wings says it's more uncomfortable than painful. If I remember right they tell you to take ibuprofen before hand which helps, but honestly it's not too bad at all.  I had trouble with the dummy ET because my cervix was too tight but this is quite rare I think, everyone else seemed to sail through it.  Sorry to hear about the cyst, I don't know too much about that, but Prija's post sounded quite promising.

Acugirl - good luck for the scan! How come they're doing an 8 week scan? They told me to wait until 10 weeks. Good luck anyway, I'm sure there'll be nothing to worry about, and it's very exciting. I'm having my 12 week scan on Monday, decided to have it done privately instead of at a hospital as we have yet to decide on what hospital to go to, and once you've had a scan with one, you have to stay with them for the whole pregnancy.

Angel Wings, just reading back a few posts and no I didn't get the hair loss thing, but have heard that it can be a side effect. Was it bad?  Hope not. I've noticed my scalp is really painful for some reason, possibly the change in hormones.  So pleased AF has arrived!!

Prija, good news about starting your cycle in September, keep us posted with how you get on.

No more news from me at the moment ... hello to all and sending you all lots of positive vibes!


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi all
Hope you don't mind me posting and joining you.  

I had my first tx at ACU which resulted in my ds.  Jeps, he was born at Barnet so IM me and I can tell you about it! He was in intensive care and then special care and I cannot speak highly enough of the neonatal unit.  But hopefully you won't need it anyway!  

Midwives were very good but the after care was shaky - but then as someone else said it is most places.  I have friends who have given birth there since in the new ish birth centre and that sounds good - the birth centre at Edgware is also good but if there is a problem you have to be transferred.  Where in Barnet are you?  

Anyway I have a question for any of you doing FET - maybe Angel Wings you have asked the same qns already? We have 4 frosties - blastocysts, do you know whether Mr S and the clinic prefer medicated or non medicated FETs or does it depend on your cycles etc?
I know I could just call and ask but I don't feel quite ready to get back on the rollercoaster yet - just curious. And what do they say about their frostie success rates with blasts if anyone happens to have gone down that route?

Acugirl - I had a bi salpingectemy with Mr Saradogan too.....seems a long time ago now....

Good luck to all of you with tx.....nice that there is an ACU thread now as for some reason when I did my cycle there wasn't. Do you ever meet each other by chance in the waiting room!?  No one ever used to talk to each other in there when i was there - back in the old dreary building.

Elvie x


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Elvie,
Nice to meet you! I had a natural cycle FET in 2003 which resulted in my son, born March 2004. I don't know what their current thinking on natural or medicated cycles, but Mr. Serhal didn't suggest anything but natural with me. I certainly (if I was ever in the position) would opt for natural again. I think Angel wings will have the best information. I don't really think anyone speaks to each other in the waiting area. Maybe the others know differently. Although people said 'Hi' on egg collection day. Funnily enough I was having a chat with Kelly about it last week and I really miss the old building. I felt it was homely and always buzzing. Maybe you'll think otherwise. Anyway best of luck to you! Love and best wishes to everyone else! Hope today's gone well acu girl! Thinking of you!
Lots of love,
Prija


----------



## loubie (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the advice about the hycost and dummy ET. Will definitely take my ibuprofen before I go...

Acugirl, hope the scan went ok...let us know how you got on...

Hi Elvie, you sent me a message when I was going in for my op...thanks for that, it all went well although it was more complicated than they thought but I'm trying to get started with the ivf now...I haven't found anybody really talks in the waiting room either...although I've only been in there 2 or 3 times so far. Can't help with the FET either - sorry!

Jeps, prija and angelwings, big hello, hope you're all ok!

I'm off camping tomorrow for the weekend so keep your fingers crossed it doesn't rain!  

lots of love xxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Hi girls
Gosh, so much news on here! 
Firstly, hi elvie - nice to meet you! I only once talked to someone in the waiting room and I still wonder how she's doing and I'll prob never know, so now I just get on with my book -- terrible magazines there, or what?! Like Prija, I also prefered the old place........ but they're supposed to have a fab lab now and I guess we'll all benefit from that....
Sorry to hear you still feel horrid, Jeps. It's sure to go at 12 weeks tho... is it just nausea? I had a scan at 6 weeks and this one I guess coz I still have massively hyperstimmulated ovaries. The follicles are huge - the size of tangerines, it looked like - I mean about 100 times bigger than the weeny fetus! (which looked like a weeny croissant). I asked lots of stupid questions, like could the ovaries rupture and will it affect the pregnancy but the scan lady didn't seem very bothered. She just said no jumping, lifting and no vigorous sex (as if... pleeeeeeese). But everything's ok so far with the babby. I celebrated on my own in pret a manger by Kings X tube with a sarni and a miso soup...
Loubie, the dummy et was easy peasey - I didn't have hycosy coz I had the full works previously. I didn't take any pain relief, I don't think and it took just a minute.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi everyone,
acugirl, really glad everything went well today. I had lots more scans as I think they do more when you have icsi as well as ivf. Each one was nerve wracking! Jeps hope you begin to feel better soon. Angelwings and Loubie, hope everything's ticking along ok. Love to all and to anyone lurking!
Prija


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi everyone,

It's good to see the UCH link so busy.

Hi and welcome to Elvie, it's nice to hear from someone new. Elvie I have 2 frozen blasts and at my follow up after the IVF failed Mr Serhal said they like to do medicated FET cycles. To be honest I would have asked for a medicated cycle as my cycle has changed in the last couple of years and I am not as regular as I used to be, this way they can predict when which is good for me. The other reason I want to do a medicated FET is I don't want to have to use all the ovulation sticks and miss my timing especially as I only have two embies to play with.
However if you have a regular cycle and were quite adamant that you wanted to try a natural FET they may agree to it, I don't really know.
Are you going to be doing FET at some point? I am starting mid september if the dates work out ok.

Acugirl, brilliant news about your scan. I'm so happy that baby is fine.

Loubie, have afab weekend camping and here's to you getting good news on Monday.

Jeps, hope you are feeling better today.

Love to all

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi 

Thanks to you all for your welcomes!

Angel Wings - thanks especially for the info.  What sort of success rates are there for frozen blasts? 
I hope to try and have an FET in the Spring - but haven't worked out timing yet.  So ages off really.  I think I probably wouldn't be great for a natural cycle as I have unpredictable cycles and I would rather it was controlled a little more if it increases the chances of success.  My big isssue is going to be whether to have 1 or 2 frosties put back on board if I am lucky enough to have a choice as maybe of my 4 only 1 will survive.....1st time round twins would have been fantastic but now I'm not so sure and I would worry about complications.
we had a pretty bad time in our 1st trimester last time with a second sac that stopped developing and caused a lot of bleeding and anxiety. 

Acugirl - congrats! Are you going to call it Massimo or Paul if it's a boy tee hee. We used to joke that we would call him Warren as the old place was at Warren St.  I did get quite chatty with the other woman having egg collection the same day as me and we kept in touch for a while.  

Hi again Loubie! enjoy the camping.  

Prija - what do you miss about the old place?  It just always seemed a little cramp! 

Better go, dinner ready.  

Good luck to all with scans pre and post ET in the next few days

Elvie x


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi there,
Elvie, I spent so much time at the old place, we had first few appointments there in November 2002, then between the end of January 2003 till the end of August 2003 I felt like I was there every few days give or take a few weeks here and there. Everybody was on one level, so invariably when I went in I would see Alpesh or Sarah (embryologists), Kelly, Receptionists, the nurses who all would say hi, and of course the doctors. They seemed like real friends. Apart  from the main docs, embryologists and Kelly, there is only one of the original nurses who I remember. That's Libby and even she is not full time any more. Of course I still think highly of new place otherwise I wouldn't do the trek, but I can't help missing the old place! Love to all!
Prija


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Elvie,

I'm not sure of the success rates for frozen blasts, I was more worried at the time of my consultation on whether they will thaw. This was because I have read conflicting articles that blasts are harder to thaw but Mr Serhal said that wasn't the case and they have a good success rate of thawing blasts.
I will do abit of googling about success rates when I get a mo.

I wonder if they will thaw both blasts together or one at a time, does anybody know?

Acugirl, I quite fancy Massimo myself    

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Angelwings,
We're obviously minutes away from each other! It depends whether the 2 blastocysts are cryopreserved in the same vessel (perhaps it's called a straw?). Otherwise if they are not together then I have no doubt that you can have a say in the matter. You could always speak to the embryologists about it. I've spoken to them on occasions and generally they are not that hard to get hold of if you call in the afternoons.
Can anyone tell me what the bubbles are for? I've never got round to searching for that answer!
Going now as I'm ready for my bed! Had a hard day!
Love to all!
Prija


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for that Prija, I will have to try and find out sometime, probably when I get started I will ask.

The bubbles are a currency of friendship, you just click on the bubble to whoever you want to send them to.

Talk to you all tomorrow. Night all.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

hi girls
angel wings: I read your post first - 'I quite fancy Massimo': I was like, what is she doing having a crush on our docs... Mr Ranieri, well I never    Then I got to Elvie's post and I was     must go and tell DH that one!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hellooooooooo,

Just popping on to wish everyone a good weekend, though it looks like it is goingto pour down any minute. 

I'm off babysitting soon which any other night would have been fine but I have to be up really early in the morning. I can't quite believe this myself but I am going or been forced to go to Old Trafford to watch Manchester United play some spanish team, I wouldn't mind if Golden Balls was still there but Rooney, pleassssse .
The way hubby put it to me was keep the 12th August free as i am taking you out for the day, somewhere out of London. I was excited and suspicious, he never does anything like this, he wouldn't tell me where so I asked what do I wear. I thought this might give me a clue and asked if I could dress up, he said yes.
Later on that day I pick up a message from my neice leaving details about the match, he would have let me dress up as well and not tell me  .

Have fun everyone.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

OMG Angelwings: he really owes you one now!! Hope it turned out to be fun....
We've been house hunting: a right bore coz anything nice is out of our price range.....
xxxxxxx have a good weekend girls
acugirl


----------



## Tottie (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone

This is my first posting on FF, although I have been lurking and reading your posts 
with interest over the last couple of months! Hope you don't mind me joining you...you all are so supportive of each other and that must help so much throughout this "ride".

We've just finished our investigations at UCH and have been recommended treatment by ICSI, which we are keen to get on with asap!

I was told that I had an FSH reading of 11.7, which they did not seem _overly _ concerned about but said that it was higher than they would hope for at my age (I'm 31). I will have my OST in a couple of weeks when AF next makes an appearance but am getting quite concerned as having read some other posts, I get the impression that other clinics might not start treatment with a reading as high as mine.

I am just looking for some reassurance really as I wouldn't want that to delay treatment...

Thanks for any advice you can give me.
Tottie x


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi everyone,
Hope you've all had a good week-end. Hope the match wasn't too bad Angel wings! Tottie, I don't know much about FSH levels, but I do know that I whole heartedly trust the team at UCH! Also I know that there is a lot written about FSH. I think it can vary from one month to the next. Zita West's 'Guide to getting pregnant' has information in it about what you should or shouldn't eat. If you use the search facility above you will also find lots. But at the end of the day, they are such experts that they would have told you if they were majorly concerned.[br]: 14/08/06, 10:28Hope you get on ok! Lots of love to everyone!
Prija


----------



## Tottie (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks Priya - you are right, they know what they are doing.  There's just so much information to absorb and when you are starting out the slightest "problem" can seem massive! I know I have a long way to go and I'm sure my knowledge will improve with time.  
Thanks for your kind words.
Tottie x


----------



## loubie (Oct 15, 2004)

Morning everyone...

hope you all had a lovely weekend, my camping was fab, I didn't think about the ivf once....which was exactly what I wanted...funny enough as soon as I got home it all came flooding back though!
Acugirl, when you say you had the full works do you mean when you had the salpingectomy? Mr Saridogan did a hysteroscopy when he did my op as he said it meant I wouldn't have to have the hycosy....do you think I should mention that when I go tomorrow? It will probably save me hundreds of pounds!! I'd rather not have it done if it's not necessary...

Hi Tottie, welcome! I also don't know anything about FSH levels....I don't seem to get told anything when I go, I suppose it's because I haven't had too much positive news when I go and I'm just starting out really, plus I'm absolutely rubbish at asking questions, my mind instantly goes blank! Good luck with the ICSI  

angel wings, I can imagine nothing worse than seeing a football match. I hate it so much, even though DH loves it!! Even the world cup bored me silly!! I hope you had a nice time though!
Acugirl, good luck with house hunting....you're very brave, we moved a year ago and it was so stressful...I don't want to do it again for a long time! 

Jeps and prija, hope you're both well...

lots of love xx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi loubie, 
Definitely mention this tomorrow. I don't know if you're having hycosi tomorrow? If you are ring them today so that they can chase up the results for you! Otherwise they'll do it all over again! Best of luck to you! Love to everyone else!
Prija


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi All & a big UCH welcome to Tottie,

Glad to see our little family is growing. I can't really help you about FSH levels except that if it was a major problem I think they would have said something, alos the OST will tell them abit more and what level of drugs to put you on.
If you need to shout, moan, cry or need to know something just ask.

Loubie, wishing you lots of luck tomorrow and hope it all goes well.

Acugirl, where about are you house hunting? Good Luck.

Jeps, how are you feeling now?

Hi Prija.

Have to admit the football was fab and I loved it, by the time the match had started one of niece's had no memory left on her camera as she had taken so many pictures of Ronaldo. I had forgotten what the atmosphere was like at a match, years ago i went to see Arsenal play and I've seen afew other games but I am not converted. 

Love
Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## loubie (Oct 15, 2004)

ooh thanks prija,

just called the hospital to check and I don't have to have the hycosy now, I got Mr Saridogans secretary to fax over the results of the hysteroscopy. phew! So it's just the dummy ET and more blood tests for me!

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all well.

xxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi all!
Loubie I'm really pleased for you! Over the years I've learned for the next time, normally through mistakes I've made, so I'm glad I could help! Hope everyone's doing fine?
Lots of love,
Prija


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi all

That's cool Loubie - you really don't need both of the procedures and who wants  extra stuff like that! 

Welcome Tottie - I always have the impression that if these guys think you have a low chance of success they won't bother as it will damage their success rates.  
Hope that doesn't sound cynical!! 

Loubie - glad the camping was fab! 

Prija - the Zita west book is good isn't it.

Angel wings - glad the footie was better than expected but def think your dh should give you another day/night out anyway as he scores zilch for romance with the footie match!


Hi Acugirl - hope things improve with the househunting.

Just spent the weekend in Germany - was lovely. We flew (without hand luggage) on fri night but luckily weren't delayed. Did lots of cycling which was fab.  Dh is off the rest of the week so we are trying to work out nice outings.  Shame about the weather! 

ok off to bed now as zonked from playing too much tennis today (a nice reason to be zonked!) 
Elvie x



Interestingly a friend of mine had 3 gos at IVF at ACU and then they told her it was never going to work as she had poor egg qual and her dh had poor sperm leading to poor quality embryos....and lo and behold a while later they got preg naturally anyway.  Hmmm.


----------



## Tottie (Aug 10, 2006)

Morning everyone, hope you are all well.

Interesting Elvie - just goes to show that miracles do happen (and there seem to be quite a lot of people defying the odds).  Have a great week with your DH, nice to spend some time together.

Prija - I have ordered the Zita West book you recommended so looking forward to reading that.

Well, I think I'm going to have to "sack" my acupuncturist!! Yesterday I was speaking to her about treatment during my cycle and she said she prefers to stop treatment before the D/R stage, by which time she will have done all her work and everything will be as ready as it is going to be. I was a bit put out by this as I have read that sessions before and after  ET are beneficial...She is fully qualified, but I think I might have jumped in too quickly though, without doing good research into local acupuncturists dealing with IVF.  If I am going have acupuncture to try to boost my chances of treatment working, I should do it properly and have what I feel is beneficial treatment.  I've been recommended a clinic in Harley St (convenient for UCH..) so think I will enquire there.

Are you all having acupuncture too?

Have a good day! The weather's much better today, isn't it?
Tottie x


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi everyone,
Glad everyone's doing well at the moment. Tottie, if I remember rightly, I think it was acu girl who was talking about a good acupuncturist a few weeks ago. (Am I mistaken acu girl?). Obviously it depends where you live. It's possibly worth posting a new thraed, or apparently there is a complementary therapies board as word of mouth is probably good! Take care everyone, will write soon!
Lots of love,
Prija


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi All,

Hi Loubie, how are you feeling? Did everything go ok?

Tottie, I don't know where you live but Acugirl's acupuncturist is in Primrose Hill. I had acupuncture right up to egg transfer but have stopped for the minute. I am going to start again when I start the next cycle.

Elvie, glad you had a good time in Germany, it's abit of a nightmare about the hand luggage isn't it. I am off to Amsterdam next week and I am flying from Luton, I went ton their website to check the latest news. You can now take hand luggage but there are still lots of things you cannot take in it, can't even carry a lipstick.

Love 
Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Another FF newbie here - it's good to read your posts and feel there's a whole bunch of lovely ladies who face similar problems to mine. 

Started at ACU UCH earlier this month and I'm trying to stay positive even though every single test they've done has come back with another hurdle to face...First, the OST showed that my body is hardly responding to hormone injections. Dr Serhal has put me on the highest dose of hormones, but I'm really worried that this will jeopardise any chance we have with our ICSI treatment. Then I had the dummy transfer, which never happened in the end because my cervix is too narrow to let the catheter go through - meaning they need to dilate the said-cervix under general anesthetics when I have my next AF.

Maybe I'm worrying too much and some of you have gone through the same thing? It's my first cycle and everything is pretty daunting to be honest. 

Any shared experience would be greatly appreciated. 

Hope all you various treatments go as well as possible. 

Adelaidex


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hello everyone,
Adelaide, I've read about people having cervical dilatations on different threads. Maybe you could do a search for it up above? I am sure that it is a pretty straightforward procedure though, but I hope you manage to find somenone to talk to about it. I didn't ask about my OST results in 2003, but I figured I was on a high drug dosage. I found it very stressful at the time, although they collected 13 eggs. In May, I had no tests and was put on the same drug dosage, which was then reduced and stopped altogether well before egg collection. So I had less drugs, am now 36 and they retrieved 28 eggs. The only thing I mentioned to Mr. Serhal was that I was a lot more stressed first time round and he seemed to agree with me that that could have made a difference. My next drug prescription is for half the quantity of last time![br]: 16/08/06, 21:00Maybe like I was, you are stressed about everything. Perfectly understandable of course! It's easy for me to say don't worry. Have you tried anything like acupuncture or reflexology? If all else fails, then I'm sure a good chat on here will be a great stress buster! Well take care all , lots of love!
Prija


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

HI to everyone on this thread.

We are starting out first cycle of ICSI (fingers crossed) with UCH under Dr Ranieri at present.
I finished taking the primolut on Tuesday (15/0 and am praying my AF comes on Friday as expected after regular 27th day cycle.
Otherwise i will have to wait till tuesday to do tests and start stimms. sorry to be so naive but can anyone explain how this works if they delay stimms and my cycle is already be under way?

I am 40 we have male factor azoospemic so require ICSI and PESA. DP has been under David Ralph before for mullerian cyst removal which is why we ended up at UCH initially.
Otherwise I have no probs aprt form my age /FSH issue. My FSH is usually 10 and has been holding at that for the last year now whilst waiting for tests and treatment although dipped last month for FSH reading  of 7 oestogen dipped to 179 pmol/l and LH balancing at 5.6 after following Zita West and having acupuncture and herbs.  

Had preliminary tests done by NHS - bullying my GP (thrombophila panel I have positive ANA) and self funded i.e got my own NK asssay done by Millenova in Chicargo - thankfully normal.

Have had OST at UCH 4 follicles on each ovary which Dr Ranieri said wasn't great as E2 only went up by 100 the next day also.
So we are on 450 menopur arghhhh!!
Had dummy ET and yet another all clear hycosy couple of weeks ago performed by Mr Serhal - apparently cervix also tight and I need a dilapan when my period starts sounds a nightmare.
Not the most comfortable feeling inthe world and I though I was going to pee all over the maestro!!  

Dr Ranieri is putting me on asprin heparin and prednisilone (5mg 3 X day)

Feeling despondent as at this rate I feel my ovaries won't even get to first base.

Would love to hear form anyone cycling at the same time.

Lol Veballan XX

PS Can anyone explain to me ( as I read on the nurse thread that a clinic will put you on the pill to regulate your cycle) why UCH put us on Primulot if you already have a regular cycle? Now I am panicking that my period  won't arrive on time and prior to this I  had everythiing so well time tabled with time off at work arghhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Prija, thank you so much for your quick response. I agree with you that stress levels must have to do something with the end result! Must admit I've been pretty stressed for the last 6 months, with the ad agency DH and I were working for going into administration, and the both of us subsequently launching our own agency. Things are starting to get a bit smoother on the work side of things, so I'm hoping that will have an effect on my general stress level!

Veballan, welcome, I guess we'll be able to compare notes as I'm on 450 menopur too. I'm quite worried about how much grief DH is about to cope with. I'm irrational enough as it is!   When are you scheduled for your dilapan? I'm booked for the 29th this month. 

Love to you all - look forward to more chats in the future.

Adelaidex


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Adelaide

thanks for the prompt reply .I have been told to come in on the 1st day of my period also for Dilapan that should be Friday before all this Primulot (been taking it since day 14 to 25?) stuff. If period comes over the weekend i have to keep sniffing and report in on Tuesday. If it hasn't come by them I will be tearing my hair out. I empathise about the stress my boss is on hols at the mo and before she went I reminded her of a few medical appointments and holiday my company agreed to honour before strating my new job this is my 4th month and I am on six months probation.She was fine about it but is back on the 29th and I had hoped to have got a fair few of the stimms obs out of the way by then. 

It would be great to keep in touch.  

LOL VeballanXX


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Veballan,

Really sorry to hear your issues with work - hope you manage to get as much out of the way before boss is back. Must admit that being my own boss now has really helped with everything. I'm not sure how I would have managed the whole process if I had to justify medical appointments every few days to an outsider. In terms of HR procedures, everything seems to be pretty much in the air in terms of time off for IVF procedures. I understand you haven't told your company what you're up to during these medical appointments, especially when starting a new job?

I was wondering, what is everyone else position with regard to their company - have you share this with your boss/HR department?  

I'd be really happy to share our common experience on this forum, Veballan. I'll let you know how things go on my side - at the moment, I'm on my first week of Primolut, starting sniffing on Saturday. Can't wait...

Have a great night, all.
Adelaidexx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi All,
Still no news from me, hope you are all still fine. Veballan, have you been using the nasal spray lately as well? During my treatment cycles, I start using the nasal spray in the middle of the primolut. My understanding is that the nasal spray switches you off hormonally, therefore you need the primolut or else you may not have a period. Everybody is different though so it does not mean that your regime is the same. Ask them next time you are at the clinic. My husband has had various procedures done by David Ralph and I think he is a fantastic man! The embryologists there are fantastic as well. Please don't be despondent. I feel you are under marvellous people at the clinic and if they didn't think they could help you, then they wouldn't. Regarding time off work, some people manage to sail through without any problems. My first IVF cycle, I carried on working (shift work). With my FET, I could take as much time off (unpaid of course!), but I've read of lots of girls who's GP has signed them off sick. I am lucky at the moment that I am not working, therefore I don't have that concern this time. Anyway, take care of yourselves, love to all!
Prija


----------



## loubie (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Blimey we're getting busy on here again!!  It's fabulous, but I always have trrouble keeping up with what everyones doing, so apologies if I get it wrong...I'm just a space cadet at the moment!

I wasn't in work yesterday, had a real wobble on Tuesday night....I had the dummy ET, all fine, but they had to take more blood to check the cysts again and it took 4 attempts to get it!! When I got home I was so miserable and  in floods of tears....it didn't even hurt any of it!! It's just the fact it's all so invasive and I think it finally hit home what we're doing....so I took the day off yesterday and pottered around and went shopping. Retail therapy always works, even if it's only small!!

Adelaide, everyone at my work knows what I'm doing, well not everyone, just the people in my dept...I don't think I could have coped with keeping it secret. They're really understanding and let me take time off when I need it.
Tottie, I have acupuncture every couple of weeks. I find it really helps, my therapist is really nice, and I always feel so relaxed when I leave...doesn't last long though!

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok

xxx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Loubie, sorry to hear you had a wobble  Yes, it's all pretty heavy stuff that we're facing but there's so much to hope for. Each time I feel down about the whole process, I imagine what it would be like to have my very own little angel to take care of, and that really helps. (I like your retail therapy option too - must tell DH that, from now on, we need to have a 'monthly retail therapy budget to help overcome wobbles'   )

Love to all
Adelaide


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi everyone,
Sorry you had a bad time at the clinic Loubie. I am sure things will become more bearable! It's good that a bit of retail therapy made you feel better! Hope everyone else is OK?
Love to all,
Prija


----------



## Tottie (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello All!!
Loubie - sorry to hear that you've had a difficult couple of days.  Hope you are feeling a lot better now.  I am due to have my dummy ET in a couple of weeks so am just behind you!  I find it a bit overwhelming to think about what we are all up against as well.  I suppose that anyone can have an off day, even when they don't have to contend with all that we do through IVF.  It's so important to look after yourself and have special "me" time! Thanks for your reply about acupuncture - was getting myself in a bit of a tizz yesterday about it as I just want to do everything possible to give this the best chance of working.  Silly really!
Adelaide - you are absolutely right that we just have to keep thinking positive thoughts   
Verballan - hope AF comes over the weekend 
Angel Wings - thanks for the acupuncturist details.  I live in Surrey so Acugirl's acupuncturist won't be possible for me but I'm going to have a proper look into it. DH is a bit against acupuncture...he says that I should just concentrate on looking after myself and not do something that will unbalance me physically...I can see his point in a way but I do find it helps relax me (although am lucky enough not to be working so I can relax pretty easily anyway!!) and then read ALL the success stories about people who've had it and swear by it.
Prija - thanks for your encouragement, it's great to be able to talk to people who are all in a similar situation.

Am off to a wedding in Wales this weekend so will wish you all a very good weekend now!
Tottie xxx


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for the well wishes.
Prija I started taking Primolut at day 14 stopped it at day 25 (Tuesday) been sniffing 4 times a day with the Buserlin(?) since the 21st.
Cycle 27 days so AF should be tm (18th) but haven't booked time off as yet I can have a flexi tm afternoon but will find it hard not trying to justify the mornings off for scans tests etc. I was hoping that by law of average some of the dates would fall on the weekend that would ease the burden. I wasn't  bargaining on UCH not doing some of what they say is the more routine stuff only Mon to Fri argghhh!!

i haven't told anyone at work I have only told them I had a series of medical appointments they have tried to get me to take time (on the organisation) for hospital appoint but I feel that I can't especially if we manage to get preggers - a bit of a liberty.
i know I am mad but I am trying to manage it through flexi time and bits of holiday which I am also not supposed to take during my first 6 months but I did tell them on accepting the job that I would expect them to honour somn epersonal appointments I would have within the first 6 months. 
I am surprised that I was put on the down regging as if we had had to go to the Woking Nuffiled they only put people in my age/FSH on the flare (short protocol).
So now I am thoroughly confused by all this.

Sorry I haven't written any personals as yet trying to catch up with everyones current status on this thread so do apologise.

Better go now and try and spend some quality time with DP.

David Ralph is apparently like a demi god in uroandrology circles when our NHS urologist who also works at the Woking Nuffield knew DP had been assessed and treated by him he felt he wouln't be able to contribute anything else!! Ralph also did the referal for us to Paul Serhal.

We are having a NHS funded go at UCH - I think someone on the thread queried whether they did that.
But we have had to go through an appeal with our PCT (in Surrey) as they ran out of money after our referral then I turned 40.
We won the appeal in June but they were going to send us to the Woking Nuffield but I got the really negative rough treatment form the the NHS gyny who is one of the two gyny there and after a bit of a protest the PCT agree to let us go to UCH - miracle or what?

Did make me laugh though the fact that he is famed for transgender changes and penis augmentation would definatley trust him with DPs sperm!!!

Bye for now everyone please keep your chin up everyone .

Lol Veballan XX


----------



## loubie (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi everyone,

feeling much better today, much chirpier  

Vebellan, hope things all go ok for you with work and everything, it must be difficult starting a new job when going through the treatment...

Everyone else, have a good weekend, I'm off home soon, got my little brother and sister (9 and 13) coming to stay this weekend....I reckon by the time it comes to Sunday night I'll be exhausted! I've got lots of walks on the beach planned so the fresh air knocks them out!

lots of love xx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Have a good week end everyone!
Glad you're feeling better Loubie!
Love to all!
Prija


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

hello everyone
Welcome to all the new girls! I've been away for a week (not away but our computer is broken so no FF access) and there's so much new news there's no time to read it all  
Loubie: glad you worked out you didn't need the hycosy - I thought that was a bit strange you needed one, but then I thought, we're all different...
Things are good with me - I can't believe that I feel so ok and don't even feel tired: perhaps I'm not even pregnant (I always have to think that...) I left it so late to tell my GP that goodness knows when they'll be able to fit me in for a 12-week scan (certainly not in 12 weeks...). (I know this stuff is a bit weird for you doing tx who I haven't chatted to yet, but you'll see this is what finally happens at the end of the long tunnel that you prob feel you'll never see the end of  )
I managed to find a perfect house - perfect in every way, except it's way over our budget
and DH is freaking. We'll see what happens...........
Angelwings: hope Amsterdam's top fun - is it this w/e?
Have a great weekend.
Big kiss acugirl


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi to Veballan & Adelaide and all the other regulars,

Jeps, How are you, abit worried as you haven't been on for afew days.

Acugirl, Are you buying in Primrose Hill?

Loubie, sorry to hear you had a tough time, IVF is an emotional rollercoaster but we are all here for you.

Veballan, Tottie and Adelaide, wishing you lots of luck with your tx.

No news from me, just waiting for next A/F to arrive which will be in 4 weeks or so and then I will be starting FET. My work were very supportive when I had IVF and appointments etc... were not a problem, after I had EC/ET I took 2 weeks off but went to the doctors to get signed off properly.
I am thinking this time round I am not going to tell so many people.

Off to Amsterdam on Thursday so I am around for afew more days yet, going to a wedding tomorrow so I get to wear one of my saris (Indian Wedding).

Off to watch the finale of Big Brother, have a good weekend everyone.

xxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello everyone
Sorry, same reasons as before for not posting on here... feeling terrible!  It seems to be getting a little bit better now although it's come back a bit today.  But I can't moan about it, I just still feel so lucky!
So many new names on this thread too, hello to Adelaide, Tottie and Veballan, good to see this thread really busy again.  It's really hard to keep up, especially as I've not been coming on here every day like I used to.  As soon as I feel better I'll be checking on a daily basis again.
Loubie, sounds like you've been down in the dumps, sorry to hear that but you sounded better by your last post which is great news.  To all the girls just going through this for the first time, any questions just ask! It all seems much more daunting when you read about than when you're actually going through it. There are lots of highs and lows with this business but if you read back over this thread you'll see that lots of us have had the outcome we wanted at the ACU, and I've still got good feelings for everyone else too. It seems to be one big learning curve, and I actually think that the second/third time you go through IVF the more the doctors learn about you and the better than can manage your drugs. I know that's easy for me to say as I was one of the lucky ones that it worked first time for, but my sister went through it 3 times and each time they tried something a little different until she got pregnant. Then, she got pregnant naturally with her 2nd child 3 months after the first one was born, so there is hope.

Acugirl, so pleased you've been feeling fine! Lucky you.  Let us know how the 12 week scan goes.
Angel Wings, hello! Seems like such a long time since I've 'spoken' to you!  Good to see things are ticking along, 4 weeks will come to fast. DO you have to take many drugs for the FET or is it a bit more straight forward?

Veballan, I had to have the dilapan too. I was really worried about it as some of the girls on here may remember, but it was absolutely fine in the end. Just mild pains but they give you voltorol for that which helps massively. Hope it all goes well and the good thing about it is that it mean ET is as smooth as anything.

Hi to Pirja, what's the next step with you?  Hope you're feeling OK!

Hello to everyone else I may have forgotten. Will try to check more regularly now that I'm turning a corner on the sickness front.  We had the 12 week scan last week by the way and everything was normal which was a relief.

Lots of love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi All,

How was everyones weekend? I broke up for 2 weeks on friday as the nursery has a compulsary 2 week closure in August, yippeeeee. Finally booked our holiday, we are going to Olu Deniz in Turkey for a week, can't wait to laze on the beach with a good book, so I go back to work for a week and then I am off for a week.
The only bad thing is I think A/F is going to arrive while I am on holiday  unless I am really late like this last cycle or if an absolute miracle happens and i am pregnant naturally, you never know.
I feel quite good at the moment and I should be starting FET not long after getting back from Turkey so thats quite good timing.

Does anyone know if you can carry on trying to get pregnant naturally when you start the primulot or is it a big no, I have a feeling its a no but can't remember what the clinic said.

Jeps, it's good to hear from you and I'm really     your scan went well.

Loubie, how are you feeling now?

How are all the newbies getting on.

Prija, are you waiting as patiently as I am?

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Just a quick one to say, no I don't think you can try naturally when you start the primolut!
Hope everyone's doing well.
Jxxxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks Jeps, 

I thought that was the case.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone 

I just spend ages doing a message and when I posted it it seems to have disappeared arghhhhhh!!!

My AF came yesterday with full force so off for baseline tests 9.am tm and having dilapan so they want me for 4 hours anyone else in ACU tm morning?

VeballanXXX


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hello everyone,
Hope you are all OK. Still no news on my front.Will be starting treatment in the next month or two. It's weird not needing any tests as that normally reminds me what to take and when. It's tricky to fit it all in so it really depends on my AF dates as to when we will start. DH had several days off through the year and is making up for lost time and is away on courses during parts of Sep, Oct and Nov. As he's pretty crucial to proceedings, I guess I'll have to make sure he can make it on the day!
Take care everyone!
Lots of love,
Prija


----------



## loubie (Oct 15, 2004)

hello everyone,
hope you all had lovely weekends, not sure where the 100 degrees in August the papers were talking about has disappeared to though!

Prija, I bet the the next month will whizz by, I know it did for me....it's a bummer having to wait though.

Veballan, I'm in at 1.30 today so will probably just miss you!

angel wings - I'm v jealous, I could really do with going on holiday at the moment, lying with a book in the sun sounds like heaven to me!!

jeps, acugirl, tottie, adelaide and anyone else I've forgotten big hello!  

Now, I need a bit of advice, I'm on day 18 of my cycle and I'm still bleeding, not a lot just spotting really but it hasn't stopped since AF. Do you think it's anything to do with the injection they gave me when I had my OST or the dummy ET or something? It's never happened before so don't know if I should mention it today when I go. Also I know a couple of you have had salpingectomy's and since I had my op when I get to mid month and ovulation time I get a pain from my left side all the way down my leg, it's almost like pins and needles, I got pain before I had the op but not like this....has anyone else had anything similar?

thanks ladies, enjoy your day.

lot of love 

loubie xxx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello ladies,

Loubie and Veballan, I hope all goes well for you today. Let us know. All the others, I hope you're having a good day. 

Loubie, I think you should definitely mention that you're still bleeding. Even if it's nothing to worry about, at least you will be re-assured. I didn't have any sort of bleeding after my OST and my aborted dummy ET. Regarding your question on salpingectomy's, I'm afraid I don't know at all. 

I am fine and progressing my week of Suprefact and Primolut. No weird reaction to anything yet, so I'm quite happy. A bit more anxious about starting the injections next week...

Talk to you soon.
Lots of love
Adelaidexx


----------



## dragthing (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Veballan,

I wondered how your dilapan went on Tuesday - I've got mine tomorrow... Hope the baseline tests went OK.

Dragthing


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just poppped on to see how you all are.

Veballan, How did the dilapan go?

Loubie, Did you ask the clinic about the bleeding and pains in your leg, sorry I can't help you there.

Adelaide, don't worry about the injections, they really are not that bad and this is coming from someone who is a right wimp where injections are concerned. I have had them both in the tops of my leg and last time for IVF I had them in my tummy which I thought was the less painful of the two unless you have the stomach of Kate Moss which I don't.
Will you be doing them yourself or will your other half be doing them?

Hi to everyone else.

Angel Wings
xxx[br]: 23/08/06, 14:34Won't be on for afew days now, off to Amsterdam early in the morning, catch up with you all on monday.
xxx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Veballan, hope everything went well for the dilapan? Dragthing, let us know how yours go tomorrow. Loubie, has the bleeding now stopped? Hope if wasn't anything major.

Angel Wings, thanks for re-assuring me re: injections. I am planning to have them in the stomach - DH will be in charge. I think he's a bit scared of using a needle on me everyday, but it's a good to make him feel a bit more involved in the whole process. I know he's feeling quite sorry each time he sees me going through various exams at the hospital...

Have a fantastic time in Amsterdam - is anybody else doing anything exciting this weekend? My only plan is to wait for AF...quite a programme as you can imagine  

Hi to everybody - Have a great evening.

Adelaidexx


----------



## loubie (Oct 15, 2004)

morning everyone,

hope you're all ok on this bright and lovely morning  

well I went to the hospital, saw Mr Serhal, had 2 scans and the cyst has got bigger. He thinks it's a chocolate cyst and I won't be able to carry on the treatment until it's removed.   Feel like I'm never going to get started.....So back to see Mr Saridogan 4th sept. Apparently he wouldn't have seen it when I had my op as my left ovary is completely covered by my bowel....nice! We're thoroughly fed up and it feels like every time we take a step forward we have to take 3 steps back....I asked about the bleeding and he said not to worry about it, but didn't say what it could be, it's still going but only slightly...the pain in my leg is the cyst...and that's getting worse! But I had acupuncture last night so hopefully that'll relieve it a bit.

Angel wings, have a lovely time in Amsterdam...I'm very jealous, I used to live there and I miss it so much! We've decided to get a weekend away at the end of September, we haven't had a holiday this year because of everything so we're going to go to Dublin. I can't wait!!! 

Lots of love to everyone else
xx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi everyone,
Angelwings, have a fab holiday!
Loubie, I'm so sorry that you're having such a rough ride, but there is a light at the end of the tunnel! Keep focused on it! I hope your pain improves and that you manage to get a quick appointment. Thinking of you! The holiday will do you the world of good!
Adelaide I hope things are prgressing well for you.
Veballan, did Tuesday go ok?
Love to everyone else, thinking of you and hope you are all doing fine![br]: 24/08/06, 14:02Love to you all!
Prija


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Girls
Am updating this from work which is a first for me, keep checking behind my back to make sure no one is watching. 
Just wanted to say cheer up to Loubie, I know it's massively frustrating, but it's the best thing in the long run. At least you'll have the very best chance once they've sorted this problem out!  
Veballan, was the dilapan OK? Hope so, I didn't find it as bad as I was expecting.
Hello Dragthing, you are new since I've been back on here.  Hope the dilapan was OK for you too!  Let us know. 
No news from me, apart from its my birthday on Saturday and DH has planned a surprise, so am very excited about that.
Hello to everyone else, Prija, Angel Wings, Tottie, Acugirl (any update on the scan?), Adelaide.. I'm sure I'm forgetting people here... it's good to see this thread so busy again.  Here's hoping you all get the news you deserve....   

Jxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone sorry its a short one and sorry I haven't posted since Monday.

Had Dilpan ouch!!! No Voltarol Jeps I wasn't offered anything and felt very queasy and faint period pain like stuff for a few hours and had to go and lie down stairs for a couple of hours Jeps I take my hat off to you. I wax my own bikini and underarms (sorry if thats a little too much info) so can usually cope with pain but that Dilapan was something else.

Baseline scan went fine lady Dr managed to find first ovary and produce it quiet straightaway but had to hunt for 2nd one as it was under my bowel but she didn't tell me that straightaway and of course I was anxious with the silence as I just thought she didn't want to tell me the bad news so I then went down stairs to be given the info on the injections so last two nights trying to get used to them and back up at 9am appointment for E2 test tomorrow morning anyone else in?

Loubie I must have missed you as I was there albeit downstairs till about 2 pm then in for scan ( receptionist forgot to tell me to empty my bladder for scan then refill it for dilapan so I ended up having it done in reverse and they didn't want to scan me straight away after having the insertion.

Dragthing hello.

Thanks everyone for your best wishes desperatley trying to catch up on everyones' news I read your history Jeps and thats fantastic news congrats.

I am hoping that my baseleine is OK and that I get some follicles show up on Monday as I am on max (For UCH) of 450 menopur and don't know where to go after that.

I have had acupuncture tonight and due again on Sat so should help if we get that far and my E2 has gone up as planned.

Have to go and get supper now but if anyone is in tm I have red hair about 5' 2" green eyes and will proabably have it tied back if you are please say hi..

betta go know

Lol VeballanXXX


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Veballan, I didn't want to worry you beforehand, but must admit it was pretty painful ALTHOUGH the voltorol massively helped me. I actually requested it because my dummy ET was sooooo painful that I didn't want to go through that again. I can't believe they didn't offer you anything!  You poor thing, you must have suffered ten times more than me without any drugs! I take my hat off to YOU!!!  Hopefully you won't have to have that again if all goes to plan! I also had acupuncture throughout my IVF and if nothing else it managed to relax me once a week. I also did a 'trying to conceive' self hypnosis CD every single day which really chilled me out. Not sure if all of that helped, but we got the outcome we wanted so I like to think it played a part!
Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing OK - I'm off to Paris for the weekend as a surprise birthday treat from DH! Can't wait.
Have good weekends everyone and speak soon.Jxxxxxxxxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi everyone,
Glad you're Ok Veballan. Hope everyone else is OK. Have a fantastic week end in Paris Jeps. My DH never gives me pressies like that, you are lucky!! Would you be able to let me know where you bought your self hypnosis CD from please? I did try acupuncture a few years ago but I'm such a coward I couldn't stand it, so I'm looking for some other way of relaxing. Have a good week-end everyone!
Lots of love,
Prija


----------



## dragthing (Jul 28, 2005)

Hello Veballan (and everyone)

Yes I am new to the ACU (was at hammersmith for previous 2 attempts). 

The Dilapan is not fun. Not helped at all by me overfilling my bladder to the extent that they had to use a special small speculum. I too ended up feeling rotten and had to lie down downstairs. Also wasn't offered any voltarol. Amazing how quickly you recover once it's out though!

Starting my menopur injections tonight.

Best wishes everyone - Dragthing


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hello to everyone and welcome to dragthing!
Sorry you've had a rough time this week too! Hope your injections go OK tonight. They're a fabulous team at UCH and they really do their best for everyone. Hope everyone is doing fine!
Lots of love,
Prija


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all enjoying our rainy bank holiday weekend!

Veballan, so sorry to hear about your painful experience. Hope the scan shows positive follicle activity on Monday. Let us know your progress. I am booked for a dilapan on Tuesday and I'm starting to think I'm somehow lucky that they're planning to do it under general anesthetics. If their plan change, I will definitely request some voltarol the failed dummy ET was too painful in itself! 

No AF yet - they're due today and I've had some period pain for the last 2 days so I'm hopeful. I'm trying not to think too much about it though.

Hello to everyone else. Dragthing, how was your first injection? 

Lots of love
Adelaidexx


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone 
Loubie Dragthing Adelaide Prija Jeps Angel Wings Acugirl.

Dragthing hope the dilapand and stimms is going OK.

I had my E2 on Friday showed my oestrogen had only gone up to 200 pmol/l and usually Trusy (nurse) said that they like it to be in the region of 400 but if if were down about 100 and something they were thinking it may not happen and might suggest abandoning in that case.
She said at this point it could go either way my ovaries might be just really sleepy and the levels might increase or start to drop. I know they didn't go up by a fantastic amount after the shot of Gonal F in the OST but I stopped sniffing the sunday before starting to take stimms on Tuesday so no suppresion.
Dr Ranieri wanted me in on day 7th then that changed to day 6 (today)  (6th day of stimms)now because of Friday's E2 he has put it back to Tuesday (8th day of stimms).
Trudy put it down to the fact that they weren't worried and just wanted to save me a needless trip over BH and interim cost of scan but I am bricking it as on max 450 Menopur for tx.

If I have follies but they are just growing slowly does anyone have any advice as what may happen eg without me sniffing how could they prolong the period of stimms and delay proposed EC date. (I am am on the sub optimal regime).

Had acpuncture yesterday and lots of needles over tummy which was reassuring.

Didn't help that DH and I ended up in A & E last night till 3 am but long story over his bloods they nearly wanted to keep him in for a week and feed him antibiotics so that would have just capped off everything wouln't it?

But we are home now and he is in bed so am keeping myself busy doing house and tidying up garden nothing too strenous but don't want to be worry about it all if my ovaries do get the hint and move themselves.
Love to hear from you all.

Lol 
veballanXXX


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hello everyone,
Veballan, sorry but I don't have any answers to your questions. I have read on other threads about people having their egg collectios delayed. Try doing a search or start a new topic and see what that comes up with! I sometimes think they give you too much information, which I know they have to these days, but it doesn't half add to our stress! Keep your spirits up and fingers crossed all will go well! Hope DH is OK!
Love and best wishes to everyone!
Prija


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for the support Prija

Yes I am a bit stressy at the mo and am not very good with this trusting to fate stuff sorry I think its a control thing!

DP keeps throwing up all the time . His creatinine and urea have gone through the roof and I have a sneaky suspicon that the herbal meds might have had something to do with it as urea has shot up dramatically over last coupld of months. 
Lol VeballanXX


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Lol,
I'm going to pm you! Morning to everyone else around!
Prija


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi All,

Wow, it has been busy on here over the last few days. Amsterdam was brilliant and had a really good time, a glassof vino or two and lots of laughs. The weather was dreadful apart from sat, it absolutely poured down.

I can't believe they have been bombings in Turkey, guess where I am going a week on friday, you guessed it. We are booked to go to Olu Deniz, so we are going to wait and see what happens. I would like to still go as |said to DH he travels by tube into Bond Strret everyday and there is as much risk there these days.
Last year we booked our holiday to Sharm El Sheik in Egypt the night before the bomb went off there, that holiday we did cancel, it was abit too close for comfort.

Loubie, I'm so sorry to hear you have a cyst and I know it feels like right now you are not going anywhere but you will get there in the end and its better they have detected it now and not further down the line, where you are further into your cycle.
One question I wanted to ask, how is the cyst related to the pain in your leg? Sending you a   and lots of    .

Veballan, you must be glad the dilapan is over, I can't believe you weren't told to take anything before hand. Try not to worry too much about your follies, I have read lots of posts where they start off small and then have a growth spurt. Make sure you drink lots of water and good luck tomorrow, I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Hi Dragthing, welcome to the uch gang. How are you injections going? Are you doing them yourself? I was too chicken when I had to have them and DH did them for me.

Jeps, Happy Birthday and I'm sure you have had a fab time in Paris, my DH took me there and proposed by the Eiffel Tower, all a surprise too.

Hi to Prija, Acugirl and anyone else I have missed.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Hi girls
Well, we've now got a new computer so I can catch up with you all again........... but have to be quick coz DH is about to steal my place... he's doing mortage calculations!!
Hope you all had a restful bank hol (ooops DH's back!!)
Angelwings: glad Amsterdam was fun. Turkey doesn't sound too good - I must say I haven't heard the news (I only read the gossip in the newspaper - durrrrrrrrrhhh) but let's hope you get the fab hol you've been looking forward to.
Loubie: too bad about the cyst. Why is it called a chocolate cyst? Did you get it from munching too much tuck?? It's just another set back, but you'll for sure get there in the end  
Vebellan (nice name!!): my follies were pretty tiny - they did grow, even after EC!! Sorry to hear about your hospital experience - didn't quite understand what went on, but I hope your DH is feeling better.
Jeps: are you feeling better? Have a great time in Paris!! It's my fav place in the whole wide world   - my birthday was on 21 Aug and I wasn't taken to paris  . Instead we went to a fab resto in town, parked right outside and came out to find our car had been clamped and towed!!
Don't really have anything very interesting to say. At 11 weeks pregnant, I'm just beginning to realize that maybe I might actually be - altho I'm still waiting to see AF everytime I go to the loo!! Only 3 more days of cyclogest!!
I won't have my scan until 15 weeks coz I was too busy with ACU and the nurses there to actually go to my GP and get a referral to the antenatal unit. Which is a bit stupid of me, but understandable i think in our circumstances. I couldn't bear to go to another doctor...
OK, better go.
Big kiss to everyonexxxxxxxxx
acugirl


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Adelaide how did the Dilapan go? 
Dragthing hows the injections going?

I was in first thing this morning first person in the waiting room but when I came out the waiting room was full and I was so overcome with surprise at my results and not needing a bloods that I forgot to look around for eye contact.
Silly me also forgot to get another nights drugs so and as Boots wouldn't take a faxed prescritption even thought I offered to pay for them to hold the Menopur for me till tm DP ended up going to UCH tonight after work and is now on his way back home with my 'stash'.

After panicking all weekend and not wearing mascara this morning waiting for the big cry after being told the cycle was being abandoned they found 6 follicles on one ovary and 5 on the other (day  all of good size I think the lady doctor the very small one (who is so sweet) said that two are about 15 (sorry can't remember what they measure them in) couple around 12 and the rest not far behind. She was very surprised and admitted it was not what she expected to see by my E2 on Friday or my OST results in March (before acpuncture etc) where I only got 4 antral follicles on each. Now they want to see me on Thursday instead of Friday as she doesn't want the two larger to over ripen and to start to ovulate ( I'm stopped sniffing since AF). we are not out of the woods yet but to be  honest I am absolutley flabergastedby this.
I can't imagine where the results have come from certainly Dr Ranieri will be surprised so we just have to keep fingers croosed now that we can get to EC.

Thank you everyone for the support it means the world to me.

Will log in again later and catch up on everyones news.

keeping my fingers croosed for everyone.

Veballan XX


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi,
Hope you are all doing fine. Veballan, fantastic news, all that worry for nothing, carry on the good work! Hope you are OK Loubie, haven't heard from you for a few days? As usual just a quickie from me, never seem to sit still long enough to send long messages! Love to everyone else!
Prija


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Wonderful news, Vebellan!! See, you never know!!
xx acugirl


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to say to Vebellan thats brilliant news, its never over to the fat lady sings as they say.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've been away for a few days - had cervix dilation planned yesterday and I'm trying to adjust to the 450 Menopur I'm getting everyday!

Veballan, I am so delighted by your news!   It's good to see that things are going in the right direction, after a somehow scary starting point. Must admit that you bring my hopes up a lot, with our situations being so similar. I am booked for my E2 on Friday and, as my OST results were really bad, I expect to be given the same sort of chat than what you had. I just pray that the scan on Monday gives similar results to yours!

Cervix dilation went all fine yesterday - not sure it's Dilapan I got in the end, as it was under general anesthetics. Must say that from what you said, Veballan, I think I was quite lucky in a way. Can't remember anything apart from the little fairies and some cramps a bit like period pains when I woke up. Started injestions last night - quality comic moment, with DH trying to do it properly and therefore taking ages whilst keeping the needle in my tummy  Thought all was ok today, but I've already been crying 4 times for no particular reason at all - I'm dreading to think what it'll be like when I'm properly stuffed with hormones...

Loubie, I'm thinking about you - I'm sure the cyst will go away when it's really meant to be for you. I can imagine how frustrating it must be for you, when all you want is getting on with the treatment. Hope all goes well on 4th Sept. 

Dragthing, how are you doing on your stimming? Did you have your E2 today? 

Hello to all the others, Prija, AcuGirl, Angel Wings, Jeps

Lots of love
Adelaidexx


----------



## dragthing (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone for being interested - yes had my day 4 blood test yesterday (is this what E2 means?) and Oestrogen is 529 which apparently is moderate for my dose (I'm only on 1.5 ampoules of menopur because I overstimulated last time and they are being cautious.) I do admire those of you on multiple ampoules - I find dealing with two enough trouble.  Next test/scan is Friday. I seem to be beginning to bloat a bit, which I take as a good sign.  Am drinking excessive amounts of water which I gather helps to metabolise the drugs.  Am also very happy with my acupuncturist (Christina at the London Acupuncture Clinic) who seems to know exactly what is going on.  It does all make you a bit emotional though, doesn't it?  

Veballan - I have my fingers crossed for you. Good luck for Friday Adelaide.

Dragthing


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi All,

Adelaide, had to laugh about the bit about DH and the injections. I remember my DH putting the needle in and pushing really slowly and me looking the other way saying "are you finished yet, can't you do it faster".

Glad the cervix dilation went well and wish you lots of  for friday.

Dragthing, yes the E2 is the 4 day bloodtest. Good luck for friday.

Angel Wings
xxx[br]: 30/08/06, 17:03Prija, when are you starting IVF?

xxx


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi to Acu Girl,  Prija, Adelaide, Angel Wings, Loubie, Jeps, Adelaide, Dragthing and everyone on this thread #

Thanks for the support . 

My mind is useless at the mo and although I am reading your mails I haven't quite got the hang o scrolling down to remind myself what everyones news is so please forgive me if I don't comment.

Good luck Dragthing and Adelaide for Friday. I wish I was in on Friday too but as you proably read they changed the day so my eggs don't over cook.
Loubie hoping your cyst disappears PDQ.

450 Menopur yes I agree the 6 ampoules are quite an exercise never mind thinking how much each is worth in £!

I am now really bloated but thought it might be all over on the pitch today as got that sticky discharge like the stuff you are supposed to get when ovulating that put me in a spin and I phone UCH and spoke to a nurse who said she thought it was Ok but better check with a doc as I might have needed to go up today ( I think to give me drugs to stop surge of LH as I'm not doing sniffing and stimms) then she called back DP (never can get out two mobiles no's right) and said that there was no need that they would just see me in the morning phew!!!
that was arelief tryiong to get out of work at such short notice would have been a nightmare!

Bye for now will log on later.

VeballanXX


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi everyone,
I do apologise but I am not too good at too many personals at once. I have a memory like a sieve and am terrified I miss somebody out! Hi to the 3 of you undergoing treatment at present and I am glad you are all progressing well, I'll be thinking of you all! Angel Wings I'll be starting sniffing etc in the next 2 weeks. Trying to relax and stay calm when I can, although I must admit my mind keeps freaking at the thought of it! I hope I stay calm, it's more the logistics of home life and the 300 mile trek that worries me! Well as they say 'no pain, no gain!'[br]: 30/08/06, 20:18Angelwings, when do you think you will start everything? 
Lots of love and best wishes to everyone else!
Prija


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Prija,

A/F is due next week sometime but I have calculated that on a 31 day cycle (last cycle was 6 weeks but that was the first one after the IVF) hopefully it will be more or less on time, if thats the case 2 weeks from that I can start the Primulot tablets.

Have you started the Primulot yet? i haven't even bought my drugs yet on the faintest hope that I may have gotten pregnantly naturally this month . 
I am going to go to Ali at Fazely again as he was the cheapest and he was really nice on the phone.

Take Care
Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Angelwings,
I will start the primolut next week sometime, I'll have to check which day, I'm really not switched on about the whole thing yet, which is maybe a good thing for me. I am going to go in and order the first round of drugs from my local pharmacy tomorrow. They do things very cheaply and it is very convenient. I know I sound really vague about the whole thing and believe me I feel vague about it too!
Good night all!
Prija[br]: 30/08/06, 22:10Hi girls,
Update on my drugs Angelwings. My local pharmacy were going to charge me over a hundred pounds for the nasal spray as they could only sell me a multiple pack and not split the pack as I only need one bottle. I spoke to Ali too and he's really kind, I'll end up paying him about £30.00! He's obviously cheaper for the menopur too, but I'll have to weigh it up. Normaly I buy it one box at a time, as it's not returnable, with postage on top, it may be cheaper locally.[br]: 31/08/06, 16:53Hope everyone's well today. I do keep panicking when I think too much about it. I don't know whether it's too soon for me. Due to DH's work committments, if we don't do it now, we'll have to put off to next year. At first I thought it was great when Mr. S said no tests, bloods etc, but I think that might have broken me in gently. Sorry for having a moan, I'm sure I'll calm down soon. Not helped by the fact that my little one is teething and keeping us awake all night! I'll write later, sorry again for the moan!
Love to all!
Prija


----------



## dragthing (Jul 28, 2005)

Re drugs,  I used Boots Pharmacy Online and they were very good - willing to split up packs of nasal spray.  I ended up paying around £28 for the suprefact, and around £15 per ampoule of menopur (but I don't know if they will split up the boxes of ampoules so this is about £153 for a box of 10). Unfortunately you can't use your advantage card!
Dragthing


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone

The drugs yes they are expense when I was pricing up for Menopur Boots instore was £18 something an ampoule and Ali was £13.50. Ali's use by date when I enquired last month was December 06 and Boots stock was October 06 and October 07 a bit different.
Boots just told me is what they have left and the date which they get in!!

Seems to be appropriate that if you are paying for it you try and get the longest shelf life you can so if you have another cycle you might have some left .In the end we had to get ours from UCH as on funded cycle and had no way of getting the money back if we spent our own funds on them. This put us in a bit of a sticky situation as if we had to abandon this cycle we were going to pay for the drugs and abandoned cycle ourselves and keep the funded cycle for another go.

My news today is that on day 10 after having my scan this morning I now have 12 follicles 7 apparently are over 16mm and under 22mm (I think two are reaching the upper limit) and the rest are hovering around 14mm. SO DP tells me as his mind is better than mine at the mo and he insisted on coming with me this morning.
I haven't a clue what this means in comparision size wise but because I started to get the sticky discharge yesterday and today I think they thought I might be about to ovulate (no sniffing) and didn't want to loose any of the larger group so I had my bloods taken and they called us tonight for me to take my trigger shot (which I did at 8 pm tonight) so I presume they detected a predicted LH in my blood and so we are due in for EC on Sat. Which is  bit of a turn around for the books considering my poor E2 last Friday.

Had acpuncture tonight with my favourite doc and I think she was more excited than me that I that produced eggs.  

I think DP is now getting nervous as it his turn and David Ralph has been called in on Sat to give him his PESA.

Next stage of praying is that my follies contain eggs hopefully ggod ones and DP's actually got sperm in his bits.

In think my medication list is endless - pessaries for this tablets for that - its a full time role keeping on top of it all!!!

Prija don't worry I more than anyone had trouble handing my life over to fate but hopefully your dates will work out.

Good luck tomorrow Adelaide and Dragthing.

Lol veballanXX


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Morning all!
Hope E2 goes well today Adelaide and that scans are fine for you Dragthing! How's everybody else doing? My only news is that I had a wonderful night's sleep last night and am raring to go physically and mentally. All my negative emotions have vanished! Hope to hear from you soon, Loubie, Angelwings and Acugirl. Can't remember when Jeps is back? If I don't write later, thinking of you tomorrow Veballan and I know you'll be fine!
Lots of love, Prija


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Thanks Prija

Well just home from work and my stomach feels like 11 footballs.
They have called us in at 7 am tommorrow morning so guess everyone just wants to get back to their weekend.

Had to climb a really high scaffold this morning and felt a bit queasy with the trigger shot injection last night yuck!! (luckily don't have to do it - take the injection and climb scaffold- every day).

Off out to dinner tonight before the nil by mouth kicks in.

None of my clothes fit me now just with taking the drugs so I had better go and find something suitable to cover up my bulging abs. 

Will log in again tm.

LOl VeballanXX


----------



## dragthing (Jul 28, 2005)

Had my day 7 scan and bloods - 4-5 small follies on each side and E2 is 3106. They are keeping me on the same dose.  Trouble is I don't know how to interpret the results - is there a chart anywhere showing normal ranges?

Very best of luck for tomorrow Veballan!

Dragthing
p.s. what's a bubble?


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Prija, glad you are feeling much more positive about things, I'm quite excited about starting FET.

Dragthing, I haven't come across any chart so try not to worry about anything, easier said than done I know. The bubbles are something you click on to send people, so if you want to send some to a particular person just click on as many as you want. I can't remember the exact meaning of them I suppose its abit like sending a hug or something.

Veballan, Just want to wish you lots of luck for your E/C and hope they collect lots for you. If Rita is there, she is a real sweetie and will look after you. Let us know how you get on.

Nothing much from me, A/F is definently on it's way and I am hoping very soon as we are off to Turkey on friday and I do not want to be having A/F then.

Hi to everyone else.

Love
Angel WIngs
xxx

[br]: 1/09/06, 19:33Dragthing,

Click on site news and technical support and then words and meanings and scroll down it will tell you about bubbles, they are a currency of friendship, click on blow to the person you want to send some too.[br]: 1/09/06, 19:38Sorry its me again, I forget to tell you that i met a friend for lunch yesterday who had another friend with her who I've not met. She had had 7 IVF's over 10 years but all failed, she had her 6mth old and 2 year old with her who were born naturally, amazing.


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello everyone, crikey there's so much to catch up on here!
Firstly GOOD LUCK Verballan for tomorrow, it's not in the least bit painful so don't worry about a thing.  You'll just drift off into a lovely sleep and come round to hear how many eggs you got. I was really worried they wouldn't get any eggs, but in the end we got 10 even though I only had 8 follies!  I know we hear this all the time, but don't forget it only takes one!  Good luck anyway and let us know how you get on.

Angel Wings, any sign of AF?  IS it next week you're off to Turkey? Fingers crossed you get it sooner rather than later!

Acugirl, good to hear from you again.  Are you house hunting then? Where are you looking?  We're thinking about moving out to St Albans but we'll see how things go.

To all the girls who just had the dreaded Dilapan .. WELL DONE!  It's not nice is it?  I have nothing but maximum respect for anyone who has to go through that, especially if like Veballan you don't have any drugs!  

Prija, you can get that CD from this website: www.natalhypnotherapy.com  It's hilarious the first time you listen to it, but I actually really got into it in the end, and I'm convinced it helped things along the way for me simply by chilling me out every day.

Loubie - any news on the cyst?  Hope you're doing OK.

Dragthing, sounds like a good result on the follies front!  I remember I only had 6 in total a few days before EC and I was distraught, but we got good news in the end, so you just never know. You're result sounds ten times better than mine though, so good luck!

Adelaide, I also had to laugh at your story of DH doing the injections, I remember it well!  I think they're so worried about doing anything wrong that they are ultra ultra careful instead! After a few days it will be second nature to him.

I know I'm forgetting people here, so just want to say a big HELLO to everyone and good luck with your various stages of treatment.

lots of love
Jxxxxxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hello everyone,
Jeps lovely to hear from you, thanks for the info!
Hope you're all doing well. Hope today went well for you and DH Veballan. I've no doubt you are resting and probably a bit drowsy, but let us know how you are when you can. 
My famous last words yesterday about wishing you all the best in case I didn't get another chance. Low and behold, Northumbrian water cut through our cables by accident yesterday and we had no phone or internet until this afternoon. Psychic or what?!
How are the injections going girls?
Well still no news from me.
Take care girls.
Love Prija


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just to update you had EC this morning (Sat) there at 7 am DP ended up having TESA instead of PESA but David Ralph was fab - can't get over someone of his professional standing being so ameniable and friendly!

Paul Serhal did EC he was funny I wasn't ready for them to put me out control freak that I am but came round next to DP in bed and apparently asked around 16 times how many eggs!!! argghh!!

We got 8 from 11/12 follicles so I think that is OK isn't it? To be honest I don't know Jeps said she got 10 from 8 so now I am confused.

Maybe because we went to EC on day 12 instead of 14 but I don't think they could let me go much longer or we might have lost the larger ones if I started to ovulate. Anyway much better than predicted by OST .

So fingers crossed that the ICSI works and some of the little blighters are fertilised.

Lots of love to everyone sorry no personals tonight but its 1.30 in the morning we have been out to dinner and the bloating and dodgy tum is back (sorry if a little too much info) I have yet to do that pessary thing - nice way to end and evening (not)!!!

Expecting phone call from embryo team in morning it was reassuring to see two of them in today so I am keeping my fingers and everything crossed.

VeballanXX


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Morning all,
Hi Veballan, that's a great number of eggs! I assume the remaining folicles were empty, that happens a lot. When you're feeling better you'll have to let me know how the TESA went. DH had TESA but during the big op and under GA. he's scheduled for PESA, but you never know.
All in all, sounds like you're doing fine. Will be thinking of you! Gosh you're brave going out to dinner last night!!
Take care all!
Love Prija


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Morning ladies,

It's good to read everybody's news. Veballan, I'm really happy they managed to find 8 eggs yesterday! Let us know when they've called and you know many have fertilised. The wait must be excruciating! 

Got results from E2 yesterday -235 - which is quite low. As I'm already on 450IU Menopur, they can't increase the dose, meaning I'm just waiting and hoping they will find enough follies when I have my scan tomorrow morning. To be honest, I keep on reading Veballan's posts of the last few days to convince me that things can change and there is no reason why I shouldn't be able to develop enough eggs too. 

Trying to stay positive as you see - but I'll probably be in a better mood once I've had the scan. 

Just a quick question - I seem to produce a little bit of slightly pink mucus since my period (sorry, too much information). Doesn't seem that alarming, but I was wondering if any of you had had something similar, maybe after their dilapan? I'll check with ACU tomorrow, but thought I would ask you, knowledgeable ladies  

Will be able online to let you know the results of my scan. In the meantime, I hope you all have a fantastic Sunday.

Love
Adelaidexx


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Adelaide 

Many thanks yes the wait is awrful but I feel so lucky to get this far so every next step that we get to is a bonus.
Dp is lying in bed like a cat I have taken to the vets to get neutered !! Poor love!
When is your scan scheduled for I was pulled in on day 8 and that drove me mad as first it was scheduled for day 7 then day 6 then after E2 day 8 and then you have read the rest.

After my dilpan day 3 of period I had a brown discharge for a couple of days like tail end of a period but it went on for much longer as my Af is normally 4 days (27 day cycle). I think I got a pinkish red brown gluey discharge too but if you are worried give the on call doc a ring its best to put your mind at ease because you don't want that adrenaline going up at all!

I was a little bit disappointed yesterday by 8 so 3/4 empty but I have been reading elsewhere on the site that that is good and Prija seems to thinks so too far more than we expected given OST of 4 antrals each side.
Perhaps I was being too greedy quality not quantity so heres keeping fingers crossed.

Keep positive keep drinking the protein shakes thats all I could do feed the little blighters I am not sure if it has given them a good quality but it kept me focused.
I was dreading the  1st scan as you know and you have read the rest.
It is important to keep an eye on discharge as you read I got the real gluey stuff at 9 days which I called up about (sorry for too much info everyone else) but had I not read that that was a sign of ovulation I would have ignored it.
i dont think yours is anything other than after effects of the dilapn which lets face it is not ( understatement coming here ) comfortable Better to put your mind at rest today Adelaide.


Willing those follies to multiply and grow for you.

Lol Veballan
XX


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Veballan, 8 eggs is really good, it does get abit confusing as you think because you get a certain number of follicles you will get the same number of eggs, i didn't realise at the time that some of the follicles could be empty.

Adelaide, can't help you with the mucus as I never had that but goodluck for tomorrrow's scan. When is your E/C booked for?

Loubie, haven't heard from you for ages, hope you are ok?

Just rang Fazely's chemist to speak to Ali to get my drugs but he's not in until tomorrow. I have been getting crampy A/F pains for the last 2 days but no sign of A/F yet so I thought I might as well go ahead and buy my drugs.

Back to work tomorrow after 2 weeks off lazing around   but then offf to Turkey on friday  .

Hi To everyone else.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone will make this brief as DP making a cup of tea and I am breaking my heart at the mo.
Embryologist phone out of 8 eggs 7 were good injected 7 but problem with sperm morphology apprently they just weren't right.
5 gone not fertilised and 3 not showing signs of either fertilisation or not (something called partial I think) can be that they show signs due to ICSi injection.
Not looking at all good but the embryologist said we have to wait till tmorrow this is agony and in my mind I don't have a good vibe about all this and fear the worse.
Basically this situation is worse than ET not working (as twe would keep on trying - this seems the end for us as a couple having our (gentic) child - means with sperm probs we  have nowhere to go after this.
Bye for now as can't stop howling
VeballanXX


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Veballan,
I am so, so sorry! I don't know what to say, except, do I assume they are going to update you tomorrow? You know where we all are if you need to talk. Thinking of you.
Lots of love,
Prija[br]: 3/09/06, 14:36Adelaide and Dragthing,
Keep your chins up. Thinking of you!
Love Prija


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Veballan,

I'm so sorry and I know nothing I say will make you feel better, just want to let you I am thinking of you.

Lots of love and a big  

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Thank you Prija and Angel Wings

I am so dehydrated from crying and I can't think due to the masive headache I now have. 
DP has gone to get his golf clubs from his mums he feels awful and I love him so much I can't make the pain go away for him and I feel so selfish as I can't stop blubbing! 
LOL VeballanXX[br]: 3/09/06, 16:43PPS Dragthing and Adelaide best wishes.

VeballanXX


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Veballan,
I have sent you a pm!
Love to all!
Prija


----------



## dragthing (Jul 28, 2005)

Dear Veballan

I am so very sorry - I can't think of anything helpful to say - just that I am thinking of you both.

Love Dragthing xxx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Veballan,

I am SO sorry about your news. The IVF path is such a difficult one and there are so many obstacles to overcome - things really seem unfair sometimes. I am thinking about you loads and really hope that you get a phone call with some positive news tomorrow - remember, it's not the end until they've told you so. I imagine you must be struggling to have any positive thoughts at the moment, so I will have them for you and hope that works.   

Everybody, thanks for your nice words re: tomorrow - I will let you know.

Lots of love
Adelaidexx


----------



## loubie (Oct 15, 2004)

hi everyone, 

sorry I haven't been around, been off work looking after my mother in law who's not very well...

vebellan, I'm so sorry to hear your news  

I'm off to the portland at 11.30 to find about the operation for my cyst. 

I'll probably be lurking for a while , but send lots of love and thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Good news on my side, as the scan this morning showed a grand total of 13 follicles on my ovaries, all between 8 and 11mm.   I am  flabbergasted by the result but really really happy. I'm also quite uncomfortable since yesterday, which should only increase in the next few days - oh joy... Apparently, one of my ovaries is nicely tucked behind my uterus, meaning the more follies it grows, the less mobile I'm going to be. Oh well, I guess that the 'I'm a whale' feeling is a good taster of what it feels like to be pregnant. But I should stop dreaming and take one step at a time...

Veballan, did you hear from UCH yet? All my thoughts are with you. 

Loubie, hope all goes well re: cyst and that you manage to get rid of it swiftly. 

All the others, I hope you're all good on this bright day.
Lots of love

Adelaidexx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Veballan, I've been thinking about you lots today and hope that you are ok, we all here for you if you want to talk, rant or a shoulder to cry on.

Loubie, It's good to hear from you, how did your appointment go? Do you know when they are going to the op.?

Adelaide, thats brilliant news about your follies. When do you think your E/C will be?

I have some news, A/F arrived this morning, phew, so I will be A/F free on holiday but also I can start FET. I will start taking the Primulot tablets in 2 weeks time.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hello everyone,
Loubie I hope you manage to get your cyst sorted out quickly, been thinking of you!
Adelaide, so glad that things are going well, you know, I've never been told so much info as you've all been told lately, and believe me I do ask questions! Will be thinking of you and Dragthing over the next few days.
Angelwings, do you know approximately when you will have FET? Because I had a natural cycle, I've no idea what happens with the drugs.
I'll be back to the ACU towards the end of the month. I won't be able to long on so much then though, as time will be at a premium! Have fun and lots of relaxing on your hols!
Veballan, been thinking of you all day. Let us know how you are!
Take care and love to all!
Prija


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Prija,

I don't know exactly as I'm having a medicated cycle but this is what it says on the schedule they gave me - 

Day 14 to 25 - Start Primolut

Day 21 - Start Suprefact Nasel Spray

A/F should be 1 week after you have started sniffing. Scan on day 2,3 or 4

Depending on results you either keep sniffing or start progynova tablets.

Start Gestone injections to prepare for E/T which is usually on day 4 of these injections.

Prija, I don't know anything about natural FET, will you start Primolut on day 14 too?

Angel Wings

P.S. If you do need drugs, I have just put a post on the drugs link.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## dragthing (Jul 28, 2005)

Like Adelaide I've had a good result today - 11 follies on right and 5 on left - I can't remember what sizes but I tink they're OK.  So I will have egg collection on Friday all being well (another scan on Wednesday).  We're having PGD - pre-implantation genetic diagnosis as well as ICSI and I just hope that this doesn't compromise the (fingers crossed) embryos.  My relief today at my own result is really tempered by my feeling for Veballan - verging on guilt about my own good fortune (so far) - the whole thing is *so* difficult isn't it?

Dragthing xx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi dragthing,

Wow, thats a lots of follies    . Good Luck for E/T on friday. Is PGD when they lift up the outer layer of the egg and extract a cell for testing? If so thats what mr Serhal wants me to do if I have another fresh cycle of IVF.

Unfortunately IVF is a huge emotional rollercoaster and it is all so unfair for how there is good news for some and bad news for others when all of us on FF deserve to become mums but we all know what eachother is going through which helps us support eachother.

Take Care all
Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi everyone,
Well done Dragthing! Keep up the good work!
Angelwings, yes I do start the primolut on day 14, followed later by the suprefact. Natural cycle is no drugs, you just do ovulation predictor kit, watch for the surge, then they scan you daily until you have ovulated then count on however many days from that. Maybe we'll bump into each other in a month at the clinic. Keep your chins up everybody. Lots of love,
Prija


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Prija, How many frosties have you got? I have 2 frozen blasts but not sure whether they are frozen together or separately.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Angel wings,
Sorry thought you knew. I'm having another icsi cycle. We didn't have any left to freeze after our last blastocyst transfer. Mr. S thinks it's to do with the fact that we were using frozen sperm and therefore DH is going to have PESA, although we do still have frozen sperm as back up. I only know so much about FET natural cycle because we've beeen through it in 2003.
Frozen blasts will be great for you though!
Love Prija


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Good evening everybody,

Dragthing, really glad to hear your follies are ok too - well done on the number too! Will be thinking about you for EC on Friday. Mine is scheduled for Monday, unless my daily 450IU of Menopur require an early EC. Just got a call from ACU, confirming my hormones level today is up to 1644, which Dr Ranieri is very happy about. It seems that my initial low response at the OST has been successfully handled. Next steps is to see how many eggs I've actually managed to produce. 

Angel Wings, good to know your AF are here and you'll be able to enjoy your holiday in Turkey next week. Are you going for the whole week?

Prija, thanks for your nice words - I will be cheering you too when you get started at the end of the month.

All the others, hope all is ok, especially you Veballan. 

Have a nice evening. Lots of love
Adelaidexx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Prija, Thats what I thought you were doing but got confused when you started talking about a natural cycle so thought you were having FET, I didn't realise you could have a natural ICSI cycle.

Adelaide off to Turkey for  a whole week, yippeeeee.  
Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## loubie (Oct 15, 2004)

morning everyone,

adelaide and dragthing, fab news..congratulations!!


went to see Mr Saridogan yesterday, he didn't want to operate as my operation was difficult last time, due to adhesions so he send me to have another scan, and the cyst has gone!!! I'm relieved it's gone but I'm kind of peed off with acu. Mr Serhal was adamant it had to be removed and didn't mention anything about the possibility of it going on it's own....so I've spent 2 weeks stressing about having another operation, and booked a weekend to Dublin at the beginning of my next cycle so it'll be 8 weeks before I can start again. 
Mr Saridogan said that he drained a functional cyst when I had my operation and it's likely that I will get them regularly because of the adhesions there is nowhere for the eggs to disperse when I ovulate...so I'm stressing now that I won't get anywhere with my treatment because of recurring cysts. I've called the acu and asked Mr Serhal to call me back...I know I should be happy that the cyst has gone but I feel like I'm further away from starting my treatment than I've ever been... 

sorry for the rant, I'm really fed up with all this today....

love to prija, angelwings, acugirl, jeps, vebellan and anyone else I may have missed

xxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi everyone,
Loubie, have you asked if Mr. Saridogan could speak to Mr. Serhal, maybe they might see eye to eye that way? Sorry you're going through so much strife!
Thinking of you Veballan!
Love to all!
Prija


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Reporting in from DPs laptop on settee as banned from my desktop.
Well before I start on the news well done to Dragthing and Adelaide on your follies keeping everything crossed for you.
Loubie I think Prija is right the two men need to talk about the best way forward for your cyst dilemma.

Thank you everyone for your well wishes.

On sunday evening DP and I went for a drive to the coast as by the I had stopped howling ( for the moment) so we went to Southsea and ate chips!!!

We then had to go to London (late) as one of DPs private clients (He is IT consultant) couldn't log on to PC. I ask you some peoples emergencies know no bounds!!!) Got home still took my drugs I didn't want to my DP urged me to at least till we got the call from UCH on Monday Morning.

Monday I went off to work it was really weird and surreal as I was so calm then DP called (he had gone to play golf and was about to tee off) The chief embryologist had called and said that out of the three maybes left two had started to divide and had formed perfect looking Grade 1 potential embies so he wanted us to go in on that day (day ) for ET.

I was left reeling as after sunday we had given up hope.

So got out of work my boss was so good and took me aside and said I think we need a chat I thought she was going to confront me by the fact that she had guessed what was going on but luckily I managed to avoid the issue or having to tell her untruths which I just wouldn't be able to do so just said I was upset as my hospital appointment had been changed and I had so much to accomplish that day before being off. (only been in job 4 months) she was lovely and said my home life came first and not to worry.

Anyway we were the last to have ET and the embrologist explained to us that on Sunday 3 of the eggs had shown partial signs off fertilisation ie they had formed one of the two markers which indicate this throwing outside the nucleus two circles of waste (DNA) what the emby hasn't taken from both parents but it they had not shown the two pro nuclei in the centre which is the second more dominant marker. By yesterday the cells in two of the three had started to divide perfectly but Alpesh said this might occur without fertilisation and may be caused by the needle insertion in ICSI. I asked would that occur with three and he said it was unusual to have that happen but the low down is that they dont at the moment  know whether fertilsation (normal or abnormal) has occured the only way of knowing is if the cells keep dividing and implant.

Apparently he has only seen this 8 times before and they have had babies from the phenomenon but it is unusual and not linked to DP's twinning in the family etc.
He said that it wouldn't lead to a badly formed emby just that if they weren't right or fertilisation hadn't occured they would fail to implant.

DP took me afterwards to see my acupunturist who is so sweet and even thought she wasn't working yesterday she did a lovely treatment for me at home  a cross between acupunture,acupressure and reflexology.

So that is where we are today two potential embies on board and the agonising wait to see if they take.


But I am so grateful to God for returning two potential little ones to us and that it is now in his hands. He answered my prayers on Sunday night and restored my faith which was wavering on Sunday I have to admit.

Due to the prognosis on DPs sperm this will probably be our first and last chance at having a child that is genetically both ours which comes as a complete shock as up till now after DPs tests which came back OK we just thought my potentially poor quality of eggs or poor response from my age would be a prob but embryologist team said the eggs were really good.

Better go now but hopefully I will continue to keep up to date with all your news.

Lol VeballanXX


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Veballan,
First of all, I like Alpesh dearly, but I think sometimes he is overly-cautious. Maybe he's right I don't know. In 2003 when I had my FET, I was distraught as he more or less told me things would not work out and that he thought it was due to using testicular sperm. Well I proved them all wrong! You do still have hope and you have to be positive for the sake of your embies on board. Alpesh has seen this before and pregnancies have obviously resulted from them, so that shows that there is hope. Now you have to concentrate on you and on taking care of yourself over the next few weeks. We are all here when you want to talk! Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed. Lots of love,
Prija


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Veballan, I'm glad things are looking so much more  for you now and that you made it to E/T, will be keeping everything crossed for you.

Loubie, I can't imagine how frustrated you must be with all of these delays and alittle bit surprised Mr Serhal
didn't suggest that cysts can go on their own sometimes. When my friend had IVF last year she developed a cyst and he told her to wait afew weeks to see if it would go on its own which it did, I think he put her on the pill, though don't quote me on that.
Is there not a chance you could postpone Dublin?

Take Care all
Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Angel Wings and Prija

Thanks for the support good luck to everyone  I'm starting to get sleepy at the mo so will sign off .

Catch up tm.

VeballanXX


----------



## loubie (Oct 15, 2004)

hi everyone,

angel wings, I thought it was very odd too that Mr Serhal hadn't mentioned that. I just spoke to him and I have to wait another month as although the cyst on the left ovary has gone I have a 1cm on the right one now. I asked him if they could be controlled and he said no. He said there's no point in talking to me til I have the next scan in a months time to see what the new cyst is doing. I've searched all through the site and I can't really find too much information on cysts, it seems eveyone is different and it's because the cysts are covering my ovaries that there is no tissue to work with. It's because the eggs have nowhere to go because of all the adhesions that the cysts are being formed. I think it's going to be a recurring problem which doesn't bode well (I'm trying to be positive about it  )

I wish you all huge amounts of luck and love with your journeys. I'm not going to come on the site as much as I think it's all a bit too much for me at the moment and I need to get ivf out of my head for a short while. Maybe in a couple of months I might be back.....

lots of love to you all   

loubie xx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Loubie,

Totally understand how you are feeling and just want to say we are all here for you if you want to chat anytime. Go and have some fun and have a fab time in Dublin.

Take Care.
Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi everyone,
Loubie, you take care of yourself! Enjoy your holiday! Hope everyone else is doing fine!
Love Prija


----------



## dragthing (Jul 28, 2005)

A quick update from me.  I've got my egg collection tomorrow - lots of follicles (24 yesterday) so am hoping they have good eggs in them.  As we're having PGD they need more eggs than normal. Feeling positive. Have cleared the decks at work and am planning nearly 2 weeks off (1 as sick leave the other as annual leave) - it's great to have a supportive employer (I work for a university).

Best wishes to everyone...
Dragthing


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to wish you all the very best for tomorrow Dragthing. Let us know how it all went when you feel up to it! Take care!
Love Prija


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Just want to wish Dragthing and Adelaide tons of love, luck and   for your E/C and hope you get lots of eggs.

Veballan, hope everything is ok with you and the 2ww doesn't drag to much for you.

Hello   to Prija, Acugirl, Jeps and anyone else i've forgotton.

Take Care all and I will catch up with you all when I get back from hols next weekend.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Angelwings,
Almost forgot you go on your hols tomorrow. Have a fantastic time and a good rest!
Adelaide, don't know when your egg collection is scheduled for, but best of luck, let us know how you are!
Love to everyone else!
Good night all!
Prija


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Sorry I've been silent for the last few days. My cycle was cancelled on Wednesday and I've been taking it all in since. 

They found a polyp in my womb during my last scan, which has to be removed before we can do anything as it would prevent any embryo implantation. This is very frustrating as we were so far in the TX and my follicles were growing nicely. The reason they didn't detect it earlier is because they couldn't do the hycosy the day of my failed dummy ET. If they had seen it earlier, they wouldn't have let me start the TX. So all that's left now are the effects of the hormones I've been pumping into my body, the bruises on the stomach and not much else.

I know a polyp isn't a big thing, but it feel like taking a huge step back just at the last minute. On top of this, we cancelled our private healthcare scheme last month, meaning the NHS treatment could take months and months. I'm looking at having the operation done in France, where my doctor there tells me it can be organised in the next few days. So hopefully I'll be able to start the TX again very soon. I'm still feeling pretty down though.

Sorry to have a moan - I felt so close from EC and ET that I can't believe it's all been cancelled. 

Dragthing, I hope your EC today went well. Let us know how many you got. 

Veballan, I hope your embryos are hanging in there and you too. The 2ww must be particularly excruciating for you. 

Angelwings, have a fantastic time in Turkey.

Prija, Acugirl and Jeps, hope all is good for you.

Loubie, I know you're not planning to come on the trail for some time but just in case, I'm thinking about you.

Have a great weekend if I don't come back here before - we're going out for dinner with some friends this evening, at least I'll be able to drown my sorrows in wine and good company!

Lots of love
Adelaidexx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Adelaide,
So sorry about your problems. I know what you mean about the polyp, but I think when you've come this far it must almost feel like the end of the world. Thinking of you and try to enjoy your evening out! Lots of love,
Prija


----------



## dragthing (Jul 28, 2005)

Dear all

Had successful egg collection (11) but tonight got a call from my mum in Cardiff (I'm in London) to say that my dad has been taken into hospital - may have had a mild heart attack thought they are not sure and are still doing tests. My mum is very upbeat and hasn't suggested she wants me there or anything, but obviously I want to go to see him. My embryo transfer is scheduled for either Tuesday or Wednesday. I feel rotten physically tonight but expect to feel much better tomorrow based on previous experiences. I know I'm supposed to take it easy but would it be rash to go to Cardiff? (DP would drive).

Very sorry to hear about you cancelled cycle Adelaide - I had one postponed cos of OHSS and it was tough to deal with...

love Dragthing xxx


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi everyone especially Prija Angel Wings Acu Girl Loubie Adelaide and Dragthing.

I am so so sorry Adelaide you were doing so well to get that far is devastating I know how I felt when I thought it was all over good luck with getting the op ASAP. 

Dragthing congrats on the egg colection I don't know how many you actually need for PGD because of DP's condition we would have liked it but Dr Ranieri said you needed lots and that my OST showed that we probably wouldn't get enough.

Dragthing I think you should go see you dad if it helps you chill Cardiff isn't that far away if you live near the M4 corridor and your DH is driving, just take lots of things that will make you comfortable.

Well I am still in bed having purloined DPs laptop have resisted using my desktop all week and  have waited till he has come home before logging on.
Had high body temp bloating twinges and sore boobs up until Thusday then temp dropped (which I read can be a sign of implantation) then nothing boobs have started to deflate tummy is still a bit sore and nothing else.


I know it is hard to tell because of all the drugs we are pumped with but at the mo I have no symptoms really and dont know whether I should at this stage due to test on the 21st which is 15 days away from now -why is it called the 2 week wait when it is actually 18 days arghhh!!
- allowed to get up tonight yippee and we are going to visit a friend but I am so scared the little turtles have vanished.

Bye for now everyone take care

VeballanXX


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Dragthing,
It's really quiet on here at the moment. Good news about egg collection, well done. Regarding going to Cardiff, it's a tough one, I know they say you should take it easy, but your emotional health must be good too. The day after my egg collection I did the 300 mile journey home by train. I was bordering overstimulation and felt awful. How are you feeling today. The other thing is, assuming you're in London, Cardiff isn't too long a drive is it? The only thing I'll say is buy yourself a pair of flight socks (I was told to wear TED stockings), and keep up the feet exercises like you do on a plane, keep drinking loads of water, especially during the journey. I think it will do you more good to see your Father as long as you take these extra precautions. I do hope your Father is OK. Let us know how you get on. Take care.
Love to you all!
Prija[br]: 9/09/06, 11:39Hi Veballan,
Our messgaes just clashed en route! Don't stress, the late night injection (forgotten its name), gives you all those symptoms and when it wears off so do the symptoms and I know it makes you think the worst, but don't! It's too early to have any pregnancy symptoms. I know the 2 week wait is lousy and you'll have ups and downs and burst into tears and all, but we're all here for a chat! Take care and take it easy!
Lots of love Prija


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanx Prija
I just think I'm going mad but DP says I have been that way for ages!

Lol veballanXX


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hello everyone,
Gosh it's got sooo quiet on here! Hope everyone's doing fine. Let us know how things are Dragthing. Hope you're not feeling too demented Vebellan. Can't remember how long you are away for, Angelwings, hope you've had a fabulous time! Acugirl, long time since we heard form you, hope you're well. Hope you're both feeling Ok Adelaide and Loubie. The only news from me is that I start sniffing tomorrow.
Love to all!
Prija[br]: 11/09/06, 11:59Just realised that hope is obviously my word of the moment!


----------



## dragthing (Jul 28, 2005)

Happily my dad is OK - it wasn't a heart attack (I'm still a bit hazy about what it actually was) and we're hoping he'll be coming out of hospital today. 

We have 7 reasonable, 6 cell embryos (2 good ones) all of which have been biopsied today for the PGD (genetic screening) - this involves taking a cell from each and runnning 2 sets of tests.  Will know the outcome of the first set tomorrow evening (it is possible that all will turn out to have genetic problems so we need to be prepared for that) then the second set of results will be available Wednesday, just before Embryo Transfer - so it's not until we get to the ACU that we will know for sure if there are any to transfer.  The embryologist warned us that there may be 2, 1 or 0 which pass the genetic tests, so it's the genetics rather than the morphology that determines which embies get implanted. At least having a long delay between EC and ET is giving me time to recover - I'm still really bloated (and constipated!) but otherwise feel very well.

Best wishes to all... Dragthing xx


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hello Everyone

Well done Dragthing looks like Embies are doing well.

You must be anxious about the PGD but fingers crossed you will get enough clear to transfer.
Glad your dad is alright.

Well I have have no symptoms of pregnancy whatsover only bloating that you get when your preiod is about the start.
I had acupuncture yesterday and my doc says my pulse had definatley changed and was confident about pregancy but my boobs and body have gone back to normal apart from the bloating and the odd PMS twinge. Ho hum.

So will just have to wait and see - surely I would be having some symptoms by now if that was right - this is driving me mad.

Love to everyone

Bye for now Veballan XX


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Dragthing,
Glad things have progressed well so far. I'm pleased your dad is OK.
Veballan,
How can I reassure you that you wouldn't be feeling any pregnancy symptoms yet? I promise you! Stay calm!
Love to all!
Prija


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Hi girls
Just been away in Cornwall for a week and have spent 30mins getting to grips with your news. But not really getting to grips coz it's all so complicated and such a rollercoaster.
Vebellan - I really don't understand your story, except it seems you've been pulled thro a bush backwards! I guess now you're on your 2WW. I'm thinking of you and sending  . (Don't think about pregnancy symptoms: I still don't feel pregnant and I'm 14 weeks - no sore boobs, no sickness, no tiredness - only fat tum: think this is due to acupuncture. We're alll different, of course.)
Angelwings: hope Turkey was wonderful and good luck with the new cycle  
Dragthing: Must have been a nasty shock with your dad, but glad things are ok now. Best of luck for the screening and ET!!
Prija: when are you starting? Is it this cycle?
Loubie: I really feel for you. What can I say? Only that so many people on here suprise the docs and maybe next scan the cysts will be clear.......... Here's some  , if you're reading.
Adelaide too!! Can they remove the polyp and go on with the next cycle? You prob explained, but it's so easy to miss things on here.
Love to Jeps and anyone else I've missed off............ Off to tidy the house, yet again: my life revolves around estate agents - it's almost more demanding than tx (not quite, I have to remind myself. As you see, you do forget all the crap pretty quickly. It's good to come on here and remind myself what life was like a couple of months ago.)
xxx acugirl


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello
Sorry for not being on here as much as I used to, just feel tired and ill most of the time still. I've just caught up with 5 pages of your news and I'm in tears.  Firstly Verballan, talk about a rollercoaster ride, was so pleased when i got to your post that said you'd made it to ET! Thank goodness, was so sad when I read the first one after ET.  I've now got everything crossed for you that you get the news you want, and please, take it from someone who knows, there really aren't any symptoms at all to look out for in that awful 2 week wait.  I had nothing apart from bloating from the cyclogest, and by the end of it I was 100% certain that Af was coming, so you really really never know. My only advice is to chill right out, don't do anything, eat really healthily and drink lots of water.  I couldn't wait for the whole 18 days and requested a blood test on day 12 which showed up my positive, but not everyone dares do that, as it's not always conclusive.

Adelaide, again was crying at your news too, what a cruel process this whole thing is. I really have so much admiration for anyone going through IVF, and it takes such strength to get through it.  The good news with you is that you had lots of follies which is promising for your next try. Some women don't have anywhere near that many, so hopefully you can take some comfort in that.

Dragthing, another upsetting post from you about your dad, but pleased to hear that it wasn't a heart attack,.  Is he out of hospital now?  Sounds like good news for you on the follies front,  let us know what the update is, think you were finding out today??

Loubie, sounds like you're having a rough old time of it too at the moment, totally understand you not coming on here for a while, sometimes you can get too much IVF talk and just need to take yourself away from it.  Look forward to getting an update from you when you're ready, sending you lots of love.

Angel Wings.. you must be in Turkey now so hope you have a great time and let us know how FET goes. 

Prija, have you started sniffing now? Hope it's going Ok and that you're keeping positive.  Did you ever order that self hypnosis CD? It really helped me no end!

Acugirl .. hello! Hope you're nice and relaxed from your holiday. Hope it's all going well, can't remember if you said you'd had your scan yet? Sorry ... hope all is good though.

I really hope I haven't forgotten anyone here, but if I  have then hello and hope you're OK.

Good luck everyone with all your different stages, I feel very guilty that you're all still going through it all and I was one of the lucky ones. As I've said already, I have nothing but complete and utter admiration for all of you for coping with everything this whole horrible process has thrown at you.  It's amazing what we can cope with when we have to!!  

Anyway, lots and lots of love, and I'll be checking on here again soon to see how you're all getting on.

On a completly different note, nothing to do with IVF... I think I've just eaten some fish that was off! Ooooops.  Hope not, off to Stockholm on Thursday for a long weekend, it'll be just by luck I end up with food poisoning.

Jxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hello everyone,
Nice to hear from you, acu girl and Jeps! Glad you are both doing fine. I started sniffing today and can't believe that in about a weeks time I will be back on the rollercoaster! I didn't order that CD Jeps, my life is sooo busy I just haven't had the chance. I'm now looking for a really good book to read to take my mind off everything before I go to sleep! Freaking a bit every now and then, I am such a coward! Concerned that I won't have anyone to hold my hand before egg collection as DH will be away having PESA!
Hope everyone else is fine!
Lots of love,
Prija


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for the support and especially last two messages by Jeps and Acu Girl.
Prija good luck with the sniffing now its my turn to be supportive.
I knew nothing about the egg collection as I was out cold so wouldn't have noticed whether DP was there or not.
DR had my DP in first for PESA that turned into TESA and by the time I got back to the bed after EC DP was in the one next to me.


I know you all keep telling me not to be concerned and I am trying really hard but no symptoms apart from bloating and that pre menstrual ache and hot flushes.
Ah well that waiting game only thing I can be grateful for is that I am not tempted to test early I think I feel the opposite and might just pluck up enough courage on the 21st.
Maybe I can't count but I am still confused by the obligatory 2 week wait when really or in my case anyway it is 18/19 days!!
Is that just an average  the 2ww?

Lol everyone

Veballan XX


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Veballan,
Some clinics actually do ask people to test after 2 weeks, I actually think our clinic's got it right, painful though it may seem! Good night everyone!
Prija


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hello everyone,
Hope everyone's well. Keep in touch Dragthing to let us know how you are! No news from me.
Lots of love to all!
Prija


----------



## dragthing (Jul 28, 2005)

Hello everyone

Not been posting for a day or two as we had the first set of PGS tests and they showed just 2 normal embryos - all others had chromosome abnormalities - so we were very pessmistic about the second set which we got yesterday - couldn't face going online. Enormous relief yesterday to find that the two which passed the first test also passed the second so we had ET with two embies yesterday (1 good, 1 medium quality). I think we were both expecting to have none suitable for transfer. I spend rest of yesterday in bed and am now lying around trying not to be bored.

Veballan - I too have been confused about preg test timescales - at the Hammersmith they said 14 days after egg collection. Yesterday Dr Ranieri said 16 days after ET (which in my case is 21 days after EC!). Acupuncturist said it's more often 10 days after a blastocyst transfer.  So I reckon aiming for 14+ days after egg collection is probably the minimum - but the longer you can bear to leave it the more likey the result is to be reliable.  I think looking for a reliable set of symptoms is overoptimistic when you think about what your body has been through in the last few weeks....

Prija - a book I read recently which I loved was Cloud Atlas by David Mitchell.  Or, if you want something totally light how about one of the Botswanan Ladies Detective Agency books by Alexander McCall Smith.

love to everyone - Dragthing


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hello all!
Well done Dragthing, take it easy!
Back to pregnancy test issues, in May, if I had done test earlier than they said, then I would not have got a positive result as my HCG levels were quite low initially. Probably that's why they recommend that everyone waits until the said date. I know it's hard, I tested at 3 AM on the day in question!
Thanks for the advice about books Dragthing, I shall take a look when I make my trip to the book shop!
Hope everyone's well!
Lots of love,
Prija


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Well done Dragthing with your two embies.

A great comfort must be that you know that the two you have had put back are good ones!

Having scouted the site PGS and ET does seem to yield much higher BPF's than just early untested transfers and blastocysts I must admit.

I often wonder how many good grade embies that are put back without PGS fail because of chromosome issues.
Dragthing I don 't know why you chose to have PGS I did ask Dr Ranieri about it  for us because I was concerned what my egg quality would be like with my age but he wasn't unduly concerned we would have liked to have had PGD though because of DP's condition but we were told I wouldn't produce enough eggs for the process. And when we finally did get enough eggs UCH said we couldn't have it because we hadn't pre booked the tests - ho hum .
So now I have to wait to see the results of two embies we don't know are actually embies as they might just be results of the ICSI process!!

Prija how is the sniffing going?

I still bloated fat tum get hot flushes a feel a little light headed but that is about it.

DP phoned UCH today because I was worried about running out of Heparin Prednisilone and that if postive I might run out of cyclogest and prognoval before I got to them.
Libby said I could test on the 20th instead of the 21st as my ET was on the 4th.
She said that I only needed to take the Heparin for two weeks and the Prednislone but I am sure thats not right as I have read elsewhere on the site that you continue both for a few weeks if pregnant and even DR Ranieri said it wasn't a good idea to just stop taking the steriods as there are side effects even if I'm not - so I need to re check.

Sorry if I have left anyone out as this is just a short one.

LOL VeballanXX


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi everyone,
If anyone fancies going into the chat room imminently, let me know!


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Well it's back to the real world now . Turkey was fab, Olu Deniz is very pretty surrounded by mountains, the sea and a blue lagoon. Did lots of lazing around and went tandem paragliding off the mountain it was brilliant. Olu deniz is a very chilled out place and the turkish are very friendly.

Oh and I started the primulot tablets today, so here goes, round 2.

Adelaide, I'm so sorry to hear you had to have E/C cancelled, it's all very frustrating when you get a set back, I had a similar situation where they found I had a fibroid which had to be removed, DH was on gardening leave and when we checked to see if the private health insurance had ran out, we found there was 1 week left on it but then I was told by the consultant's secretary who was going to do it, that he was going away and couldn't fit me until he got back, I layed on a sob story and tears and it worked they fit me in otherwisw I dread to think how much I would have had to pay. 
Hope you manage to sort something out in France.

Veballan, the 2 week wait is awful isn't it, you read into every little sign and symptom. Try not to give in and test early, is it thursday you test? saying that i tested 1 day earlier but I knew deep down it hadn't worked for me but the nurse still made me test again on the day.

Dragthing, so glad you've got 2 embies on board. How long are you taking off work for the 2ww?
How's your dad now?

Jeps, can't believe you are still feeling yuk still. Aren't you over 3 months now?

Acugirl, How's the house hunting going?

Prija, How's the sniffing going, did you not have to take primulot tablets?

Well I think I have caught up with everyone. if I have  missed anyone, sorry .

love
Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi everyone,
Hope all's going well. Glad you had a great hol Angel Wings, I'm sure it will have done you the world of good. Yes I did take the Primolut, I'm now just waiting for AF, probably today, then down to UCH for scan. It all seems surreal to be starting all over again, I don't feel I have as much energy as last time. I'll let you all know what's going on. Keep in touch everyone!
Love Prija


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi girls,
Starting to think I had a bad batch of drugs last time as I am having major side effects this time!I feel like I'm going  !
I also keep bursting into tears for no known reason  
Hope you are all well?
Lots of love to all!
Prija


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

How is everyone doing?

Prija, I kept feeling really weepy too when I was down regulating after about a week of starting the sniffy drugs, the worse time was when I was at work it was awful but I would rather be weepy than have the headaches that you can get.
I'm just waiting for the nice bit where my (.) (.) get abit bigger because of the primulut  , shame they can't stay like that.  

Love
Angel Wings
xx


----------



## dragthing (Jul 28, 2005)

Hello all

Just a quickie - been on a boat in the Norfolk Broads for a few days and am off to my parents (no web access) for a few more tomorrow. Then back to work on Monday and final countdown to preg test late next week... Trying to be relaxed and not to dwell but woke from an ivf-anxiety dream with a massive headache last night (good excuse to take more aspirin!).

Thinking of you especially Veballan...

Dragthing


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Sorry I haven't posted for a while.

Well yesterday (Tuesday) the 19th was day 15 after ET and last week Libby (the nurse) said as I hadn't had GIFT it would be OK to test then well guess what BFN yesterday morning kept taking medication and retested this morning BFN again so really is all over for us on this one - absolutley gutted but reckon we were on a long shot from the start- don't know because of prognosis on DP where we go from here so doubly difficult as I don't think we will be able to have another go at ICSI.

I will stop taking meds now and wait for the dreaded AF its like my body stopped pretending when its saw the results in front of it.

Hang in  there Prija with the meds and keeping everything crossed for you Dragthing- come on girl I need some good news!

Lol everyone
Veballan  XX


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Veballan, I am so so sorry. It is such an awful thing to go through. I wish there was something we could say to make you feel better. You know we are all here when and if you need to talk. You and DP take care of yourselves!
Lots of love,
Prija


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Dragthing,
Have a good few days trying to relax and let us know how things are when you get back!
Angel Wings,
Hope it's going OK.
Hi to everyone else. It's very quiet round here at the moment.
Love to all!
Prija


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi everyone,
Going to be really brief as only got back from London half an hour ago and I'm very tired! All set for starting stimming on Friday, why Friday I do not know! Met new nurse Debbie, does anybody know her? Veballan, sent you a very brief pm this am, have just checked my emails and realised I had a failure notice about it. Your mail box is apparently full! I was just wondering if you wanted to chat tonight, but I realise that you are not online anymore. Never mind, some other time! Hope today hasn't been too bad. How's everyone else?
Love to all!
Prija


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New home this way ---> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68578.0


----------

